# Indonesian defense equipment and arms exports



## pr1v4t33r

This is a thread to track and discuss Indonesian defense equipment exports. Defense industries in Indonesia are small, but keep growing steadily over the past few years. Everyone is welcome to share news, articles, and photos regarding this specific topic to build a better discussion.

I will try to update the list in the first post, so we can track all the defense equipment exports from Indonesia.
Thanks.


Exsport List
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Bangladesh
-* X12 Fast Patrol Boat _(18 units - $8m - Contract signed Nov 2014)_ > _*PT. Lundin Industry (North Sea Boats)*_
- SS2-V5 Assault Rifle _> *PT. Pindad*_
*
Belgium
- 

Brunei*
- CN 235-110 _(one unit -$13.5m - 1997) > *PT. Dirgantara Indonesia*_

*Burkina Faso*
- CN 235-220 _(one unit refurbished - 2008) > *PT. Dirgantara Indonesia*_

*Cambodia*
- SS1 Assault Rifle _(1991)_ _> *PT. Pindad*_

*Chile*
- 70mm Smoke Warheads > _*PT. Sari Bahana*_

*Fiji*
- Undisclosed _(SPR 2 Anti Material Weapon) > *PT. Pindad*_

*Malaysia*
- CN 235-220 _(6 unit - $101m - 1999) > *PT. Dirgantara Indonesia*_
- CN 235-220 VIP Transport _(2 unit - $34m - 2005) > *PT. Dirgantara Indonesia*_
_- _Flight Simulator for CN 235 _ > *PT. Dirgantara Indonesia*_

*Mali*
- SS1 V1 Assault Rifle _(100 units - 2007)_ _> *PT. Pindad*_

*Nigeria*
- SS1 V1 Assault Rifle _(150 units - 2007)_ _> *PT. Pindad*_

*Pakistan*
- CN 235-220 _(4 unit , 1 for VIP Transport - $54m - 2004/2005) > *PT. Dirgantara Indonesia*_

*Phillipine*
_- _Strategic Sealift Vessels
_- _CN 212-400

*Senegal*
- CN 235-220 VIP & Transport _(2 units /refurbished - $13m - 2011) > *PT. Dirgantara Indonesia*_

*South Korea (ROK)*
- CN 235-220 _(8 unit , 2 for VIP Transport - $143m - 2001/2002) > *PT. Dirgantara Indonesia*_
*
Sri Lanka*
_- _P2 APC _(5 unit, for police - 2008) > *PT. Sentra Surya*_
*
Thailand*
_- _CN 235-200 _(2 units - 1996) > *PT. Dirgantara Indonesia*_
_- CN 235-220M (1 unit Multipurpose Aircraft - $31,2m - 2014) > *PT. Dirgantara Indonesia*_
_- _CN 212-400_ > *PT. Dirgantara Indonesia*_
_- _Anti riot uniform_ > *Armorguard Lite*_
*
Timor Leste*
- Water Cannon PWC - 25 TL_ > *PT. Pindad*_
- SS1 Assault Rifle & PM2 V1 submachine gun _> *PT. Pindad*_

*Turkey*
- CN 235 MPA / ASuW Upgrade_  (10 units - $16m) > *PT. Dirgantara Indonesia*_

*UAE*
_- _CN 235-100_ (7 aircraft - $108m - 1993/1995) > *PT. Dirgantara Indonesia*_

*United Nation (UN)*
- Anoa Armor Vehicle APC_ > *PT. Pindad*_

*US*
- 20 million ton of bullets _> *PT. Pindad*_

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Brunei CN-235-100 - $13.5 m deal for one aircraft - Year of deliveries : 1997 (SIPRI database)

Brunei airforce Fifth Squadron is equipped with a this aircraft which primary roles are to provide trooplift, surveillance and search and locate capabilities

Brunei has ordered three Indonesian developed versions from PT.DI (DIrgantara Indonesia). Boeing is contracted as the Argo Systems Integrator. The aircraft are equipped with an FLIR Systems AN/AAQ-21 Safire FLIR, a BAE Systems Sky Guardian electronic support measures electronic warfare system and a AN/APS-134 radar. The information friend or foe system fitted on the aircraft is the Cossor 3500 IFF. _(airforce-technology.com/projects/cn235mp/)_

















---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

New export opportinitiy
*Singapore Airshow 2014: Brunei to acquire CN235-220 aircraft for maritime operations*
_janes.com/article/33849/singapore-airshow-2014-brunei-to-acquire-cn235-220-aircraft-for-maritime-operations_

The Royal Brunei Air Force (RBAF) is set to acquire three CN235-220 aircraft from Indonesian aerospace company PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero) for maritime patrol and anti-submarine (ASW) operations.
Persero spokesperson Teguh Graito told IHS Jane’s on 12 February at the Singapore Airshow that he had received strong indications from the RBAF that they had come to a decision. Acquisition details are expected to be finalised soon.

Colonel Shahril Anwar Bin Hj Ma’awiah, director of the Directorate of Force Capability Development at the Brunei Ministry of Defence (MINDEF), told IHS Jane’s in December 2013 that one of the country’s priorities was the acquisition of fixed-wing maritime patrol aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Malaysia CN-235-220 - $101 m deal for 6 aircrafts in 1999 + 2 unit CN 235-220 VIP Transport_ for $34m in 2005_

In early 1999, a total of three aircraft CN235 first batch have been received and are operated at Subang Air Base. The number of aircraft then doubled with the arrival of the second batch of 3 units at the end of 1999. Later on, the government has once again agreed to purchase 2 CN235 with VIP configuration and has arrived at Subang Air Base in 2005.
















-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Flight Simulator for CN-235

Beside the purchase of 8 CN 235 aircraft, Malaysia also purchase a flight simulator for CN 235 to train their CN-235 pilots.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Pakistan CN-235-220 - $54 m deal for 4 aircrafts - Year of deliveries : 2004/2005 (SIPRI database)

In July 2002, Pakistan placed an order for four CN-235-220 medium-range twin-turbo-prop aircraft manufactured by Dirgantara Indonesia. First three CN-235s delivered between January 2004 and December 2004 are military transport aircraft. Fourth aircraft delivered in June, 2005 is VIP version.

Pakistan purchased the four planes at US$54 million - US$24 million for the CN-235 (VIP version) and US$10 million for each CN-235 military transport aircraft.
















--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

New export opportinitiy
*Indonesia’s Military Procurements Coming To Fruition *
aviationweek.com/awin/indonesia-s-military-procurements-coming-fruition ~ Apr 1, 2013

Apart from its purchases of defense equipment, Indonesia is also an exporter. Purnomo has taken on the role of helping to promote state-owned Indonesian defense companies overseas, such as Indonesian Aerospace. He recently met with Pakistan's air force chief, Air Chief Marshal Rafique Butt, and discussed more Indonesian military exports to Pakistan. Pakistan's air force operates Indonesian Aerospace CN235s. Purnomo says Pakistan's air force is interested in more military transports and that Indonesia could fulfill that requirement with CN235s and C295s.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Senegal CN-235-220 VIP Transport - $13 m deal for 2 aircrafts / refurbished - Year of deliveries : 2011 (SIPRI database)

Air Force Chief of Staff Senegal, General Ousmane Kane praised the ability of the CN-235 military transport aircraft produced in Indonesia, when meeting with the Deputy Minister of Defence Sjafrie Sjamsoeddin at Dakar, Senegal.

This plane can fly in all weather and fuel efficient. Senegal trying to improve the ability of air power, so it requires a variety of aircraft, radar, rockets and ammunition. CN-235 aircraft owned by Senegal used for VIP transport, soldiers, and used for the air ambulance for carrying the sick and wounded.
















----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

New export opportinitiy
*Senegal: MoD Plans to ACQUIRE two additional CN235s, Including MPA versions*
Google Translate  ~ 30 August 2013

Senegalese Air Force plans to buy two CN235 aircraft from Indonesian manufacturer PTDI and use them for VIP and cargo transport. They would join the two CN235s that already in service. Senegal's intention to buy more CN235s emerged in late May this year When Senegalese Armed Forces Minister Augustine Tine Expressed interest in two CN235-220 aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

South Korea CN-235-220 MPA

South Korea has become the biggest buyer of Indonesian-made CN-235 airplanes and a potential market for aircraft maker PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PT DI)`s products. PT. DI has now completed 12 units of CN-235 (6 Tactical transport, 2 VIP and 4 MPA) for South Korean Market.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AViet

First, I want to congratulate our Indonesian friends.
Can you elaborate how many percentage of CN-... aircraft are actually made in Indonesia, from engineering to components and system manufacturing? (airframe, wing, engine, control and instruments)


----------



## pr1v4t33r

*@AViet* thanks, for more complete and comperhesive detail of our aerospace industry, please check out our other thread. My Indonesian friends already postings alot of data, stats, and latest development there.

*Indonesian Aerospace Industry - Sticky thread*
Indonesian Aerospace Industry

For structural manufacturing of CN-235, here's the deal:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Thailand CN-212-400 

PT. Dirgantara Indonesia has completed 1 unit of CN 212-400 in October 2014 for Thailand Ministry of Agriculture. Thailand has been frequently conducting weather modification not only to prevent natural disasters, but also to maintain its water supply and agriculture sector.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AViet

It is great. Congratulation again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Chile - 70 millimeter smoke warheads 

*Malang company beats 43 foreign firms to sell warheads to Chile *
thejakartapost.com/news/2013/03/26/malang-company-beats-43-foreign-firms-sell-warheads-chile.html

Private arms maker PT Sari Bahana has made its first export of warheads to Chile after winning a bid contested by firms from 43 nations. The company, based in Malang, East Java, will sell 70 millimeter smoke warheads to Chilean state-owned firearms maker FAMAE.

Sari Bahari president director Ricky Hendri Egam told The Jakarta Post on Monday that the export offered proof that Indonesian products could compete overseas. The firm would export 260 warheads to Chile, Ricky said, declining to reveal the value of the contract.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Timor Leste Water Cannon Armor Vehicle

Pindad water cannon armored vehicle is manned by four personnels. With water spray for handling riots, this vehincles are able to shoot water up to 70 meters distance. It has a capacity of 4000 litres and 16 bar pressure (that means it hits very hard). the spraying direction is done by a fun video game style joy stick.

This vehicle equipped with a special camera and recording system to capture the protestors on tape. Not only that, this vehicle also capable of spraying foam to extinguish fire (from Molotov Bomb) and it can also be rigged for tear gas. It has A/C so the crew can remain cool and comfortable as they pummel and gas the protestors.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Timorese government to buy weapons from Indonesia

On a recent visit to Indonesia, the Timorese prime minister, Xanana Gusmão, confirmed that a deal had been struck to bolster defensive ties between the two countries, including the purchase of weapons. ~ February 27th 2014

This will not be the Timorese government's first business with Pindad. Steps to bolster Timor-Leste's defensive capabilities came under scrutiny in 2012 when the government announced plans to buy weapons, tanks and armoured vehicles from the firm. That deal was undermined by the lack of transparency, which means that the value of the deal is still unknown.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Timor Leste PM2 V1 submachine gun*










*Timor Leste SS1 Assault Rifle*












------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The interesting fact of Timor-Leste buying weapons from its former ruler has not deterred the Timorese government from pushing ahead with the move, despite a history of guns falling into civilian hands. At times of crisis, firearms have been given to or taken by groups allied to members of the government, police and armed forces.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Srilanka _P2 APC for Police Special Task Force_
indonesianmilitaryvehicle.blogspot.com/2013/04/p2-komando.html

P2 Komando is a special tactical vehicle for command, made at the request of the Indonesian National Army (TNI) the need for a viable and versatile vehicle to be used for security duty. The latest products have been exported overseas by the company is P2 Armored Personnel Carrier (APC), a light armored vehicle. "Some time ago we sent five units of P2 APC to Sri Lanka to be used by the Sri Lanka Police Special Task Force," said Billy Kalbuadi, Director of PT Sentra Surya Ekajaya.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Phillipine Strategic Sealift Vessel

*Indonesia's PT PAL signs contract to supply strategic sealift vessels to the Philippines*
janes.com/article/40861/indonesia-s-pt-pal-signs-contract-to-supply-strategic-sealift-vessels-to-the-philippines

Indonesian shipbuilder PT PAL has signed a contract to supply two strategic sealift vessels (SSVs) to the Philippine Navy (PN). PT PAL executive Edy Andarto confirmed to _IHS Jane's_ on 17 July that the contract - worth USD92 million - was signed with the PN in June and calls for the vessels to be supplied in 2016 and 2017. The contract also stipulates a requirement for PT PAL to provide an integrated support package that will enable Philippine industry to undertake maintenance and support of the SSVs in partnership with the PN. Discussions over the SSV contract had continued since January when PT PAL emerged as the sole bidder in the programme.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Thailand Anti Riot Uniform

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Burkina Faso CN-235-220 Military Transport

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Bangladesh* - *X12 Fast Patrol Boats

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

UN (United Nation) Anoa Armor Vehicles

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Fiji SPR 2 12,7 mm Anti Material Weapon
abarky.blogspot.com/2014/10/senjata-spr2-di-pameran-trade-expo.html ~ Oktober 2014

SPR 2 is designed not to fire personnel / person but materials, including armored vehicles. Yudi claim this weapon can blow up a vehicle with just one shot with MU3 Blam bullets. This weapon has also been exported to foreign countries. "How much is it? I can't tell because this is G to G (intergovernmental agreement). In addition to the TNI (Indonesian military forces), we have also begun to export to Fiji," he said.







---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Fiji military gets secret Indonesian deal
michaelfield.org/indonesian%20arms.htm ~ 25 November 2011

A brief statement from Fiji's Ministry of Information this week says officials have gone to Indonesia to see "weapons about to be shipped to Fiji" as well as to sign a cooperation deal with the Indonesian Armed Forces or TNI. The weapons have been manufactured by Indonesia's state owned PT Pindad.

Neither Suva nor Jakarta reveal what weapons are going to Fiji, nor the nature of a deal signed with TNI by the military appointed Defence Minister Joketani Cokanasiga.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Closer Ties
pngindustrynews.net/storyview.asp?storyid=801574869 ~ 2 October 2013

Although voicing its support to West Papua, Fiji’s military dictator General Bainiarama has maintained close ties with Indonesia for several years. For instance, in November 2011, Fiji signed a deal with Indonesia to import arms manufactured by Indonesia’s state-owned PT Pindad and receive training with Indonesian police and military (TNI).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Nice Thread buddy, I think all of Indonesian made weapon ready for export can be put into this Thread. Oya dont forget about SS 2 assault rifle for Bangladesh and R-Han 122 rockets for China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Thanks bro. Please help me posting the info and news for defense export from indonesia. From the past, present and opportunities for the future export. I will update the list on the 1st page.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

US Ammunition Export Contracts
yohanessite.wordpress.com/2010/09/27/export-contracts-from-us-to-pindad/






Besides contracts ordered by customers at home, Pindad also won contracts ordered by overseas customers. “Pindad is carrying out export contracts from the United States which were obtained in November 2009 in the form of 20 million tons of bullets,” he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Bangladesh - SS2 v5 Assault Rifle for New Spesial Forces







The Bangladesh Army’s newly formed Special Forces unit, known only by as Black Eagles Special Warfare Battalion has imported assault rifles from Indonesia’s PT Pindad, a state owned arms manufacturer. The Pindad SS2 (Senapan Serbu 2 or Assault Rifle 2) of 5.56x45mm NATO calibre are an updated version of the highly successful Pindad SS1 manufactured in Indonesia under license from Fabrique Nationale of Belgium.

The gas-operated, long stroke piston, rotating bolt action SS2-V5 rifle weighs only 3.35 kg without magazines and 3.71 kg when loaded. Barrel lengths depend on the version with the longest being SS2-V1 with 460 mm barrel and the most compact version (SS2-V5) having a 252 mm barrel. The rate of fire is said to be around 720~760 rounds per minute and maximum effective range 200 metres. It is possible to fit the SS2-V5 with various STANAG magazines and the Picatinny rail enables installation of various accessories such as optical sights.

The cost of the SS2 starts at only $500, which is half the price of US-Made M-16 assault rifles making the Indonesian rifle an attractive proposition for countries with budgetary constraints.


----------



## GeHAC

pr1v4t33r said:


> Fiji SPR 2 12,7 mm Anti Material Weapon
> abarky.blogspot.com/2014/10/senjata-spr2-di-pameran-trade-expo.html ~ Oktober 2014
> 
> SPR 2 is designed not to fire personnel / person but materials, including armored vehicles. Yudi claim this weapon can blow up a vehicle with just one shot with MU3 Blam bullets. This weapon has also been exported to foreign countries. "How much is it? I can't tell because this is G to G (intergovernmental agreement). In addition to the TNI (Indonesian military forces), we have also begun to export to Fiji," he said.
> 
> 
> View attachment 157975
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Fiji military gets secret Indonesian deal
> michaelfield.org/indonesian%20arms.htm ~ 25 November 2011
> 
> A brief statement from Fiji's Ministry of Information this week says officials have gone to Indonesia to see "weapons about to be shipped to Fiji" as well as to sign a cooperation deal with the Indonesian Armed Forces or TNI. The weapons have been manufactured by Indonesia's state owned PT Pindad.
> 
> Neither Suva nor Jakarta reveal what weapons are going to Fiji, nor the nature of a deal signed with TNI by the military appointed Defence Minister Joketani Cokanasiga.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Closer Ties
> pngindustrynews.net/storyview.asp?storyid=801574869 ~ 2 October 2013
> 
> Although voicing its support to West Papua, Fiji’s military dictator General Bainiarama has maintained close ties with Indonesia for several years. For instance, in November 2011, Fiji signed a deal with Indonesia to import arms manufactured by Indonesia’s state-owned PT Pindad and receive training with Indonesian police and military (TNI).


Nice looking weapon


----------



## pr1v4t33r

GeHAC said:


> Nice looking weapon



Nice looking indeed. Those beautiful SPR 2 also quite powerful. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thailand - CN-235-220M for Royal Thai Police


----------



## Indos

Nice to see all of the friendly nation who bought CN 235 at PT Dirgantara difficult time during1997-2004


----------



## Sanchez

Impressive information!


----------



## pr1v4t33r

German & Malaysia Military Uniform

INDONESIA PRESS-Sritex wins tender to produce German, Malaysia military uniforms -reports| Reuters

Textile firm PT Sri Rejeki Isman (Sritex) has won a bidding to produce 2.1 million pieces of German and Malaysia military uniforms, CEO Iwan Setiawan said in a statement. 

















---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*PT Sritex: world-renowned quality in textiles*
worldfolio.co.uk/print.php?id=2638

*Let us focus first on your defense business where you provide military uniforms to over 30 countries worldwide. When did you start your cooperation with the Indonesian Army (TNI)?*

TNI has been a partner since 1990. We have been very successful in making new designs and producing better uniforms for the Indonesian Army. Our mission is to deliver quality and we put quality first. We do not want our soldiers to suffer. We have a moral responsibility to take care of our soldiers and make them happy and motivated in their uniforms. When they are happy, they are more disciplined and they will serve our country better too.

*In 1994 you started producing uniforms for the German Army. How did you penetrate the military equipment market in Germany?*

The German Army heard about us and contacted us. For two years, we worked on research and development, and we made a sample of a camouflage fabric for the German Army uniform. When we finally succeeded, a German inspector came to do the inspection and concluded the following: firstly, our quality of our garment was better than that produced in Germany; secondly, our lead-time was good; thirdly, our product was cheaper than the ones they had before; and fourthly, our equipment was better. 

Currently we supply military uniforms to over 30 countries around the world. Only 5% of our military uniforms go to TNI, while the remaining 95% of our production is exported. We are also designated to be the official partner outside Europe to produce military uniforms for NATO. Besides that we also manufacture uniforms for Indonesian and international companies, as well as uniforms for government agencies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Myanmar orders anti-riot safety equipments from Indonesia
republika.co.id/berita/en/national-politics/14/09/14/nbuu94-myanmar-orders-antiriot-safety-equipments-from-indonesia ~ 14 Sep 2014

Myanmar government has ordered several anti-riot defense equipment from Indonesia for police personnel in the country. Indonesian Ambassador for Myanmar Ito Sumardi reported here on Saturday that Myanmar has ordered uniform and police equipment, such as bullet-proof vest, helmet, tear gas, water cannon, and riot shield.

*



*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Philippine CN 212-400 for Air Force light lift fix wing aircraft






*Indonesian firm wins PAF aircraft supply deal *
philstar.com/headlines/2014/01/27/1283440/indonesian-firm-wins-paf-aircraft-supply-deal

MANILA, Philippines - The Air Force is acquiring two new light lift aircraft from Indonesia to boost the delivery of supplies and personnel to remote areas. Indonesian firm PT Dirgantara Indonesia has won the bidding for the light lift fixed-wing aircraft acquisition project, worth P814 million.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Thai agreement for N-219's future order
defense-studies.blogspot.com/2013/11/thai-navy-discussing-transport-purchase.html

The Royal Thai Navy (RTN) is in discussion with PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) over the potential purchase of up to 20 twin-turbo N219 utility transport aircraft, IHS Jane's has learned. PTDI officials attending the Defense and Security 2013 exhibition in Bangkok told IHS Jane's on 5 November that they expect to sign a contract in 2014 to build and supply the aircraft in collaboration with local company Thai Aviation Industries (TAI).

As expected, the new aircraft will replace the outdated N22 Nomad Searchmasters and F27 Friendship for the Thai Navy. Officials said the agreement is likely to centre on the production of the aircraft in Indonesia with technologies transferred to TAI to facilitate localised maintenance, repair, and overhaul activities.













--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

STOL Transport From Indonesia To Fly Next Year
ainonline.com/aviation-news/air-transport/2014-02-12/stol-transport-indonesia-fly-next-year

PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PT DI, Indonesian Aerospace) expects to fly its N219 twin-turboprop transport next year. The aircraft has been under development for some time to answer a need for a rugged STOL airliner able to operate in and out of remote, semi-prepared airstrips. At the same time, the N219 is intended to provide cost-efficient and reliable operations through the use of modern avionics and engines.

Compared with the NC212, the N219 is longer and aerodynamically cleaner. The wing is mounted slightly higher to keep cabin intrusion to a minimum, creating what its designers say is the largest cabin available in its class (6.50 x 1.82 x 1.70 meters). The sponson-mounted fixed undercarriage of the Aviocar is replaced by a neater sprung unit. Power is provided by two 850-shp Pratt & Whitney Canada PT6A-42 turboprops. They give a takeoff distance to clear a 35-foot obstacle of 1,427 feet, while landing distance after clearing a 50-foot obstacle is 1,587 feet. PT DI has selected a Garmin flight deck with a five-screen display.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Timor Leste Fast Patrol Boats

Timor Leste is set to buy two fast patrol boats from Indonesia for $40 million. Indonesia's export finance body will extend a line of credit to Timor Leste for the purchase. Timor Leste also expressed interest in increasing military cooperation with its former occupier, particularly in military education and training.

With $40m price tag for two fast patrol boats, this 2 KCR class comes up in mind. They are around $8m and $12m each without weapon system. So from the $20m price tag, the rest is enough to arm this ships quite heavily to face the need of east timor's navy.





*KCR-40 (40 m Fast Missile Boat) Price tag araound $8m*





*KCR-60 (60 m Fast Missile Boat) Price tag araound $12m*





*FPB 57 (57m Fast Patrol Boat). KCR 60 is the successor of FPB57*

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Timor Leste interested in buying Indonesia-made ships *
thejakartapost.com/news/2011/03/23/timor-leste-interested-buying-indonesiai-made-ships.html

Leste is interested in buying fast patrol boats produced by Indonesian shipbuilder PT PAL and has asked Indonesia to provide an export credit for the purpose. Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro said at the presidential palace after accompanying President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono in a meeting with visiting Timor Leste Primer Minister Kay Rala Xanana Gusmao here on Tuesday that Timor Leste would buy two FPB boats each worth around US$20 million.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Turkey CN 235 MPA/ASW Meltem Project (TAI & PT.DI Collaboration)

*PT DI to build CN-235 anti-submarine aircraft*
antaranews.com/en/news/1247316908/pt-di-to-build-cn-235-anti-submarine-aircraft

He said PTDI had enough human resources to produce anti-submarine aircraft. About 40 PTDI engineers had been involved in the production of anti-submarine airplanes in Turkey. He said they returned to Indonesia four months ago after completing their assignment in Turkey. "We already have the technology for the production of such aircraft," he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Brunei Armor Vehicles & Assult RIfle

*Armed forces of Brunei to purchase Indonesian made wheeled armoured vehicle APC Pindad. *
The government of Brunei Darussalam is set to buy armored personnel carriers (APC) Pindad from Indonesia's state-owned arms manufacturer PT. Pindad, based on a memorandum of understanding signed earlier this year. The armored carriers to be purchased are Pindad's 6x6 Anoa panzers. Defense Ministry spokesman Sr. Comr. Hartind Asrin said Brunei planned to purchase 35 of the APCs. “The first purchase will be 15 units,” Hartind said recently as quoted by tempointeraktif.com. He added that Brunei had already tested the capabilities of the APC vehicles. “Brunei is interested in buying weapons but has decided to test them first. They have conducted a 100-kilometer test drive to see whether the engine heated up,” Hartind said. Brunei also plans to buy Pindad-made SS2 assault rifles.






*Anoa 6x6 Armoured personnel carrier*





*Komodo 4x4 Tactical Armored Vehicle*





*Crown Prince testing the Komodo 4x4*





*Crown Prince testing the SS2 Assult rifle
*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*The Crown Prince of BruneiI Darussalam visit to PT. PINDAD (Persero)*
pindad.com/kunjungan-putra-mahkota-brunei-darussalam-ke-pt-pindad-persero

In particular, the Crown Prince visits to PT Pindad (Persero) is to see firsthand one of the product, ie 4x4 Komodo Tactical Vehicle. This vehicle can move swiftly on the battlefield, making it suitable as reconnaissance and command vehicles.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Myanmar Navy LPD






*Myanmar Navy and Indonesia's PT PAL in LPD talks*
janes.com/article/41094/myanmar-navy-and-indonesia-s-pt-pal-in-lpd-talks

The Myanmar Navy (MN) and Indonesian naval shipbuilder PT PAL are in talks over the MN's potential purchase of landing platform docks (LPDs) to bolster sealift and amphibious capabilities, _IHS Jane's_ understands. The two parties have recently entered what have been described to _IHS Jane's_ as "preliminary discussions" about the MN's acquisition of a small number of vessels based on PT PAL's Makassar-class LPD.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Myanmar interested in buying Indonesian-made defense products
antaranews.com/en/news/95632/myanmar-interested-in-buying-indonesian-made-defense-products ~ 12 September 2014

The Myanmarese government has expressed interest in buying Indonesian-made defense products. Myanmars deputy home affairs minister Brigadier General Kyow Kyow Tin said, "The question now is the price," at a meeting with visiting Indonesian defense industry delegation here on Friday.







Myanmars home affairs minister Lieutenant General Ko Ko took the opportunity to view the displayed products produced by aircraft company PT Dirgantara Indonesia, arms manufacturer PT Pindad, and shipbuilding company PT PAL, as well as products of many private companies, such as PT Saba Wijaya Persada that produces police equipment, including bullet-proof vest, helmet, and anti-riot gear.

From PT. DI maybe CN 235, from PT. PAL the LPD, from PT. Pindad the ss2 rifle, and other small equipments from various defense industries in Indonesia. Hope the deal can be concluded soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

More Pictures on Senegalese CN 235





*Senegalese CN 235 arrive*





*Senegalese CN 235 open the door*





*Senegalese CN 235 engine close up*





*Senegalese CN 235 military transport cabin*





*Senegalese CN 235 VIP transport cabin*





*Senegalese CN 235 cockpit configuration*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

More Pictures on Korean CN 235





*Korean CN 235 Coast Guard*





*Korean CN 235 Coast Guard*





*Korean CN 235 Coast Guard*





*Korean CN 235 Coast Guard*





*Korean CN 235 Coast Guard cockpit configuration*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Belgian firm signs contract to purchase Indonesian-made aircraft
antaranews.com/en/news/96435/belgian-firm-signs-contract-to-purchase-indonesian-made-aircraft ~ 6 November 2014

Belgian airline company AD Trade has signed a contract to purchase a unit of CN-235 aircraft manufactured by PT Dirgantara Indonesia. "The contract is worth 22 to 23 million U.S. dollars. The CN-235 airplane bought by the Belgian firm is a multi-function aircraft with military capabilities. It can be used for medical evacuations, maritime patrolling and delivery of goods, Santoso stated. "Belgium plans to order two more units"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

More Pictures on Brunei CN 235 military transport





*Visitors getting in and out of the brunei CN-235 aircraft seen at BRIDEX 2013*





*Picture odf bunei CN-235 cargo bay door seen at BRIDEX 2013*





*RBAF crew using brunei CN-235 to sending relief aid for the Philippines.*





*RBAF crew using brunei CN-235 to sending relief aid for the Philippines.*





*Brunei CN-235 cockpit configuration*

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*CN 212-400 production line* at PT.DI around November 2014, showing mid stage of development of the aircrafts. Most likely to fulfill Philippines light-lift transport aircraft order.





*Workers doing their job... working to finish the CN 212-400 aircraft - Nov 2014*





*Defense minister visiting PT.DI production facilities on Nov 2014*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

*First SSV to be in service by Q2 of 2016
*
The Philippine Navy (PN) has announced that one of its two strategic sealift vessels (SSVs) will be in service by the second quarter of 2016.

This was confirmed by Navy vice commander Rear Admiral Caesar Taccad in a press briefing, saying the contract price for the two SSVs is PhP4 billion.

"The first unit is expected to be delivered on the second quarter of 2016 and the second unit is scheduled for the second quarter of 2017," Taccad said.

"These ships can be used for military and non-military operations such as humanitarian assistance and disaster relief missions, sealift, logistics, rescue operations or as a floating government center platform," the PN vice commander stressed.

He added that the SSVs carries a crew of 126 officers and enlisted personnel. It can also transport a battalion of troops (500 soldiers) and their equipment.

Indonesian shipbuilder PT PAL confirmed Friday that it has signed the contract to supply two strategic sealift vessels to the Philippine Navy.

The Department of National Defense (DND) and the Indonesian shipbuilder PT Pal signed the contract for the SSVs last July.

"The SSV is an integral part of the PN's Service Force (logistic) and is needed to accomplish the Navy's missions in different areas," the Navy earlier said.

The ships are estimated to weigh around 7,300 gross register tons.

The SSVs will also be used to improve the PN's transport and lift capabilities.

These missions are needed especially in times of natural disaster of which the Navy is one of the responders.

The ships are capable of acting as mini-helicopter carriers as it is capable of carrying two helicopters at its flight deck and another at its enclosed hangar area.

"SSVs must have helideck capacity for two 10-ton helicopters (based on Sikorsky Black Hawk) and an enclosed hangar for another 10-ton helicopter (also based on the Black Hawk)," a DND supplemental bulletin on the SSVs stated.

With the capability to carry three helicopters, the SSV has the capacity to conduct long range patrol and conduct rescue work.

The DND supplemental bid bulletin also said that the two ships must have a beam of 21 meters and a propulsion system consisting of two diesel engines coupled to two controllable pitch propellers giving it a minimum speed of 13 knots and a maximum of 16 knots.

It should also have a cruising range of 7,500 nautical miles and a crew of 100 to 130 officers and men.

The SSVs must be also capable of carrying two landing craft mechanized/utility at floodable well decks, two RHIB or LCVP on boat davits.

The SSVs must be also equipped with navigation, surface and air search radars, electronic warfare suite, electro-optical fire control system and combat management systems.

It must be armed with one main gun between 40mm to 127mm in caliber and two 30 mm automated cannons and from four to six light machine guns.

Money for the SSVs is sourced from the Armed Forces of the Philippines' Modernization Act Trust Fund.
(PHOTO) Strategic Sealift Vessel (SSV) designed for the Philippine Navy
*





*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

CountStrike said:


> First SSV to be in service by Q2 of 2016
> The Philippine Navy (PN) has announced that one of its two strategic sealift vessels (SSVs) will be in service by the second quarter of 2016.




Thanks, keep the good news coming... I will update the whole list every 5 page.


----------



## CountStrike

thanks sir.. i am newbie here.. i still remember, its my 2nd post 


pr1v4t33r said:


> Thanks, keep the good news coming... I will update the whole list every 5 page.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

SSV Philippines final design from PT. Pal Indonesia. 






.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

pr1v4t33r said:


> Myanmar Navy LPD
> 
> View attachment 158756
> 
> 
> *Myanmar Navy and Indonesia's PT PAL in LPD talks*
> janes.com/article/41094/myanmar-navy-and-indonesia-s-pt-pal-in-lpd-talks
> 
> The Myanmar Navy (MN) and Indonesian naval shipbuilder PT PAL are in talks over the MN's potential purchase of landing platform docks (LPDs) to bolster sealift and amphibious capabilities, _IHS Jane's_ understands. The two parties have recently entered what have been described to _IHS Jane's_ as "preliminary discussions" about the MN's acquisition of a small number of vessels based on PT PAL's Makassar-class LPD.



hope to get these ones in very soon...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

14 new ANOA armored vehicle ordered by UN, overall there are already 46 units serve in UNIFIL mission.















_PBB Pesan Kendaraan Tempur dari Indonesia | Good News from Indonesia_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Ammunition*

*CAGR *of the Indonesian market for weapons and ammunition during 2007 – 2012 was *9 percent*.
*PT. PINDAD* (state-owned company) holds the *biggest *Indonesian* market share for ammunition, *mostly in small calibers.
Together with Rheinmetall, PINDAD build the *Leopard ammunition plant* for the Asian market.
*PINDAD exports* ammunition to America, Singapore, Thailand, Laos, and Nigeria.
*The* *import market *for weapons and ammunition in Indonesia is mainly supplied by *France and the United Kingdom*.




*The weapons and ammunition market in Indonesia had average annual growth of 14% in the 2000-2011 period, with government support for the industry being one of the key growth drivers.*

*Total market size quadrupled over that time period and accounted for US$0.558 billion in 2011*. According to data from EuroMonitor,*CAGR (compound annual growth rate) of Indonesia’s weapons and ammunition market was 9 percent during 2007 – 2012. *Along with growth in product prices, the market has experienced constant expansion since 2000, despite the global financial recession in 2009. Indonesian corporations remained the largest and most important buyer group, strengthening their importance from 75% of total market sales in 2000 to 84% in 2011. Household purchases increased in absolute numbers, yet their importance remained largely unchanged from 2000, on average reaching 12% of total market sales during the review period.

The country’s ammunition market is dominated by* Indonesia’s state-own defense company PT. PINDAD*, one of the biggest ammunition manufacturers in Indonesia. Its government-owned status makes it easier for them to penetrate markets such as police officers, army and other law enforcement sectors.

This situation makes the level of competition strong, despite the fact that PINDAD´s product portfolio is quite limited and their production focuses mostly on small calibers. Their competitors have the most opportunities in bigger calibers and in ammunition for imported weaponry, with which it is more common to use higher quality ammunition. Thanks to strong business relations between Indonesia and the United States, *PT. Pindad also exported some ammunition to the U.S. in 2011 — one million rounds of ammunition worth US$ 200,000 to a sport shooting club*. In addition, PINDAD continuously exports 5.56 mm ammunition to Thailand and Singapore. In 2000, PINDAD also exported to Nigeria.

In the import market, France and United Kingdom are the main players in Indonesia. Those countries exported about US$23.988 million out of a total of US$41.885 million during 2013. * In January 2014, Indonesia imported bullets and ammunition worth US$56,800. *Imports from Germany accounted for US$39,200 and Russia reached US$17,600. Weapons and ammunition that are usually imported include bombs, grenades, torpedoes, landmines and missiles. Other imported weapons and ammunitions are artillery weapons (guns, howitzers and mortars), rocket launchers, flare launchers, grenade launchers, revolvers and pistols, and rifle bullets.

An initial cooperation agreement in 2012 for the procurement of 180 units of Leopard tanks and Marder, the Indonesian government successfully attracted *Rheinmetall of Germany to help build a Leopard ammunition plant.* According to Deputy Secretary of Defense Sjafrie Sjamsoeddin, this cooperation will develop a large-caliber ammunition (120 mm) plant in Indonesia. PINDAD will become the center of Leopard ammunition distribution in Asia. This cooperation will improve the technical quality of Indonesian domestic defense industry, helping Indonesia become a regional power in the defense industry market.

Ammunition in Indonesia, Ammunition - Company Registration, Market Research and Visa Services in Indonesia - Cekindo Bisnis Grup, Jakarta, Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia's company signs export of frigate-used software*
Tuesday, 26 August 2014, 23:23 WIB

Thalesgroup.com




The combat management system (CMS) is at the heart of naval vessels. (illustration)
A+ | Reset | A-



REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, BANDUNG - PT Len Industri (Persero), an Indonesian electronic instrument-producing company, has signed a contract for export of software used on warship missile destroyers or frigates for the second time in cooperation with multinational companyThales Netherlands. Currently, Len is the only company in Indonesia that has managed to make a CMS and has installed it in three warships.

"The project provides a new color in Len business, as man hours are being sold, which will provide a significant percentage of profits, while also providing a strategic advantage in defense industrial technologydevelopment," President Director of PT Len Industri Abraham Mosse said on Tuesday.

The contract was signed by Abraham and the CEO of Thales Netherlands Gerben Edelijn. According to Abraham, the cooperation aims at strengthening the fields of Naval Combat Management System and Integration Combat System in the future, especially that of missile destroyers or frigate programs.

"The cooperation is to assemble the Combat Management System (CMS)software that is being operated on frigate. The government has procured two ships of that type, in which PT Len and Thales are working on the CMS software that integrates the communication systems on the ships," he explained.

Meanwhile, the procurement of the ships was carried out in collaboration with the Dutch shipyard Damen Schelde Nabal Shipbuilding and Thales Netherlands as the leading integrator of sensors, weapons, and command (Sewaco).

The second contract contains the development of STING EO trackersoftware, MASS Decoy Launcher, and VL-MICA SAM.

Indonesia's company signs export of frigate-used software | Republika Online

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Another info from PT LEN website (in Indonesian language)

LEN BERHASIL MENDAPATKAN KONTRAK EKSPOR SOFTWARE UNTUK KAPAL PERANG


Bandung (26/08/14) – Kementrian pertahanan RI melalui Program Kredit Ekspor melakukan pengadaan kapal kombatan jenis PKR (Perusak Kawal Rudal) sebanyak 2 (dua) kapal. Pengadaan kapal PKR dimaksudkan untuk lebih memperkuat armada kapal kombatan TNI AL, guna menjaga dan mengamankan kedaulatan wilayah perairan Indonesia yang sangat luas. Pemenang tender PKR adalah shipyard dari Belanda, yaitu Damen Schelde Naval Shipbuilding (DSNS), berpartner dengan sebuah perusahaan elektronika pertahanan terkenal dari Belanda, yaitu Thales Nederland (TNL) sebagai Lead Integrator SEWACO (_Sensor, Weapon, and Command_). Untuk mematuhi regulasi pemerintah, sesuai UU No.16/2012 tentang Industri Pertahanan, yang mengharuskan adanya _local content _dan_ offset_ dalam setiap pengadaan alutsista dari luar negri, maka Thales Nederland menjalin kerja sama dengan PT Len Industri (Persero) dalam pekerjaan pembuatan _Combat Management System_ kapal PKR ini.

Untuk lebih meningkatkan dan memperluas kerjasama strategis antara PT Len Industri dan Thales Nederland, maka pada tanggal 26 Agustus 2014 bertempat di PT Len Industri, telah dilakukan penandatanganan MOU antara PT Len Industri (Persero) dan Thales Nederland yang dilakukan oleh Direktur Utama Len, Abraham Mose dan CEO Thales Nederland, Gerben Edelijin. MOU yang ditandatangani tersebut merupakan pembaruan dan pengembangan atas MOU sebelumnya. Dengan penandatangan MOU ini, diharapkan, dapat lebih memperkuat kerjasama antara PT Len Industri dan Thales Nederland di bidang _Naval Combat Management Systems_ dan _Naval Combat System Integration _di masa depan, khususnya program pembangunan PKR dan Program modernisasi Sewaco kapal-kapal yang dibangun oleh Thales Nederland, yang populasinya cukup banyak.

Adanya MOU dan kontrak kerja antara PT Len Industri dengan Thales Nederland tersebut, membuktikan bahwa PT Len Industri telah dipercaya oleh Perusahaan Kelas Dunia yang bersifat Multinasional, khususnya di bidang Industri pertahanan, melengkapi kepercayaan perusahaan Multinasional lain yang sebelumnya telah mempercayai PT Len Industri untuk bidang Industri ICT, dan Industri _Railway Signaling System_.

PT Len Industri (Persero)

Persero means "state owned company"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

PT Technology and Engineering Simulation (TES)

PT Technology & Engineering System (TES) was initially established with a core focus on radar maintenance completing upgrades, repairs and modifications of the Indonesian Air Force’s early warning system. Since then it diversified into providing vehicle training simulators for tanks, Hawk aircraft *and also upgrading an existing CN-235 flight simulator for Malaysia.* Its latest project is the completing a Bell 412 simulator for the Armed Forces of Indonesia. Additionally PT TES has applied its engineering and technology services in the energy sector providing repairs, modifications, upgrades and modernization.
Ardress: Jl. Tamansari no. 48 Bandung 41160

Web: T&E Synergy | Technology and life

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Sritex Signs MoU With Timor Leste On Military Uniform










SEMARANG— PT Sri Rejeki Isman Tbk signs a long-term MoU with Timor Leste to provide military uniform. The signing of MoU was on Friday (4/24/2015) attended by Minister of Interior of Democratic Republic Timor Leste Longuinhos Monteiro and Commander General of Timor Leste National Police, Commissioner Julio Da Costa Hornay.President Director of PT. Sri Rejeki Isman Tbk. atau Sritex Iwan Setiawan Lukminto appreciates the trust by Timor Leste government to use textile products from the Sukoharjo-based company in Central Java. Hence, he asserts that the company is committed to produce quality textile for the uniform.“I am grateful, proud and glad for being trusted by Timor Leste government,” he said in a release.Besides, Iwan also assures that his products will be distributed on time according to the country’s need.In the occasion, Longuinhos Monteiro talked about his ...

_- Sritex Signs MoU with Timor Leste on Military Uniform | - Bisnis.com_
_- Sritex Kantungi Kontrak Baru US$ 3 Juta_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

DEW Completes Keel-Laying for Eight Bangladesh Navy High-Speed Patrol Boats Under Licensed PT Lundin (Indonesia)






Dockyard and Engineering Works (DEW) Narayanganj, the Bangladesh Navy (BN)-owned shipyard, announced recently that it held a keel-laying ceremony for eight high-speed patrol boats for the BN.

_The boats are being built to the X12 design under a technology transfer arrangement with Indonesia's PT Lundin (North Sea Boats), which secured a contract to supply 18 boats to the BN and the Bangladesh Coast Guard in 2014._ The contract is valued at IDR75 billion (USD6 million), according to Indonesian media reports. IHS Jane's reported in November 2014 that this contract also has an option clause for 10 more boats.

The fully composite X12 design is based on PT Lundin's X15 patrol boat concept, itself derived from the Swedish Combat Boat 90 (CB90) concept. The use of advanced composites in constructing the high-speed patrol boats to Bureau Veritas classification rules will be a first for DEW.

PT Lundin's X12 design (what is perhaps a new monohull design) is being built in two variants for Bangladesh - a 'combat boat' version for the navy and a full cabin variant for the coastguard. PT Lundin confirmed to IHS Jane's that two X12 craft for the Bangladesh Coast Guard were completed earlier this year at its facility in Banyuwangi, Indonesia.
A graphic of the patrol boats, released by DEW, shows a full cabin superstructure instead of the truncated superstructure arrangement on the X15. At the same time, ceremonial banners and data boards from the keel-laying ceremony on 24 May clearly show the 'combat boat' variant of the X12.

The X12 boats are 11.7 m long and 3.5 m in beam, draw 0.835 m of water, displace 10.2 tonnes fully loaded, and have a top speed of 35 kt. They have a waterjet propulsion system powered by two Volvo Penta engines producing 320 kW at 3,500 rpm, which drive the waterjets through ZF gearboxes. Electrical power is provided by two 6 kW Cummins diesel generators. The boats are equipped with two 765-litre fuel tanks.

The boats are likely to be fitted with two or more machine guns - one mounted amidships atop the cabin and the other(s) mounted aft on the deck. The DEW graphic also shows a small mast-mounted radar.
While the DEW release did not provide details on delivery schedules, Indonesian media reports (citing PT Lundin sources) suggest that the boats will likely be completed in about 12 months or so, using a parallel construction approach.

_DEFENSE STUDIES: DEW Completes Keel-Laying for Eight Bangladesh Navy High-Speed Patrol Boats Under Licensed PT Lundin_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Steel Cutting SSV #2 Philippines (5 june 2015)

















Progress:
- Keel laying for SSV #1 and first steel cutting for SSV #2
- 25% completion on SSV #1, 80% of the needed imported equipment already aquired.
- Targeting to launch SSV #1 November this year, to meet May 2016 deadline.

_PAL sudah 25% garap kapal perang Filipina - ANTARA News_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Weapons-Maker Pindad Says Overseas Interest in Indonesian Rifles on the Rise

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Sritex expected to export to five more countries this year 

Publicly listed textile manufacturer Sri Rejeki Isman, known as Sritex, is to further expand its export market to at least five more countries in a bid to boost its total revenues by a minimum 10 percent this year.






President director Iwan Setiawan Lukminto revealed on Monday that Kosovo was the company’s newest overseas market, the country in the first quarter ordering military uniforms, which contributed 20 percent of Sritex’s total sales last year.

“We’ve already exported to Kosovo. Next is Cambodia, which is expected to buy 100,000 military uniforms,” Iwan said, adding that the company was also in negotiations to export garments to Australia and several African countries.

Sritex, which is also engaged in midstream segments like spinning, weaving, finishing and garment production, currently exports 48 percent of its products to around 30 countries in Asia, including Papua New Guinea and Timor Leste, the Middle East, including the UAE and Qatar, Europe, including Germany, Sweden, Norway and the Netherlands, the US and Africa.

Following the expansion plan, the company targets a 7 to 10 percent increase in sales to between US$594 and $611 million and an 8 to 15 percent increase in net profits to between $49 million and $52 million this year.

Last year, Sritex booked $555 million in total sales, up 23 percent from a year earlier, with profits jumping 50 percent to $45 million.

“Garment-finishing products are the most lucrative segments in our production, so we will boost exports of uniforms and fashion garments,” Iwan said.

This year, Sritex has spent $104 million in capital expenditure (capex), partly on a factory in Sukoharjo, Central Java, to boost the production capacity of its finishing segment to 20 million yards per month, from a current 10 million yards per month. The rest of the capex will buy several new operational machines.

Sritex finance director Allan Moran Severino said that the country’s economic slowdown had not greatly affected the company’s performance, revealing that it had booked a 7 percent increase in sales to $166 million and a 12 percent increase in profits to $14.8 million during the January-March period.

“We use dollar-denominated transactions and 40 percent local raw materials,” Allan said.

In domestic sales, Allan added, the company only sold uniforms to institutional buyers such as the country’s largest taxi operator Blue Bird Group, state-owned postal firm Pos Indonesia, cigarette producer Djarum and state institutions including the Indonesian Military (TNI) and National Police (Polri). “The rupiah’s depreciation mostly hit manufacturers selling to retailers,” he said.

Meanwhile, the  company’s overseas buyers include Japanese trading company Marubeni Corporations and Belgian textile trader Chemitex for spinning, as well as India’s yarn and fibers manufacturer Filatex Co and Turkish garment producer Sunteks for weaving.

Customers in the finishing segment include Chinese textile company Shengrun Textile, while fashion customers include retailers like Swedish-based H&M, US-based Macy’s and Japan-based Ito Yokado Fashion.

Sritex has allocated $86 million for next year’s capex, expected to be sourced from internal cash, to enter the retail business, expanding to downstream textile operations by acquiring local or global brands.

“We prefer to buy existing brands. Starting our own brands would be more difficult as we would need designers, outlets. We’d rather buy brands that already have all that,” Allan said, adding that the plan was expected to launch next year, as the company was still searching for suitable brands.

Next year, Sritex is optimistic it will reach its targets of a 21 percent increase in sales and a 31 percent rise in profits, and claims to be the archipelago’s biggest textiles player.

According to the company’s data, Sritex is the top manufacturer company in Indonesia because it had the highest revenues during the first quarter this year, defeating its competitors PT Ever Shine Tex Tbk with $10.2 million in sales, PT UNITEX Tbk with $4.5 million, PT Apac Citra Cantertex Tbk with $42.3 million and PT Pan Brothers Tbk with $75.76 million.

In the global market, Sritex competes with India’s Vardhman Textiles Ltd. and Arvind Limited, China’s Shenzhou International Group and Texhong Textile Group Ltd. and Taiwan’s Makalot Industrial Co. Ltd.

_Sritex expected to export to five more countries this year | The Jakarta Post_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zero_wing

pr1v4t33r said:


> Phillipine Strategic Sealift Vessel
> 
> *Indonesia's PT PAL signs contract to supply strategic sealift vessels to the Philippines*
> janes.com/article/40861/indonesia-s-pt-pal-signs-contract-to-supply-strategic-sealift-vessels-to-the-philippines
> 
> Indonesian shipbuilder PT PAL has signed a contract to supply two strategic sealift vessels (SSVs) to the Philippine Navy (PN). PT PAL executive Edy Andarto confirmed to _IHS Jane's_ on 17 July that the contract - worth USD92 million - was signed with the PN in June and calls for the vessels to be supplied in 2016 and 2017. The contract also stipulates a requirement for PT PAL to provide an integrated support package that will enable Philippine industry to undertake maintenance and support of the SSVs in partnership with the PN. Discussions over the SSV contract had continued since January when PT PAL emerged as the sole bidder in the programme.
> 
> 
> View attachment 157766
> 
> 
> View attachment 157767



Dude you forgot the CN 212-400


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Zero_wing said:


> Dude you forgot the CN 212-400



I already posted some news about NC212-400 for the Philippines on the previous page. Here the progress..


----------



## pr1v4t33r

One busy day at Indonesian PTDI production hangar, finishing aircraft orders from various customers.




2 NC212-400 for Philippines air forces and 1 CN235-220 for Royal Thai Police spotted at PT.DI production hangar on late June 2015

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

PINDAD seal a defence industry cooperation deal to provide licence and Transfer of Technology to UAE, Continental Aviation Services to produce Pindad SS2, Assault rifle.









_Indonesia Jalin Kerjasama Industri Pertahanan Bersama UEA - NKRI_
_Our Partners | Continental Aviation Services_



Sea Trial of Bangladesh Navy's X12 High-Speed Patrol Boats Under Licensed from PT Lundin (Indonesia)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CountStrike

NC-212i for Philippine Air Force almost done......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

NC-212i for Philippine air force undergo her first flight with Esther Gayatri (22/12/2015).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

NC-212 for Vietnam, under construction.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

pr1v4t33r said:


> NC-212 for Vietnam, under construction.


Damn.. i had never heard that Vietnam bought aircraft from Indonesia.. how many aircraft were Vietnam purchased? 
 good news for Indonesia export capability...


----------



## pr1v4t33r

CountStrike said:


> Damn.. i had never heard that Vietnam bought aircraft from Indonesia.. how many aircraft were Vietnam purchased?  good news for Indonesia export capability...



Indeed. This sneakpeak image is quite a revelation since Dirgantara Indonesia never reveal this information before. Nice share btw.


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

Very impressive Indonesia, especially the *CN 235 sales *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Syama Ayas said:


> Very impressive Indonesia, especially the *CN 235 sales *



We might not be able to track all the sales of NC212 in this thread. But from the production number, we know that Dirgantara Indonesia already sold at least 112 units of NC-212. While for CN-235, around 66 units. Anyone cmiiw.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

*UAE To Buy 100 Tank Boats From Indonesia*
Source : Our Bureau ~ Dated : Tuesday, September 15, 2015 @ 08:53 AM
Views : 1975 A- A A+




Indonesian X-18 Tank Boat (Image:Lundin)

UAE plans to buy 100 units of tank boats from Indonesia as part of a defence cooperation deal signed during President Joko Widodo’s visit to Abu Dhabi on Sunday.

Indonesian firm Pindad is currently working on manufacturing the tank boat which consists of a high speed boat with a 105mm canon mounted on it. It has applications in anti-terrorism and anti-piracy operations.

Pindad has teamed up with Lundin, a boat manufacturer from Indonesia’s East Java province and Belgium canon manufacturer Cockeril to develop the innovative product.

"We have discussed procurement of about 100 units of tank boats that will constitute a large defense industry export from Indonesia to the UAE," the Director of Lundin, Liza Lundin was quoted as saying by Antara News Tuesday.

The deal also includes transfer of technology and a license for an SS2 assault rifle, as well as distribution and marketing for various ammunition products in the Middle-East countries through Pindad’s Middle East strategic partner, Continental Aviation Services (CAS).

"We appreciate the support of the government and all relevant agencies for encouraging defense industry cooperation between Pindad and its strategic partners from the UAE," said the Director of Pindad, Silmy Karim in a press release received by ANTARA on Monday.

CAS, in collaboration with Rheinmentall Defense (RhD) Canada, will conduct a technology transfer and investment for manufacturing remote weapon systems (RWS) with the Pindad brand.

UAE To Buy 100 Tank Boats From Indonesia

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*CN 235 220 M for Senegal, first test flight was in December 2015*

In PT Dirgantara






------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Avionic system devices *
*ready for export*
Wahyoe Boediwardhana and Indra Harsaputra, The Jakarta Post, Surabaya, East Java | The Archipelago | Sat, May 26 2012, 10:49 AM

- See more at: Avionic system devices ready for export | The Jakarta Post

A privately-run company based in Surabaya, East Java, is ready to export avionic system devices, thanks to its success in developing devices considered reliable for testing the endurance of the avionic systems of a jet fighter.

PT Infoglobal Teknologi Semesta (ITS) has developed two devices by modifying a rice milling machine and a bread toaster, respectively, claiming that these devices are capable of performing vibration tests and heater tests of the avionic systems found on board the British Aerospace-made Hawk 100 and Hawk 200.

“We are ready to export our avionic-system products that will be used to upgrade the 18 Hawk 100 and 200 jet fighters belonging to the Malaysian air force,” ITS CEO Johannes Adi Sasongko said on Thursday.

He assured that the vibration and heater test devices made aviation-system products compatible in the global market. ITS also hoped to export other products to Malaysia, including a multi-purpose display (MPD), digital video recorder (DVR), heads-up display monitor (Hudson) and a radar display unit (RDU).

The first two devices are used in the Hawk 100 and 200 jet fighters, while the Hudson is only for the Hawk 100 and the RDU is only used in the Hawk 200.

The devices have been used in 10 Hawk 100/200 fighters belonging to the Indonesian Air Force. The devices reportedly surprised British Aerospace during the Singapore Air Show recently.

The development of devices, according to Johannes, is expected to meet the Indonesian Hawk squadron’s need for spare parts, thus averting their premature grounding.

“We felt challenged to help ‘upgrade’ our own jet fighter facilities despite all the limitations that we have,” he said.

PT Sari Bahari in Malang, East Java has had similar success. Previously producing car and motorcycle exhaust systems, the company has now managed to produce bombs — both for battle and practice — for the sophisticated Sukhoi 27SK and 30MK jet fighters.

“In the near future, we will start exporting 522 70 mm smoke warhead rockets [smoke bombs] for the Chilean air force,” PT Sari Bahari owner Ricky Hendrik Egam said.

The company, Ricky said, has been entrusted by Armaco, a Bulgarian bomb producer, to be its partner in Indonesia since March. As such, PT Sari Bahari was given a guarantee to benefit from technology transfers from Armaco in the manufacturing of fuses.

“The fuse is the most vital part of a bomb. If we can produce our own fuses, then we will no longer be dependent on other countries to meet with our need for bombs, rockets, missiles and torpedoes for submarines. Indonesia should be proud about this,” Ricky said.

He said Indonesia used to produce only bullets with limited calibers, bomb casings, warheads and ammunition fillings. - See more at: Avionic system devices ready for export | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Fixed Wing final assembly line approaching end of 2015




anas_nurhafidz from.@noviarli wahyudi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Waduh, suer baru tau ada nih thread. Joss dah buat om privateer

Semoga ane bisa kontribusi disini.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Philippine SSV ready to be launched tomorrow

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

pr1v4t33r said:


>


can that ship loaded with APC or IFV?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

CountStrike said:


> can that ship loaded with APC or IFV?


Sure, we can load dozens of armored vehicles into this ship.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

CountStrike said:


> can that ship loaded with APC or IFV?



Also able to load MBT like Leopard

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Philippine's Strategic Sealift Vessel, BRP Tarlac LD-601 already launched to the sea

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

CN 235-220 For Senegal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Time for Indonesia to dominate ship market in Asia*
Senin, 18 Januari 2016 22:28 WIB | 1.007 Views




Surabaya, East Java (ANTARA News) - Coordinating Minister for Maritime Affairs Rizal Ramli said it is time for Indonesia to control ship market in Asia with its ability to build modern warships. 

"Today is historical for Indonesia. For the first time we export a warship. This is the biggest achievement of PT PAL Indonesia. We are proud of it," Rizal Ramli said at a ceremony launching two warships built by the state-owned shipyard company here on Monday.

One of the warships were built by company are on order from the Philippines. 

"We have to be a winning nation. We must not always be a loser as we already have superiority in shipbuilding industry. 

"In the past the king in shipbuilding industry was Japan and Korea took over later. On high costs of production and insurance, the domination now begin to shift to Vietnam and Indonesia," he said.

However, the nation still needs cooperation in technology and management such as PT PAL Indonesia has with the Dutch shipbuilding company DSNS, he said. 

He said the government will continue to back up maritime industry providing facility including for shipbuilding industry. 

Earlier that day PT PAL Indonesia launched two warships -- Destroyer with guided missiles (PKR), and Strategic Sea lift Vessel (SSV)-1.

President of PT PAL Indonesia M Firmansyah said PKR is a modern warship of the Frigate class built on order from the Indonesian defense ministry in cooperation with DSNS through transfer of technology. 

SSV is a modern ship built in the class of Lloyd Register by Indonesian engineers on order from the Philippines defense ministry.

"SSV is the first warship exported by Indonesia, showing foreign recognition of the Indonesian engineering capability, he said.(*)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Nigeria Minister of Science and Technology Visit : Time for Indonesia and Nigeria Moving Forward Together

_In order to explore cooperation between PT Pindad (Persero) and Nigeria, the Minister of Science and Technology of Nigeria, Dr. Obgbonnaya Onu, visit the state-owned company on 19 January 2016. The Nigerian delegation was accompanied by the Indonesia Ministry of Foreign Affairs, received by the Chief Operating Officer of PT Pindad (Persero), Bobby Sumardiat in the DirectorateMeeting Room, Pindad’s office Bandung._






Dr. Ogbonnaya Onu stated that Indonesia and Nigeria as countries that are members of the Asia-Africa Conference has the spirit to work together and, furthermore, cooperation which will be initiated is expected to produce mutual benefits, both for Pindad and Nigeria. "My presence today is more focused on the cooperation between Indonesia and Nigeria, as well as the Nigeria Ministry of Science and Technology with PT Pindad. We want to talk and collaborate with PINDAD the technology gap that exist in Nigeria, and we believe PINDAD can help us close the gap, "he said. Dr. Onu added that Nigeria wants to be a country that can assemble Pindad’s several products and also as a special hub in the African market penetration.

In response, the Chief Operating Officer of PT Pindad (Persero), Bobby Sumardiat said that the relations between Indonesia and Nigeria in history was bound and cooperative relations between the two countries will be formed. "Historically, Indonesia and Nigeria was bound and the two countries should move together, in this case is the cooperation that will be done. Associated with joint marketing which is planned to be explored, we will contact the Chief of Commercial Officer and Business Development Division of the company, to hold a more in-depth discussion about the plan," said Bobby. Nigeria is a country with the largest economy and population in Africa, and the right country to do a market penetration into Africa through West Africa.

The delegation also briefly visited the production facilities of the Division of Special Vehicles to see the process of production of special vehicles and weapons, as well as try out the performance of some PT Pindad (Persero) weapon products such as SS2-V4 HB assault rifles. That day’s visit will be followed by further discussions to finalize co-operation which is planned to start through a Memorandum of Understanding and the reciprocal visit from Indonesia to Nigeria.

_PT. Pindad (Persero) - Kunjungan Menteri Science and Technology Nigeria : Saatnya Indonesia dan Nigeria Melangkah Bersama_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

More photos on Nigerian Minister of Science and Technology Visit to PT.PINDAD









_yeah, that's right. I can use this to grind out Boko Haram rebel.._

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Strategic sealift vessel for Plippine navy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Under construction

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*indonesia to sell rain maker aircraft to thailand - (d)*
Jumat, 12 Februari 2016 02:07 WIB | 347 Views


Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia has offered Thailand the purchase of some of its rain maker type CN 212-400 aircraft after the Thai Royal Police bought an aircraft made by PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) in 2014.
Indonesia Foreign Affairs Minister, Retno Marsudi revealed this during a joint press conference with her Thai counterpart, Don Pramud-winai, in Jakarta on Thursday.
"In the aircraft or aviation industry, we have a commitment that Thailand will purchase aircraft made by PTDI," Retno noted.
The two ministers also agreed to hold a consultation meeting sometime in February or March this year.
The consultation meeting would be held to follow up on a previous meeting held on April 23 to 25, 2015, which discussed negotiations on maritime delimitation.
The two ministers also discussed trade, investment, tourism, aviation industry, and skilled labor for the food industry.
Both ministers also agreed to enhance bilateral trade, which has decreased to US$12 million in 2015 from US$15 million in 2014.
"The figure decreased last year, that is why we are committed to enhancing it," Retno said.
During the joint press statement, Minister Pramud-winai addressed the importance of the two countries taking part in student exchanges in a bid to strengthen bilateral relations. 
"I believe our future relations rely on our youth," he said.
According to the Indonesian Ministry of Foreign Affairs, Thailand is the third largest trade partner of Indonesia in ASEAN and the 11th largest investor in the region.(*)

indonesia to sell rain maker aircraft to thailand - (d) - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

The cockpit view of Indonesian made CN-235-200 for Royal Thai Police Department

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Confirmed, Vietnam buy 3 units NC212-400 MPA from PT. Dirgantara Indonesia
1 unit currently still under construction, while the other 2 already enter painting work and flight test.
_Malaysia hingga Venezuela Beli Pesawat Buatan Indonesia_


> Tepat di belakang NC212i, terlihat satu pesawat tipe C212-400 MPA yang dipesan Vietnam untuk kebutuhan komersial. Vietnam memesan C212-400 MPA itu tiga unit sekaligus. Selain satu yang ada di hanggar, dua unit lainnya sudah memasuki tahap pengecatan dan tes terbang sehingga tidak diletakkan di hanggar perakitan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

150 Milion USD foreign contract recieved by PT Dirgantara Indonesia in 2015

PT DI Raup Rp 1,5 Triliun dari Ekspor Pesawat Tahun 2015 - Tribun Jabar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zero_wing

again good job indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indos

CountStrike said:


> 150 Milion USD foreign contract recieved by PT Dirgantara Indonesia in 2015
> 
> PT DI Raup Rp 1,5 Triliun dari Ekspor Pesawat Tahun 2015 - Tribun Jabar



PT Dirgantara future seems to be really bright if N 219/N245/ and KFX/IFX program are all success. I hope they can reach their capacity during 1990's in which at that time this factory has 16.000 workers working for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indos said:


> I hope they can reach their capacity during 1990's in which at that time this factory has 16.000 workers working for them.



Hope is for the future... while the past give valuable experience and lesson to keep moving forward and constantly improve ourselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CountStrike

Indos said:


> PT Dirgantara future seems to be really bright if N 219/N245/ and KFX/IFX program are all success. I hope they can reach their capacity during 1990's in which at that time this factory has 16.000 workers working for them.


Sad story from our Aerospace Industry after hit by Financial crisis.. currently PT DI has 4.147 employers or 25% from glory era . main problem in employer management is generation gap since we dont have good planning after crisis. look, almost 35% employers is 50 years above. we need a lot of young engineer to replace old engineer and fulfilling PT DI production capacity..




PT Dirgantara Indonesia : Profil Perusahaan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

CountStrike said:


> Sad story from our Aerospace Industry after hit by Financial crisis.. currently PT DI has 4.147 employers or 25% from glory era. main problem in employer management is generation gap since we dont have good planning after crisis. look, almost 35% employers is 50 years above. we need a lot of young engineer to replace old engineer and fulfilling PT DI production capacity..



I would say that much of that weight was fat, not meat. More like bloated oversized organism

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

PT Dirgantara Indonesia Participating in Singapore Airshow (CN 235 MPA and N 219)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Sritex Joins Hands With Cambodian Govt for Uniform Factory
_Indonesian textile manufacturer Sri Rejeki Isman will soon open a garment manufacturing plant in Cambodia to supply uniforms to the country's police and armed forces. _






The company, better known as Sritex, signed a memorandum of understanding with the Cambodian Interior Ministry on Wednesday (17/02), according to a statement from Indonesia's Foreign Affair Ministry on Saturday. The deal is part of a $50 million contract for selling uniforms to Cambodia's security personnel this year.

Sritex and the Cambodian government have agreed to set up a joint venture, named Sritex Cambodia, to establish the uniform plant and manage related procurement made by the country. 

The company said earlier that it plans to have the factory up and running by the end of this year. Sritex will until then supply the country with uniforms from its Indonesian factories.

The company is expanding its export market, eyeing to enter Spain, France, Hong Kong and Peru this year. 

_Sritex Joins Hands With Cambodian Govt for Uniform Factory | Jakarta Globe_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CountStrike

*Sritex Secures Deal to Make Military Uniforms for United Arab Emirates*


*By : Muhammad Edy Sofyan* | on 3:06 PM February 09, 2016
*Category : Business, Corporate News
Jakarta.* Sri Rejeki Isman, a textile and fabric manufacturer better known as Sritex, is set to start making military uniforms for the United Arab Emirates this year amid the company's efforts to boost exports within the next five years.

Welly Salam, corporate secretary at Sritex, said the company recently signed an agreement with the Middle Eastern country in Abu Dhabi, however he declined to disclose the specific value of the deal.

"This year the company will make around 150 pieces of apparel. The amount may increase each year, but it depends on the needs of the country's military forces," he said in Jakarta recently.

The deal is part of the company's goal to see exports contribute up to $15 million by the end of the year and between $50 million and $80 million within the next five years.

Welly said the company is targeting five countries to achieve its export goal — Cambodia, France, Hong Kong, Peru and Spain.

"We've already secured a contract in Cambodia. We are still finalizing the deal with the remaining four countries," he said, adding that the contract with Cambodia is a government to government partnership.
Sritex Secures Deal to Make Military Uniforms for United Arab Emirates | Jakarta Globe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CountStrike



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

In the near future, PT Pindad will send 1 unit of Anoa 6x6 armored vehicle to be tested in the Middle East. If the result turn out satisfactory, a number of middle eastern countries plan to put order worth around USD $300 million. 





_http://economy.okezone.com/read/2016/05/10/320/1384355/pindad-fokus-kejar-ketertinggalan_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

PT LEN Industry






"We also cooperate with the Netherlands on combat management systems. We have a joint development agreement for CMS software with the Netherlands. They use our products to deploy their warships. Furthermore, we have an agreement with the UK’s Ultra Electronics. We supply our new data link to Ultra." 

http://www.theworldfolio.com/interv...pt-len-industri-persero-indonesia-n2465/2465/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

*Indonesia Promotes Military Products to Middle East Countries*
Fajar Nugraha • 11 Mei 2016 14:16 WIB
indonesia military
En World

TWITTER





PT Pindad in SOFEX 2016 (Photo: KBRI/Amman)


*Metrotvnews.com, Jakarta:* Indonesian military products get good reception at the 11th Special operations Forces Exhibition and Conference (SOFEX) held in Amman, Jordan on May 10-12.

"PT Pindad represents Indonesia in the exhibition. The participation is intended to learn the market, seek opportunities and promote Indonesian strategic industry to Middle East countries," said the Indonesian Ambassador to Jordan Teguh Wardoyo in a written statement, Wednesday (5/11/2016).

PT Pindad displays its top products such as SS2 assault rifle, G2 Elite Pistol, SPR sniper rifle and PM2 anti-terror rifle. The company also brings mock-ups of Anoa armoured personnel carrier, Komodo tactical vehicle and tank boat.






President of SOFEX Supreme Steering Committee, Pangeran Feisal bin Al Hussen, impressed with Indonesian military products when he visited Indonesia's booth at the exhibition.

"Prince Feisal especially interested with SPR2 rifle sniper," continued Ambassador Teguh.

"Besides that, Chief of the General Staff of the Armed Forces of Kazakhstan Gen. Saken Zhasuzakov and Kuwait Army Chief of Staff Lieutenant General Mohammad Khaled Al Kheder also interested with products from Pindad. They scheduled meeting with Pindad and also invited the company to Kazakshtan and Kuwait," explained Ambassador Teguh.


http://en.metrotvnews.com/world/yKX...es-military-products-to-middle-east-countries

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cossack25A1

Does Indonesian arms industry have MRAP-class vehicles in development or in production?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Cossack25A1 said:


> Does Indonesian arms industry have MRAP-class vehicles in development or in production?



Not yet. We use Bushmaster (Australia), Mamba & Casspir (South African) for MRAP. Our needs for this products are to small today, to justified the investment cost.

We are currently cooperating with FNSS to develop 30Ton medium tank. Just wait in 2017 for the prototypes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

pr1v4t33r said:


> Not yet. We use Bushmaster (Australia), Mamba & Casspir (South African) for MRAP. Our needs for this products are to small today, to justified the investment cost.
> 
> We are currently cooperating with FNSS to develop 30Ton medium tank. Just wait in 2017 for the prototype.


Check Russian Typhoon MRAP or LAZAR 2 MRAP from Serbia


----------



## pr1v4t33r

BDforever said:


> Check Russian Typhoon MRAP or LAZAR 2 MRAP from Serbia



yea, that's cool too. Does BD armed forces use any kind of MRAP?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

pr1v4t33r said:


> yea, that's cool too.


Forgot about Russian one but know about LAZAR 2. both are beasts.
The Lazar 2 armoured vehicle offers its occupants with high, all-round, add-on STANAG 4569 Level 4 ballistic protection, STANAG 4569 Level 2A and 2B anti-mine protection, STANAG 4569 Level 3A and 3B additional anti-mine protection, and STANAG 4317 fireproof. The hull is protected up to STANAG 4569 Level 2. An advanced life support system (LSS) installed in the vehicle offers protection against nuclear, biological and chemical (NBC) threats. It can protect upto 14mm armed piercing, Totally ahead of others. Additionally it has side holes for troops to put guns and fire to target while sitting in it in case ambushed 
FYI: Bangladesh has ordered it  and no, before that BD only used APC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

BDforever said:


> FYI: Bangladesh has ordered it  and no, before that BD only used APC



Nice buy... We use APC since a long time, now we sell our own APC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Philippine official praises Indonesian-made warship
_A Philippine defense official has praised the technical capabilities of Indonesian-made warships, while overseeing the delivery of an SSV Tarlac to Manila._






Representing the Philippine National Defense Department, Captain Francis Alexander R Jose was present among a group of delegates during the dispatching of an Indonesian-made warship from Surabaya to Manila. He praised the sophistication of the warship.

"During the speed acceleration of the SSV Tarlac, the vessel proved to be stable and without any shock," Jose said after testing the maximum speed when the ship entered the Makassar Strait, Indonesia, as quoted by _Antara news agency_.

When met aboard the BRP Tarlac in Philippine waters on Friday, Jose said he was proud of the newly-acquired Indonesian-made ship and expressed gratitude with regard to cooperation during the ordering process.






The ship showcased several sophisticated maneuvers during the voyage, including the "landing craft utility" ( LCU ) in which two support ships enter through the rear of the vessel.

The LCU is an advanced capability of the "Strategic Sealift Vessel" ( SSV ) BRP TARLAC ( LD-601 ship ), where smaller LCU's function as supporting units during coastal wars and can also transport weaponry.

During the showcase, the rear of the SSV TARLAC was sunk to a depth of two meters so that the two support ships could enter. The back entrance of the vessel opened and the two support ships entered. The SSV TARLAC then returned to its original position, disposing of the water that the vessel had taken aboard during the process.






Another maneuver carried out by the ship was a 16.2 knots speed acceleration.

Meanwhile, Kapal Niaga general manager Satriyo Bintoro, who oversaw the inaugural export to Manila, said that all the vessel had performed at an optimal standard during the trip.

Succeeding in an aim to display vessel functions and illustrate the sophistication of advanced features to the Philippine navy who were present during the voyage.

_http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...official-praises-indonesian-made-warship.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Wide selection of PINDAD's products from G2 Pistol, SS2 Rifle, SPR2 & SPR3 Sniper Rifle being tested by Jordanian Armed Forces 
_ Location: King Abdullah Special Operations Training Center, Amman (KASOTC) _


----------



## Indos

*CN 235 USAF (Special Operation)*








*CN 235 MPA (US Coast Guard)
*





The selling is through Airbus but since CN 235 is developed by both Casa (now Airbus Military) and PT Dirgantara Indonesia so it can still be included in this thread.


----------



## Indos

*Pindad Assault Rifles *





Senapan serbu buatan Pindad. (CNN Indonesia/Iwan Hermawan)


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian Aerospace (PT.DI) has signed contract with Pakistan Airforce to supply spare part for 4 unit CN-235 for 2 years valued at $17 million. Furthermore, PT.DI currently also trying to market CN-235 aircraft to Pakistan Navy.






Dubes RI di Islamabad berkomitmen untuk mengintensifkan pemasaran produk PT. Dirgantara Indonesia (DI) di Pakistan termasuk memfasilitasi rencana PT. DI menjajagi penjualan CN-235 kepada Angkatan Laut Pakistan. PT. DI telah meneken kontrak dengan Angkatan Udara Pakistan (Pakistan Air Force/PAF) senilai US$ 17 juta untuk penjualan suku cadang empat pesawat CN-235 selama dua tahun.

_http://www.kemlu.go.id/id/berita/berita-perwakilan/Pages/KBRI Islamabad Dorong Realisasi Kontrak PT DI dengan AU Pakistan senilai US$ 17 Juta.aspx_


----------



## CountStrike

Tuesday, 31 May 2016, 12:44 WIB
*Indonesia, Senegal explore cooperation in mining and industry*
Red: Julkifli Marbun

Republika/Edwin Dwi Putranto




illustration

REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, LONDON -- Indonesian Ambassador to Senegal Mansyur Pangeren held a meeting with Senegalese Industry and Mining Minister Aly Ngouille Ndiaye to explore cooperation in the fields of industry and mining between the two countries.

The meeting was also aimed at introducing himself as the new Indonesian ambassador to Senegal, the Indonesian embassy in Dakar noted in a statement, Tuesday.

Indonesia is one of the world's main producers of palm oil, cacao, and rubber.

*Several strategic industries, such as aircraft manufacturer PT Dirgantara Indonesia, military equipment manufacturer PT Pindad, state shipbuilding industry PT PAL, and railway company PT INKA have the capability of producing quality products for exports.*

Indonesia is open to forging cooperation with Senegal in various potential sectors, he affirmed.

Minister Ndiaye has invited Indonesian businessmen to invest in the mining field in his country.

Senegal has huge potential in mining phosphate, titanium, gold, platinum, iron ore, uranium, zircon, leucoxene, rutile, and ilmenite, among others.

The minister hoped Indonesia will help develop Senegal's economy by establishing economic cooperation and investing in the mining sector.

Indonesia is a large country having potential to establish economic cooperation with Senegal, the minister added.

*Sumber : Antara*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Vietnam interested in CN-295 aircraft: Kalla
_Indonesian Vice President Jusuf Kalla said Vietnam is interested in purchasing the CN-295 aircraft manufactured by PT Dirgantara Indonesia._

_



_

_"We have discussed Vietnam's plan to purchase the CN-295 airplane," Kalla said on Thursday. Kalla met with the Deputy Prime Minister of Vietnam, Trinh Dinh, on the sidelines of the World Economic Forum at ASEAN 2016 held in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia._

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/104982/vietnam-interested-in-cn-295-aircraft-kalla


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Delegation from Mali visiting PT. Pindad to check their armored vehicle products & production facilities
















_https://defence.pk/threads/indonesia-military-news-discussion-thread.229571/page-670#post-8359362_


----------



## CountStrike

*Pindad eyes joint venture with Middle Eastern country*
Jakarta | Fri, June 10 2016 | 10:38 am



Advanced technology – State-owned weapons producer PT Pindad’s president director Silmy Karim (center) escorts President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo during a visit to the company’s headquarters in Bandung, West Java, to see its primary weapons system technology.(Tempo/Prima Mulia)
State-owned weapons producer PT Pindad plans to form a joint venture with a Middle Eastern country to build a weapons factory.

Pindad president director Silmy Karim said on Thursday that the company would first select one of two potential Middle Eastern countries, which he declined to name, that had expressed interest in the joint venture project.

"The first contract is worth US$30 million, which will cover components up to production stage," Silmy said.

He said the cooperation would include the production of large fiber ammunition and weapons at the factory, which would be licensed by PT Pindad.

In return, the selected country would provide enhanced technology and access for PT Pindad to its facilities, Silmy said. (ebf)
http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...oint-venture-with-middle-eastern-country.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

5 Indonesian defense company (SOE) promoting their products at Amber Expo Exhibition and Convention Centre, Gdansk Polandia, 20-22 June 2016






- PT.DI promote aircraft such us N219, _aircraft services_ dan _aerostructure_. 
- PAL promote KCR 60 & LPD
- Pindad promote Anoa2 6x6 APC, Komodo 4x4, SS2 rifle G2 pistol, and various munitions
- Dahana promote _explosive_ and bomb
- Len promote naval CMS, Tactical Data Link, HF&VHF Secure Radio Communication

_http://finance.detik.com/read/2016/...sikan-senapan-hingga-kapal-perang-di-polandia_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

There's a lot of opportunity for Indonesian defense company in Amber Expo Exhibition and Convention Centre, Gdansk Polandia, 20-22 June 2016

Kunjungan dari UAE Navy mendiskusikan proyek strategic sea lift vessel 140 M dan 180 M. Disamping itu, Brasillian Navy juga tertarik dengan strategic sea lift vessel -123M.

"Kedutaan Filipina pada saat berkunjung juga menyampaikan daftar kebutuhan kementerian pertahanan Filipina di antaranya equipment komunikasi, combat management system, research vessel, fast attack craft, assault rifle, long range patrol aircraft yang akan menjadi tindak lanjut BUMN terkait," sebut keterangan tertulis PT Dahana (Persero), Kamis (23/6/2016).






Khusus untuk pesawat, produk UAV mendapatkan perhatian. PTDI juga mendapatkan penjelasan dari salah satu pengunjung, adanya kebutuhan pesawat kelas 19 penumpang di mana diharapkan Indonesia dapat memberikan alternatif produk yang lebih kompetitif dari yang beroperasi sekarang di Polandia dan Eropa secara umum.

Lockheed Martin, Inggris, juga menawarkan potensi kolaborasi upgrade mission system pesawat MPA produksi PTDI.






Menyambut undangan Kedutaan Besar Republik Indonesia untuk Polandia, sejumlah atase berbagai Negara untuk Polandia juga mengunjungi _booth_ Indonesia. Col. Juan Carlos Martin Torrijos - Spanish Defence, Military, Naval dan Air Attache, menjelaskan tentang pesawat NC212 yang secara operasional sangat fungsional bagi tentara Spanyol dan juga  merekomendasikan kepada Attache Mexico.

Pindad menjajaki peluang kerja sama dengan perusahaan penyedia alutsista dunia dari Polandia yaitu Metal Export-S. Hal ini dibicarakan oleh Direktur Pindad, Ade Bagdja dengan Direktur Metal Exports, Karina Kopec serta disaksikan oleh Asisten Deputi Bidang Industri Strategis Kementerian BUMN, Bagya Mulyanto di sela-sela acara Balt Military Expo 2016 yang diselenggarakan di Amber Expo, Gdanks, Polandia.

_http://finance.detik.com/read/2016/...pesawat-made-in-ri-curi-perhatian-di-polandia_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CountStrike



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Senegal Air Force Commander, Mr. General Birame Diop mengunjungi hanggar _fixed wing _PTDI untuk melihat progres pengerjaan pesawat CN235 yang telah dipesan oleh pemerintah Senegal. Kunjungan tersebut diterima dan dipampingi oleh Direktur Niaga dan Restrukturisasi, Budiman Saleh beserta jajarannya. Rombongan melihat proses produksi pembuatan pesawat terbang dilanjutkan dengan kunjungan ke hanggar _fixed wing_ dan _rotary wing_ untuk melihat produk PTDI, kunjungan diakhiri dengan paparan peluang kerjasama dan produk yang dibuat oleh PTDI.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

*Pindad aims for US$ 268m boost from govt*


State-owned weapons manufacturer PT Pindad is aiming for Rp 3.5 trillion (US$268 million) in multi-year contracts from the government as the firm sets its sights on sales of Rp 4 trillion this year.

The company thanked the government's commitment to increasing Pindad's sales by 30 to 40 percent every year, president director Silmy Karim said on Wednesday. Pindad booked Rp 2.8 trillion in contracts in 2015, up 79 percent from the Rp 1.56 trillion it booked in the previous year.

Pindad recorded a 36 percent increase in sales in 2015 compared to 2014, Silmy said. Furthermore, the firm also booked production increases in weapons, armored vehicles and special ammunition of 133 percent, 86 percent, and 84 percent, respectively, in 2015 compared to the previous year.

"The multi-year contracts will help Pindad to form a longer-term plan, we need to renovate some facilities as well as expand the production line," he told_thejakartapost.com_ in an interview in his office in Bandung, West Java.

Prior to 2015, the weapons producer only booked growth in contract values of a mere 2 percent every year.

"We’re aiming for Rp 5 trillion sales at the end of President Joko ‘Jokowi’ Widodo's term. Compared to the big Asian players like South Korea, China, India and Singapore we are still small, but we are moving forward," he said.

_*Pindad's current sales mostly come from domestic needs with only 10 percent of its product exported overseas such as to Laos, Thailand, the Philippines, Egypt and Nigeria. *_The company recently produced a non-military product, an excavator, which has booked 11,000 orders from the government for its extensive infrastructure projects, Silmy claimed, adding that there was no plan yet to sell the product to private companies. (rin)

*http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2016/07/15/pindad-aims-for-us-268m-boost-from-govt.html*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

*Laotian army: Pindad SS2
Philippine Police: G2 Pistol Combat
Vietnam Army: G2 Pistol Combat*

----------------

PT Pindad (Persero) telah melakukan ekspansi pasar ke beberapa negara di wilayah ASEAN. Setidaknya sudah ada tiga negara yang menjadi pelanggan Pindad, yaitu *Laos, Vietnam dan Filipina.*

Direktur Utama Pindad Silmy Karim mengungkapkan, yang terakhir, Pindad telah memasok ribuan senjata ke *Laos *pada 2015. Senjata yang diekspor mulai dari *Pistol G2 Combat* dan *Senapan Serbu SS2.*

Untuk Filipina, *kepolisian Filipina* mayoritas sudah menggunakan senjata *G2 *dalam setiap tugasnya. Sementara di *Vietnam *digunakan para pasukan militer.

http://bisnis.liputan6.com/read/2527693/negara-negara-asean-ini-gunakan-senjata-buatan-pindad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

*President Alpha Conde from Guinea Republic express interest to buy CN-235 from Indonesia*

_Presiden Republik Guinea, Alpha Conde tertarik dengan pesawat buatan PT Dirgantara Indonesia (DI), CN235. Hal itu terlihat dari kunjungannya ke PT DI, Kamis (4/8/2016)._






Presiden Alpha Conde menuturkan kekagumannya pada Indonesia. Dulu, Indonesia merupkaan negara jajahan Belanda, namun kini bisa dapat memproduksi pesawat terbang seperti negara-negara Barat. Ia pun berharap dapat mengikuti jejak Burkina Faso dan Senegal untuk membeli pesawat CN235.

“Kami harap setelah Burkina Faso dan Senegal, Guinea akan menjadi salah satu klien perusahaan ini,” jelas Alpha Conde dalam rilis yang diterima _Kompas.com_, Kamis (4/8/2016).

Presiden Guinea sangat antusias terhadap CN235. Ia menanyakan secara detail spesifikasi teknis, harga dan _delivery time_ untuk CN235-220.

Ia pun menyatakan kekagumannya terhadap negara tetangga Senegal yang membeli dan akan mendapatkan CN235 pada tahun ini.

Kunjungan Presiden Guinea ini untuk melihat proses produksi pesawat terbang dan helikopter. Presiden dan rombongan berkeliling ke hanggar produksi, dilanjutkan dengan peninjauan ke dalam pesawat CN235-220 MPA (Maritime Patrol Aircraft) yang ada di depan hanggar Delivery Center PTDI.






Dewan Komisaris PTDI dan Direktur Produksi, Arie Wibowo mengatakan, pesawat tersebut telah diproduksi dan dioperasikan di seluruh ASEAN, Guam, Venezuela, Turki, dan Uni Emirat Arab. Sedangkan di Afrika baru Burkina Faso dan Senegal yang membeli pesawat CN235-220 tersebut.

“Saat ini 2 unit pesawat militer CN235 buatan kami telah beroperasi di Burkina Faso, serta 1 unit pesawat kargo CN235 yang akan segera dikirimkan dan dioperasikan di Senegal,” ucapnya.

Arie berharap, mendapatkan kepercayaan dari negara tersebut agar membeli kembali CN235 atau NC212i dari PTDI. Selain CN235, Presiden Guinea pun tertarik untuk pengadaan helikopter Super Puma. Namun saat ini penjualan Super Puma PTDI hanya untuk pasar Indonesia.

Jadi, jika Presiden Guinea tertarik untuk membelinya, PTDI akan berkordinasi dengan Airbus Helikopter.

Arie mengungkapkan, pesawat CN235-220 memiliki beberapa keunggulan, yakni dapat lepas landas dengan jarak pendek dan kondisi landasan yang belum beraspal. Pesawat ini mampu mengangkut 49 penumpang termasuk pilot dan kopilot dan merupakan pesawat multiguna untuk berbagai macam misi.

“Seperti pesawat angkut penerjun, evakuasi medis, pesawat kargo, pesawat sipil maupun pesawat VIP dan VVIP,” ungkapnya.

Pesawat CN235-220 juga memiliki _ramp door_ yang mampu membawa mobil di dalamnya. Selain itu, memiliki sistem avionik terbaru modern dan _full glass cockpit_.

“Masih banyak keunggulan lainnya, seperti _multihop capability fuel tank_, _quick change configuration_, _retractable landing gear_, _high wing configuration_, serta harga kompetitif dengan biaya perawatan yang murah,” tutupnya.

_http://regional.kompas.com/read/201...ungi.pt.di.presiden.guinea.berniat.beli.cn235_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CountStrike

‪#‎DefenseIndustry‬ ‪#‎IndustriPertahanan‬
Delegasi Defence Services Command and Staff College (DSCSC) Sri Lanka melaksanakan kunjungan ke PT Pindad (Persero) pada 4 Agustus 2016 
-----------------------------------------------------
Delegates of Defence Services Command and Staff College (DSCSC) Sri Lanka visits Indonesia weapon industry, PT Pindad (Persero) on August 4, 2016. The Sri Lankan delegation led by Major General GVDUA Perera.

DSCSC also testing the performance of a variety of weapons in Pindad Shooting Range.

Sumber : PT Pindad (Persero)





https://www.facebook.com/7622574837...257483796698/1161136750575434/?type=3&theater

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CountStrike

PT PAL promote to sell SSV and KCR 60 in Balt Military Expo in Amber Exhibition and Convention Centre, Gdansk Polandia (Minute 07:40)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

CountStrike said:


> PT PAL to promote to sell SSV and KCR 60 in Balt Military Expo in Amber Exhibition and Convention Centre, Gdansk Polandia (Minute 07:40)



Nice, batch 2 for KCR-60 will get a lot of improvement... as we see from this document, govt has allocates more than $230 million for the 2nd bath KCR-60' procurement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Promoting PINDAD' Badak FSV to egypt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia is willing to offer Cambodia’s navy ships at a discount and would like the Kingdom to be involved in joint patrols in the region






Indonesia’s Defence Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu yesterday told the _Post_, amid his meetings with government leaders. Ryacudu, a retired general, met with Prime Minister Hun Sen and his defence counterpart, Tea Banh, as part of a regional tour, which will see him next head to Singapore.

According to Banh, who spoke to reporters following their hour-long meeting, the two discussed _a new defence cooperation agreement between the countries, which will include increased military training and potential weapons and uniform sales._

“[We] will move to sign a Memorandum of Understanding between Cambodia and Indonesia’s defence ministries in all sectors of defence,” Banh said.

According to Indonesia’s Defence Attache office, _the MoU would allow Indonesia to train soldiers from all Royal Cambodian Armed Forces branches. _

Since 2012, Indonesia has trained about 200 Cambodian troops – including from the 911 Brigade and National Counter Terrorism Special Forces – under the Army to Army Talks (ATAT) agreement. The new programs followed the end of a six-month commando training course offered to the Kingdom’s special forces.

Taking roughly 20 soldiers a year to Indonesia, the program offers courses covering sniper, anti-terrorism, military diving, climbing and sky diving tactics.

The country also sends advisers to Cambodia to train the Prime Minister’s Bodyguard Unit.

The Defence Attache office added that the planned MoU will allow Indonesia to sell weaponry it produces to Cambodia.

In an interview yesterday at the Cambodiana Hotel, _Ryacudu said he would also float the proposal of selling Cambodia warships so it could cooperate more closely with Indonesia’s naval operations_, particularly joint patrols in the northern South China Sea.

“We have our own shipyard, it is quite capable and we already produce ships which have been bought by the Philippines, so that’s something that we would like to offer to Cambodia, if they would like to buy,” Ryacudu said.

“We would like to sell to them at a special price, like a friendship price.”

Reached yesterday, Defence Ministry spokesman Chhum Socheat said though Cambodia needed new warships, its budget was limited.

He also said that he had no further information on intentions to acquire two Chinese frigates announced by Banh in February.

According to documents obtained by the _Post_, Cambodia currently has a small fleet of slightly over 20 vessels, including four Stenka class and two Turya class Soviet-built vessels and eight Chinese-built patrol boats.

According to a source with intimate of knowledge of the Cambodian military, the navy lacked the money, and trained personnel, to handle more advanced vessels.

“Their capacity is very rudimentary,” said the source, adding that at least four of the Soviet-built boats are considered unseaworthy.

Under its global maritime fulcrum policy, Indonesia is pushing to become a leader in naval security.

The country is among the most influential in the ASEAN bloc, which has been split by the divisive South China Sea dispute, particularly after a decision by the Permanent Court of Arbitration in the Hague, which dismissed most of China’s claim to the waters.

Tensions were further raised yesterday after Reuters reported that Vietnam had deployed mobile rocket launchers on disputed islands in the Spratly group.

Though it does not have a direct rival claim, Indonesia has clashed with Beijing over fishing rights near its Natuna islands. Many of its neighbours, however, have competing claims.

_http://www.phnompenhpost.com/national/indonesia-cambodia-discuss-defence-cooperation_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Sri Lankan Defense Service Command & Staff Collage (DSCSC) visited Pindad
_Delegasi Defence Services Command and Staff College (DSCSC) Sri Lanka melaksanakan kunjungan ke PT Pindad (Persero) pada 4 Agustus 2016 yang diterima oleh Kepala Divisi Pengembangan Bisnis, Hery Mochtady di Gedung Direktorat Pindad Bandung. Rombongan berjumlah 18 orang yang dipimpin oleh Ketua Delegasi, Mayjen GVDUA Perera._






Melalui kunjungan tersebut diharapkan dapat mengenal lebih jauh industri pertahanan Indonesia serta meningkatkan hubungan kerjasama Indonesia dan Srilanka khususnya kerjasama di bidang pertahanan.






Delegasi DSCSC Sri Lanka menerima penjelasan mengenai profil serta produk yang sudah dihasilkan oleh PT Pindad (Persero). Setelah itu, DSCSC Sri Lanka juga diberikan kesempatan sesi tanya jawab dan berdiskusi. Pertanyaan yang diajukan meliputi strategi Pindad untuk menjadi produsen peralatan pertahanan dan keamanan terkemuka di Asia pada tahun 2023 serta pengembangan produk di masa mendatang.






Rombongan kemudian mengunjungi Divisi Kendaraan Khusus untuk melihat fasilitas produksi dan berbagai produk yang dihasilkannya. DSCSC juga mencoba secara langsung performa berbagai senjata di Lapangan Tembak QA Divisi Senjata, yaitu senjata yang baru diluncurkan SS2 Subsonic dan senjata yang memenangkan berbagai kejuaraan lomba tembak internasional, SS2 V4.

_https://www.pindad.com/delegasi-defence-services-command-and-staff-college-sri-lanka-kunjungi-pindad_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana

what kind of ship did Indonesia possibly Offer to Cambodia?
Kcr class? or Riverine patrol?




Kcr 60


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Svantana said:


> what kind of ship did Indonesia possibly Offer to Cambodia? Kcr class? or Riverine patrol?Kcr 60?



If we take a look at their naval fleet, i think KCR-60 is quite an improvement already. KCR-40 is also quite an affordable choice.. or could be anything, all depend on their needs...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana

pr1v4t33r said:


> If we take a look at their naval fleet, i think KCR-60 is quite an improvement already. KCR-40 is also quite an affordable choice.. or could be anything, all depend on their needs...
> 
> View attachment 325180


nice... makasih om penjelasannya




Kcr-40
hope they grab saveral of this baby

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

Russia Buy X2K Antiterror Ship from PT Lundin Invest, Indonesia.





Indonesia patut berbangga karena Rusia memesan kapal X2K antiteroris buatan Jawa Timur yang diproduksi oleh PT Lundin Industry Invest. Hal tersebut disampaikan Presiden Direktur PT Lundin, John Ivar Lundin, saat ditemui di pabriknya di Banyuwangi, Jawa Timur pada Jumat (12/8).
https://indonesia.rbth.com/news/2016/08/16/rusia-pesan-kapal-antiteroris-buatan-banyuwangi_621395

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CountStrike

Indonesian airforce' CN-235 MPA, Philippine' NC-212i & Thailand' CN-235 at the back










@pr1v4t33r Welcome back Sir.. 

Source: https://defence.pk/threads/indonesia-military-news-discussion-thread.229571/page-747#ixzz4IJXyiQVk

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

The 2nd NC-212i for Philippine Air Force, ready for painting job









Flight test




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=306624123017137

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

CN-235 for Royal Thailand Police





NC-212i for Vietnamese Coast Guard

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AViet

Good job, Indonesia. Congratulation from Vietnam.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Philippines twin NC-212i are already completed and ready for some action

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Construction progress of NC-212i for Vietnamese Coast Guard, a month ago





Construction progress of CN-235 for Senegalese Air Force, few weeks ago

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBUS-CXK

pr1v4t33r said:


> Malaysia CN-235-220 - $101 m deal for 6 aircrafts in 1999 + 2 unit CN 235-220 VIP Transport_ for $34m in 2005_
> 
> In early 1999, a total of three aircraft CN235 first batch have been received and are operated at Subang Air Base. The number of aircraft then doubled with the arrival of the second batch of 3 units at the end of 1999. Later on, the government has once again agreed to purchase 2 CN235 with VIP configuration and has arrived at Subang Air Base in 2005.
> 
> View attachment 157578
> 
> 
> View attachment 157579
> 
> 
> View attachment 157580
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Flight Simulator for CN-235
> 
> Beside the purchase of 8 CN 235 aircraft, Malaysia also purchase a flight simulator for CN 235 to train their CN-235 pilots.
> 
> 
> View attachment 157842


The engine is Indonesia's own production?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Two said:


> The engine is Indonesia's own production?



Honeywell opened its office and factory in Indonesia a few decade ago. Their TPE 331 engine has been used by PT.DI for its various aircraft products.






_http://www.honeywell.com/worldwide/asia-and-australia/indonesia-en_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Head of Royal Thai Army Cavalry Center visiting PT.PINDAD

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

^^^ more photos of the above event

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia offers defense equipment to Pakistan
_Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia's Coordinating Minister for Political, Security and Legal Affairs Wiranto met with the commander of Pakistans armed forces, General Rashad Mahmood, here on Tuesday to discuss defense cooperation, including the exchange of information and defense equipment._






"We have also offered our defense equipment to them, including the Anoa armored vehicle, assault rifle and CN-235 aircraft," Wiranto said at his office.






The cooperation between Indonesia and Pakistan has been ongoing for years, marked by exchange of staff school students and commanders of the army, navy and air force, as well as staff members of the National Defense Institute (Lemhanas).






Wiranto also spoke about his experience participating in a joint exercise with Pakistani soldiers when he took part in the Army Command Staff School (Seskoad) in 1982. "Relations between the two countries armies are very close. General Rashad Mahmood has asked for maintaining and developing that relationship," he said.






Wiranto, who was a former commander of the armed forces, also explained about the Indonesian governments attention to fight terrorism as part of efforts to promote peace, friendship and solidarity in the ASEAN region.

"They (Pakistan) wish Indonesia would continue with its efforts in leading the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN), because peace in the region will bring a positive impact on other countries, including Pakistan," he said.

 _http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/106797/indonesia-offers-defense-equipment-to-pakistan_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gombaljaya

C-212i find new buyer? (or diverted order?).... 

Gen. Rashad Mahmood of Pakistani Armed Forces Chief posed in front of (undelivered yet) 2nd C-212i light lift aircraft for Philippines Air Forces. (21/09/2016)

See the stories in my comment to reply sir Rex C. Burgos in FB group of Defense of the Republic of the Phiippines.
















SSV#2 (BRP Davao Del Sur LD-602)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## CountStrike

*Philippines interested in Indonesian medical support ship*

Jakarta | Thu, September 29 2016 | 04:35 pm





Cranes lift sections of the Strategic Sealift Vessel (SSV) that are ready to be assembled at the company's shipyard at Ujung Port in Surabaya, East Java. PAL is currently working to complete the second SSV for the Philippine Navy, set to be delivered next May.(JP/Wienda Parwitasari)

After purchasing two Strategic Sealift Vessel (SSV) warships from PT PAL Indonesia, the Philippine government is considering putting in another order for a medical support vessel from Indonesia’s state-owned shipbuilder.

During the 2016 Asian Defense & Security (ADAS) exhibition in Manila, Philippine Secretary of National Defense Delfin Lorenzana held a discussion with Brig. Gen. Jan Pieter Ate from the Indonesian ADAS delegation on Indonesian defense products.

“The Secretary of National Defense and the Philippines Navy chief of staff are impressed with the medical support vessel that will be fit for humanitarian assistance and disaster relief (HADR) operations,” Jan Pieter, the Defense Ministry’s director of the defense industry and technology, told _The Jakarta Post_on Thursday.

According to Jan Pieter, the Philippine secretary of defense had shown a deep interest in the 123-meter vessel and spent a lot of time looking at the vessel’s mock-up.

It was reported that the Philippines had also put in an order for the CN235-200 and N212i aircraft from state-owned airplane maker PT Dirgantara Indonesia in 2015.

The three-day ADAS 2016 exhibition ends on Friday.

According to its official website, ADAS 2016 attracts exhibitors from around the world and works closely with the Armed Forces of the Philippines (AFP), the Office of Civil Defense (OCD) and the Philippine Coast Guard (PCG). (evi)
http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...ested-in-indonesian-medical-support-ship.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

gombaljaya said:


> C-212i find new buyer? (or diverted order?)....
> 
> Gen. Rashad Mahmood of Pakistani Armed Forces Chief posed in front of (undelivered yet) 2nd C-212i light lift aircraft for Philippines Air Forces. (21/09/2016)
> 
> See the stories in my comment to reply sir Rex C. Burgos in FB group of Defense of the Republic of the Phiippines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSV#2 (BRP Davao Del Sur LD-602)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CountStrike

*Around the world: Indonesian medical vessel wows Philippines*

The Jakarta Post
Jakarta | Fri, September 30 2016 | 09:09 am
The Philippine government is considering ordering a medical support ship from state-owned shipbuilder PT PAL Indonesia after previously procuring two ships of the Strategic Sealift Vessel (SSV) class, an Indonesian Defense Ministry official said on Thursday.

Philippine National Defense Secretary Delfin Lorenzana held talks on the defense industry with the Indonesian delegation on the sidelines of the 2016 Asian Defense & Security (ADAS) exhibition in Manila.

_*“The Secretary of National Defense and the Philippine Navy chief of staff are impressed with the medical support vessel that will be fit for humanitarian assistance and disaster relief [HADR] operations,”*_ the head of the Indonesian delegation, Brig. Gen. Jan Pieter Ate, told The Jakarta Post from Manila over the phone.

“The secretary has talked to the Navy chief of staff about the importance of having the medical vessel.”

Jan Pieter, the Defense Ministry’s director for defense technology and industry, said the vessel could carry numerous helicopters to evacuate victims of natural disasters.

“The vessel is very suitable for the Philippines, which is located in a disaster-prone region,” he said.

_*He added that Lorenzana showed deep interest in the 123-meter hospital ship and spent a long time looking at a mock-up of the vessel.*_
http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...donesian-medical-vessel-wows-philippines.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CountStrike

*ADAS 2016: PTDI provides details behind delays of Philippine Air Force's NC212i deliveries*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Manila* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
30 September 2016

State-owned aircraft manufacturer PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) has denied media reports that delays to two light utility turboprop transport aircraft on order for the Philippine Air Force (PAF) stem from manufacturer faults.

The Philippine government awarded a contract for two NC212i aircraft to PTDI in 2014 and was originally scheduled to receive the platforms in mid-2016.

"The two platforms are ready and have been completed according to manufacturing schedule," said Teguh Gratio, an area sales manager for PTDI, in a meeting with _IHS Jane's_ at the ADAS 2016 exhibition in Manila. "However, there has been a delay in the integration and certification of the aircraft's auto-pilot system."




To read the full article, Client Login
(107 of 204 words)


----------------------------------------





Ambassador of the Islamic Republic of Iran, Valiollah Mohammadi visit Indonesia Aerospace. The background is CN 235 220 for Royal Thailand Police.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Ten (10) Officers of the Philippine Air Force flew to Indonesia to attend the 6th Philippines-Indonesia Junior Officer Exchange Visit Program (PHIL-INDO JOEVP) conducted on September 26, 2016, which was hosted by the Indonesian Air Force (IDAF). 






The PAF participants in the PHIL-INDO JOEVP are: Lt Col Perfecto R Magalong Jr. PAF (GSC), Lt Col Derrick S Ablog PAF, Lt Col Peter Adrian E Eslava PAF (GSC), Lt Col Jasper P Lepsot PAF, Maj Alexander C Ilagan PAF, Maj Archibald S Magbanua PAF, Maj Manuel Paolo A Lascano PAF, Maj Renee Faye P Montenegro PAF, Cpt Reina M Caraig PAF, and Cpt Julie B Barroga PAF.






Now on its 6th year, the PHIL-INDO JOEVP is an annual bilateral activity between the Philippines and Indonesia that aims to promote military cooperation, strengthen friendly relations, and more importantly, develop the capabilities of personnel of both countries vis-à-vis their respective Air Forces.






Upon arrival, the Assistant Chief of FLO, Maj Angel A Luntungan TNI, welcomed the PAF delegates. A courtesy call and briefing then followed where they were able to discuss the following: contractual obligation of pilots, standard training for newly recruit Officers, pilot qualification and promotion system, policy on assignment and re-assignment of Officers, multi-lateral working relationship with Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN) countries, procurement system, Officer’s service obligations, C-130H aircraft simulator training policies and qualifications, and doctrine formulation and policies.






For the first two (2) days, the PAF delegates interacted with their respective counterparts from the IDAF and toured around the Tentara Nasional Indonesia (TNI) Air Force bases. During the activity, some PAF Officers got the opportunity to fly the IAF PUMA flight simulator.






They also conducted “live firings” of their munitions at Pintad Company, a weapons and ammunition firm, as well as, toured around the T Dirgantara Indonesia Company, an aircraft manufacturing firm, where they had the chance to observe their aircraft manufacturing laboratories including the two (2) nearly completed NC212i aircraft for the PAF.






They then visited the facility of the Indonesian Peace and Security Center (IPSC), Southeast Asia’s biggest peacekeeping and anti-terror training camp. Moreover, the PAF delegates paid a quick visit to two (2) significant TNI Air Force base facilities namely: the Halim Air Force Base (home of the transport aircraft), and the Atang Sendjaja Air Force Base (home of the Helicopter Wing).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CountStrike

*Indonesia eyes weapons export market in Qatar*

Liza Yosephine
The Jakarta Post
Jakarta | October 14, 2016 | 09:57 pm



Upbeat – President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo (second from left) opens the Trade Expo Indonesia (TEI) 2016 at JIExpo Kemayoran, Jakarta, on Oct.12, accompanied by Coordinating Economic Minister Darmin Nasution (second right), Trade Minister Enggartiasto Lukita (left) and Jakarta Deputy Governor Djarot Saiful Hidayat (right). (Antara/Yudhi Mahatma)
Qatar has expressed its interest in looking into the development of military equipment manufactured by three Indonesian state-owned enterprises, namely PT Pindad, PT Dirgantara Indonesia and PT PAL, a top diplomat has said. 

Indonesian Ambassador to Qatar, Muhammad Basri Sidehabi said Indonesian military products, especially light tanks and military weapons, were popular in Qatar.

He made the statement on the sidelines of a visit to Jakarta, during which he brought a group of business delegates from Qatar to attend the Trade Expo Indonesia 2016.

“This visit is also aimed at promoting Indonesia’s military equipment industry, which is well-known in the Middle East," Basri said in a statement on Friday. 

On Friday, Basri met with Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryucudu in Jakarta. The minister said he would invite Qatari Defense Minister Khalid Bin Mohammed Al Attiyah to the 2016 Indo Defense Expo scheduled to be held from Nov. 2 to Nov. 5 to further promote domestically manufactured military equipment.

Ryamizard stated that the Expo was one of the biggest of its kind in promoting army, navy and aerospace military products. Around 800 companies from 20 countries will participate in the event, which was expected to draw 20,000 visitors, he went on. 

Basri said that although Qatar was relatively small geographically, it was one of the biggest military arms markets in the Middle East. While Pakistan and Turkey currently served as arm suppliers for Qatar, the ambassador said Indonesia also could make it a potential market for its products.

Boy Darmawan, the embassy's ad-interim Charge d'Affaires in Doha, said Qatar had imported military equipment worth around US$150 billion in recent years. (ebf)
http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2016/10/14/indonesia-eyes-weapons-export-market-in-qatar.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Construction progress of NC212i for Vietnam at PT DI facility








_https://defence.pk/threads/indonesia-military-news-discussion-thread.229571/page-836#post-8827208_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia aims to be the biggest military uniform exporter
_The country is embracing the opportunity to be one of the biggest exporters of military uniforms in the world, aiming for market expansion in Africa and the US._






“We are eyeing new markets in the US and African countries. They have big markets there,” Iwan Kurniawan, vice president of PT Sri Rezeki Isman, known as Sritex, told _The Jakarta Post_ during a visit to the Sritex factory, recently.

Sritex, a garment company in Sukoharjo, Surakarta, _currently produces around 5 million military uniforms annually, of which around 1.5 million are exported to 30 countries around the globe._

Indonesia has more than 400,000 active military members.

“We have exported our products to 30 countries, including NATO. All orders are with certain specifications, for example, fire proof or bug proof. It depends on the clients,” Iwan said.

_Besides fire and bug proof specifications, Sritex is also able to produce uniforms with chemical, biological, radiation and nuclear (CBRN) specifications, as well those that are infrared proof._

“Germany and Malaysia have ordered the CBRN uniform from us,” Iwan said.

Besides military uniforms, Sritex also produces military paraphernalia, including pockets for grenades and magazines as well as protectors for the elbow, knee and face.

Defense Ministry spokesperson Brig. Gen Djundan Eko Bintoro said just like any other strategic industry in Indonesia, Sritex had given Indonesia a good name. He said being an exporter had proven that Indonesia could produce high-quality products.

_http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...be-the-biggest-military-uniform-exporter.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

BRP Davao Del Sur, 2nd Strategic Sealift Vessel for Philippine Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samudro_JOY

pr1v4t33r said:


> BRP Davao Del Sur, 2nd Strategic Sealift Vessel for Philippine Navy
> View attachment 346685


 
more pic





defence.ph

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## pr1v4t33r

2 units NC-212i ready to be delivered to the Philippine Air Force

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

More export opportunities in the pipeline (repeat order)
_ 2 units NC-212 for Thailand, 2 units CN-235 for Senegal, and 6 units NC-212 for Pilippines.




_
_http://finance.detik.com/industri/d...uatan-ri-dipakai-thailand-senegal-hingga-arab_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indo Defence 2016: PT PAL signs MoU with Boustead to build Malaysian Navy ship in Indonesia 

- PT PAL and Boustead Naval Shipyard have agreed to collaborate on a possible multirole support ship contract
- Agreement may see the Royal Malaysian Navy's first LPD-like ship being constructed in Indonesia





_The MRSS will be based on a 150 m design by PT PAL that will be modified, according to the Royal Malaysian Navy's requirements. (IHS/Patrick Allen)_

Indonesian state-owned shipbuilder PT PAL has signed a memorandum of understanding (MOU) with Boustead Naval Shipyard (BNS) to construct Malaysia's first multirole support ship (MRSS) in Indonesia.

The MOU was signed on 2 November at the Indo Defence 2016 exhibition in Jakarta, and paves the way for PT PAL to work on its first-ever project for a Royal Malaysian Navy (RMN) vessel, if the contract is awarded to BNS.

_http://www.janes.com/article/65145/...ead-to-build-malaysian-navy-ship-in-indonesia_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Philippine gov officials checking out their new NC-212i aircraft at Indonesian Aerospace facility, and looks quite happy with what they saw

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

IAe ready to deliver two NC212i transports to Philippines
_Indonesian Aerospace (IAe), also known as Dirgantara Indonesia, has completed the production of two NC212i tactical transport aircraft due for delivery to the Philippines air force in 2017._






The airframer made the disclosure following a visit to its Bandung factory by the chief of the Philippines air force.

IAe adds that it hopes to get EASA certification for Bandung-produced NC212i aircraft within the next few months.

Besides the Philippines, IAe is also building three NC212i for Vietnam.

In April 2013, Airbus Defence & Space (then Airbus Military) entered a deal with IAe to develop the type, an upgraded version of the C212 tactical transport. The two companies first announced plans for the NC212i in November 2012.

The aircraft offers new digital avionics and a new autopilot. The civilian variant will have a capacity for up to 28 passengers, compared with 25 for the C212.

The NC212i is powered by two Honeywell TPE331 turboprops.

_https://www.flightglobal.com/news/a...eliver-two-nc212i-transports-to-phili-431223/_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

CN-235 for Royal Thai Police is ready
For squadron 5 royal Thai police aviation

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

pr1v4t33r said:


> CN-235 for Royal Thai Police is ready
> For squadron 5 royal Thai police aviation


Beautiful livery beautiul aircraft

@noviarli

Welldone PT DI

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

More pics on Royal Thai Police CN-235 VIP



































More pic on PAF NC-212i

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CountStrike

*PTDI delivers CN-235 plane to Royal Thai Air Force*

Arya Dipa
The Jakarta Post

Bandung, West Java | Fri, November 25, 2016 | 02:47 pm



Ready to fly — Officers prepare a CN235-200, the product of state-owned aircraft manufacturer PT Dirgantara Indonesia, to be delivered to Thailand in front of a hangar of the company in Bandung on Friday. Thailand earlier purchased two similar aircrafts from the company. (The Jakarta Post/Arya Dipa)

State-owned aircraft manufacturer PT Dirgantara Indonesia (DI) conducted another ferry flight of its product, the CN235-200, to Thailand on Friday.

The multipurpose aircraft, which was piloted by police Col. Suthipong Pectrak and copilot Esther Gayatri Saleh, the only female test pilot from PTDI, departed from Husein Sastranegara Airport in Bandung to Hat Yai International Airport in southern Thailand.

“There were 12 passengers and the pilots, who are technicians,” Esther told reporters before taking off.

The delivery of the plane was part of a contract signed on Sept. 19, 2014 between the company and Thailand’s state-owned company, Thai Aviation Industries Co.

*(Read also: PT DI ready to deliver two aircraft ordered by Philippines next year)*

PTDI’s restructuring and commercial director Budiman Saleh said the aircraft could be configured for VVIPs, troop transport, medical evacuation, passenger transport and cargo. The contract was worth US$31 million.

“The regular types could cost US$26 million to US$28 million,” Budiman said.

PTDI has earlier delivered two CN235-200s to Thailand, which are being used by that country's Ministry of Agriculture and Cooperatives.

So far the company has produced 62 CN235 planes for the local and overseas markets, with 35 of the aircraft having been delivered to their buyers in Venezuela, Senegal, Burkina Faso, United Arab Emirate, Turkey, Malaysia, South Korea and Thailand. (jun)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...ers-cn-235-plane-to-royal-thai-air-force.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CountStrike

*Indonesia's PTDI looks to expand presence in Saudi Arabia*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
29 November 2016
Indonesia and Saudi Arabia are discussing the terms of a collaborative programme that could support military aerospace exports from Indonesia and related industrial assistance.




A CN235, seen here in Cameroonian colours. (Airbus Military/S-Flores)

An official from Indonesia's state-owned aerospace prime, PT Dirgantara (PTDI), told _IHS Jane's_ on 29 November that the collaborative project was being progressed as a government-level agreement but details are not yet finalised.

Despite this, it was confirmed that collaboration is expected to support PTDI sales of military aerospace products to Saudi Arabia as well as the Indonesian company's provision of maintenance, repair and overhaul (MRO) services for PTDI products in operation in the country. Collaboration in aerospace manufacturing was also an opportunity, the official noted.

"These discussions are a starting point for collaboration. The details are not finalised but through a government-to-government agreement we could provide assistance to Saudi Arabian industry in areas including production and maintenance. But this would only apply to PTDI products in the country."

Major PTDI platforms that the company would look to support in Saudi Arabia include the CN235 medium-range transport aircraft and its variations, which the Indonesian company produces under licence from Airbus. The Royal Saudi Air Force has operated four CN235 aircraft since the late 1980s.

Other fixed-wing products that PTDI is looking to export to the Saudi Arabia market include the Airbus NC212 light transport aircraft and the indigenous N-219 light utility transport aircraft, which is under development.

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options　**ihs.com/contact*



To read the full article, Client Login
(254 of 379 words)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Senegalese CN-235 is ready, will be ferry flighted to Senegal in three days

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Menteri Perindustrian Airlangga Hartanto menghadiri proses _ferry flight_ atau terbang kosong pesawat CN235-220M Multi Purpose Aircraft dari Bandung ke Dakkar, Senegal, di Hanggar Fixed Wings PT Dirgantara Indonesia, Jalan Pajajaran, Kota Bandung, Jawa Barat, Selasa (27/12/2016). Senegal kembali memesan satu unit setelah membeli unit pertama pada 2007. Pesawat ini bisa diubah ke konfigurasi VIP, angkut pasukan, penumpang dan evakuasi medis.


































_http://photo.sindonews.com/view/208...a-kembali-kirim-pesawat-cn235-220m-ke-senegal_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CountStrike

*Touch down #Senegal! 
from #Bandung (27 December 2016) to #Dakar (6 January 2017) our CN235-220M Multi Purpose Aircraft landed safely in Senegal at 14:15 GMT Dakar, Senegal.*

*Good Job Captain Esther and team!#Dirgantara #Indonesia #PTDI #BUMN#Indonesian #Aerospace #aircraft#plane #karyaanakbangsa #daribangsa#untukdunia*











https://www.instagram.com/p/BO8nTtOgQ3w/?taken-by=officialptdi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CountStrike

*Qatar new target of Indonesia’s weapons export*

News Desk
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Fri, January 20, 2017 | 01:39 pm



Technicians finish the assembly of an Anoa armored personnel carrier (APC) at PT Pindad state-owned weapon factory in Bandung. (JP/Arya Dipa)
*Topics*

Indonesia is targeting Qatar as a new export market for military weapon products, a diplomat said on Friday.

The Indonesian Embassy in Qatar’s minister counselor, Boy Dharmawan, said a Qatari Armed Forces delegation planned to visit Indonesia in the near future to discuss the possibility of buying military weapons produced by Indonesia.

Qatar’s intention was delivered during a meeting between Qatar Armed Forces Strategic Studies Center head Brig. Gen, Hamad Mohammed Al Marri and Indonesian Ambassador Muhammad Basri Sidehabi in Doha.

“Qatar is diversifying its military arsenal supplies and there is a chance for Indonesia to compete with other developing countries [to win the market],” Boy said, adding that until now, Qatar not only imported weapons from Western countries but also from developing countries such as Pakistan and Turkey.

Qatar has imported textile for military uniforms from Indonesia.

Boy said Hamad had learned that Indonesia’s military weaponry products from state-owned land systems and weapon maker PT Pindad, aircraft manufacturer PT Dirgantara Indonesia and shipbuilder PT PAL Indonesia had been exported to ASEAN as well as to African regions.

He said the Qatar delegation would learn about Indonesia’s strategic primary weaponry system and the weaponry industry during its visit.
http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2017/01/20/qatar-new-target-of-indonesias-weapons-export.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Navy turns to locally made missile boats

.........

The company has, in the past, built three LPDs for the Navy. It also won a tender to construct a strategic sealift vessel (SSV) for the Philippines’ Navy and, recently, secured an order from Malaysia’s Navy to construct a Multirole Support Ship (MRSS).

_“The contract with Malaysia’s Navy will be inked next August. There is a possibility that they will order more than one MRSS. The platform for MRSSs is similar to the one for the Indonesian Navy’s LPD and the Philippines’ SSV. However, the MRSS will be bigger, 163 meter-long, and fully-armed.”_

The orders from foreign navies, he stressed, proved that PT PAL possessed shipbuilding technology on par with that of other countries’ shipbuilders.

_http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2017/02/04/navy-turns-locally-made-missile-boats.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CountStrike

*State ship builder PT PAL sends second warship ordered by Philippines*
*









*

News Desk
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Tue, May 2, 2017 | 12:26 pm 

State –owned ship builder PAL Indonesia sent on Tuesday a second warship from Surabaya to Manila that had been ordered by the Philippine government. The first ship was sent in May last year.

PAL Indonesia spokesman Bayu Witjaksono said the ship was initially to depart in mid-April.

Bayu, however, said the delivery of the warship was ahead of its deadline in June.

The ship is equipped with a sophisticated weaponry system and helipads for three helicopters and a hangar. It is also equipped with landing craft utility and can transport various war equipment, such as military trucks and amphibious assault vehicles.

(Read also: _*Philippine official praises Indonesian-made warship)*_

The second ship ordered by the Philippine government can also function as a hospital, Bayu added as reported by _kompas.com._

The warship is named Davao Del Sur, the home province of Philippine President Rodrigo Duterte, while the first ship -- Strategic Sealift Vessel (SSV) Davao Del Sur-602 – was named Tarlac, the home province of former Philippine president Benigno Simeon Aquino. (bbn)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Philippines plans to order 2 more SSV for troops HQ and hospital ship from PT.PAL Indonesia

Liputan6.com, Jakarta Indonesia melalui BUMN, yaitu PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) telah mengirim kapal perang jenis Strategic Sealift Vessel (SSV) kedua ke angkatan militer Filipina. Kapal itu dinamakan BRP Davao Del Sur LD 602.






Deputi Bidang Usaha Pertambangan,‎ Industri Strategis dan Media Kementerian BUMN Fajar Harry Sampurno mengungkapkan, pesanan kapal dari Filipina tidak berhenti di situ. Harry mengaku Indonesia masih memproses pembuatan kapal pesanan Filipina ke 3 dan ke 4 dengan tipe yang berbeda.

_"Sudah ada pembicaraan dengan Filipina, rencana ada SSV 3 dan SSV 4,"_ tegas Harry saat berbincang dengan wartawan di kantornya, Selasa (9/5/2017).

‎Dijelaskannya, meski dua kapal yang dipesan itu memiliki tipe yang sama, namun Militer Filipina menginginkan memiliki fungsi khusus. _Satu sebagai kapal yang berfungsi sebagai rumah sakit, dan satu sebagai markas pasukan._

Dalam kapal rumah sakit ini, nantinya dijadikan cover kesehatan bagi para pasukannya yang tengah melakukan operasi di daerah-daerah pertempuran.‎ Di dalamnya akan ada laboratorium hingga ruang perawatan.

Sementara untuk kapal markas pasukan, nantinya akan digunakan militer Filipina dalam memberantas perompak-perompak di perairannya.

"‎Nanti juga dilengkapi dengan senjata. ‎Filipina ini negara kepulauan seperti Indonesia, sehingga pemberontak-pemberontak akan dimasukkan ke kapal, sehingga tidak perlu turun ke darat. Nah SSV ini cocok," papar Harry. (Yas)
*
 http://bisnis.liputan6.com/read/2945972/pt-pal-akan-buat-kapal-angkut-untuk-militer-filipina*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Will Philippines Get More Indonesia-Built Warships?
_Indonesian official says more vessels may be on the way._






_The Philippines may soon get more Indonesia-built warships after the successful delivery of two vessels over the past two years, an Indonesian official said earlier this week._

As I have detailed before, in 2014, Indonesia’s state-owned shipbuilder, PT PAL, won a $92 million contract to deliver two Strategic Sealift Vessels (SSVs) to the Philippines. The inaugural export of locally-built warships was seen as a major boost to Indonesia’s efforts to build up its domestic shipbuilding industry (See: “Indonesia to Export First Ever Warship in Boost for Shipbuilding Industry”). It was also a much-needed addition to the Philippines’ military, which remains one of the weakest in the region.

The first SSV, called the BRP _Tarlac_, was sent through last May, and the second one, the BRP _Davao Del Sur_, was delivered earlier this month (See: “Philippines Receives Second Indonesia-Built Warship”). This is despite the fact that the deal was rocked by a corruption scandal which surfaced in April in a blow to the reputation of Indonesia’s shipbuilding industry.

On May 9, Indonesian media outlets cited Fajar Harry Sampurno, the deputy for mining business, strategic industries, and media in the country’s ministry of state-owned enterprises, as saying that the ship orders coming from the Philippines do not stop there. Speaking to reporters following the successful delivery of the _Davao del Sur_, Sampurno said that there had been talks with the Philippines for the country to receive a third and fourth SSV.

Sampurno offered few additional details about specifics, including the timeline for delivery and what they would be used for. But he did mention that these orders may have different specifications than the first and second ones.

According to previous specifications that were released by PT PAL, the SSVs delivered to the Philippines measure 123 meters long with a beam of 21.8 meters and a draught of six meters. In addition, the vessels have a full load displacement of about 11,583 tons, a maximum range of 9,360 nautical miles, an endurance of 30 days and a top speed of 16 knots.

Thus far, Philippine officials have said that the SSVs will be useful for various areas, from serving as a floating command-and-control ship during humanitarian assistance and disaster relief to taking part in operations against militancy and piracy in the Philippines which are already ongoing.

_http://thediplomat.com/2017/05/will-philippines-get-more-indonesia-built-warships/_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Han Patriot

Indos said:


> *Pindad Assault Rifles *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senapan serbu buatan Pindad. (CNN Indonesia/Iwan Hermawan)


I think Indonesia makes good rifles. You should export to India and let them replace their INSAS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyhigh88

pr1v4t33r said:


> Will Philippines Get More Indonesia-Built Warships?
> _Indonesian official says more vessels may be on the way._
> 
> View attachment 397120
> 
> 
> _The Philippines may soon get more Indonesia-built warships after the successful delivery of two vessels over the past two years, an Indonesian official said earlier this week._
> 
> As I have detailed before, in 2014, Indonesia’s state-owned shipbuilder, PT PAL, won a $92 million contract to deliver two Strategic Sealift Vessels (SSVs) to the Philippines. The inaugural export of locally-built warships was seen as a major boost to Indonesia’s efforts to build up its domestic shipbuilding industry (See: “Indonesia to Export First Ever Warship in Boost for Shipbuilding Industry”). It was also a much-needed addition to the Philippines’ military, which remains one of the weakest in the region.
> 
> The first SSV, called the BRP _Tarlac_, was sent through last May, and the second one, the BRP _Davao Del Sur_, was delivered earlier this month (See: “Philippines Receives Second Indonesia-Built Warship”). This is despite the fact that the deal was rocked by a corruption scandal which surfaced in April in a blow to the reputation of Indonesia’s shipbuilding industry.
> 
> On May 9, Indonesian media outlets cited Fajar Harry Sampurno, the deputy for mining business, strategic industries, and media in the country’s ministry of state-owned enterprises, as saying that the ship orders coming from the Philippines do not stop there. Speaking to reporters following the successful delivery of the _Davao del Sur_, Sampurno said that there had been talks with the Philippines for the country to receive a third and fourth SSV.
> 
> Sampurno offered few additional details about specifics, including the timeline for delivery and what they would be used for. But he did mention that these orders may have different specifications than the first and second ones.
> 
> According to previous specifications that were released by PT PAL, the SSVs delivered to the Philippines measure 123 meters long with a beam of 21.8 meters and a draught of six meters. In addition, the vessels have a full load displacement of about 11,583 tons, a maximum range of 9,360 nautical miles, an endurance of 30 days and a top speed of 16 knots.
> 
> Thus far, Philippine officials have said that the SSVs will be useful for various areas, from serving as a floating command-and-control ship during humanitarian assistance and disaster relief to taking part in operations against militancy and piracy in the Philippines which are already ongoing.
> 
> _http://thediplomat.com/2017/05/will-philippines-get-more-indonesia-built-warships/_



Mudah2an segera ada konfimasi dri pihak pembeli... 

Lebih bagus lagi kalau dari kita bisa kasih pinjaman ke PH jadi langsung G to G dan ambil dari pt pal gak perlu tender2an lagi..

Sinergi antar BUMN (ie, Bank BUMN / Lembaga Pembiayaan Ekspor Indonesia + PTPAL / PTDI etc) akan sangat efektif untuk export produk dalam negri


----------



## pr1v4t33r

skyhigh88 said:


> Mudah2an segera ada konfimasi dri pihak pembeli... Lebih bagus lagi kalau dari kita bisa kasih pinjaman ke PH jadi langsung G to G dan ambil dari pt pal gak perlu tender2an lagi..



If i remember correctly, the original plan for Philippines navy was to acquire 6 units SSV. Thus more project would come underway in the future. That plan also include bigger size vessels. If PT.PAL can complete malaysian MRSS project successfuly, that could also become template for future projects.

Plus, PH won't use tender process for similar project. CMIIW.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

PTDI Indonesia has been awarded a contract from The Nepalese Armed Forces for 1 unit CN 235-220M multi purpose aircraft. The contract was signed at the Nepalese Army HQ at Bhadkali, Kathmandu, Nepal on 16 June 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

^^^

Indonesia’s PT Dirgantara secures CN-235 export to Nepal

Indonesian aerospace manufacturer PT Dirgantara (PTDI) has said it has secured a contract to supply a CN235-220M multipurpose aircraft to Nepal.

In posts on its official Twitter account, PTDI said the contract was signed on 18 June and that the operator of the aircraft will be the Nepalese Army (NA).

It added that the CN235-220 will be used for VIP transport, troop and cargo transport, medical evacuations, and other applications. The aircraft is expected to be delivered to Nepal within 18 months.

The sale to Nepal comes a few months after PTDI delivered a CN235-220M aircraft to the Senegalese Air Force, which was ordered in 2014.

_http://www.janes.com/article/71562/indonesia-s-pt-dirgantara-secures-cn-235-export-to-nepal_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

The Philippine Air Force will be receiving two NC212i short takeoff and landing (STOL) light lift/transport aircraft ordered from Indonesia state-owned PT Dirgantara Indonesia-Indonesian Aerospace before the end of September 2017. 






The pilots and aircrews from the 220th Airlift Wing of the Philippine Air Force has just completed their NC212i Pilot In Command & Aircraft Type Ratings on 07 August 2017 at the Husein Sastranegara International Airport (BDO/WICC) in Bandung, West Java, Indonesia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

United Arab Emirates Buys 100 Million Pindad Small Caliber Ammunition

BANDUNG - United Arab Emirates buys 100 million small caliber ammunition to PT Pindad (Persero). Currently Pindad plans to increase the capacity of ammunition production to meet export needs.

Secretary General of the Ministry of Defense (Kemhan) Rear Admiral TNI Widodo admitted, some countries have entrusted the purchase of defense equipment to Indonesia. Like the United Arab Emirates who order 100 million small caliber ammunition.

Then, he said, countries in the Middle East are planning to buy tanks. "Currently Pindad has not been able to meet these needs, because they have to buy some more machines to achieve the expected production. This is a future challenge, "Widodo said in Bandung, Tuesday (8/15/2017).

Widodo hopes Pindad is capable of producing self-sufficient medium tanks and sold in bulk in 2019. Including Pindad's plan to produce amphibious tanks and refinement of special underwater weapons.

"Pindad has long-run underwater weapon production for frogman troops, but it still needs refinement to be comfortable to wear," he said.

Meanwhile, President Director of PT Pindad (Persero) Abraham Mose said, currently it continues to strengthen production capabilities by adding machines.

The concept is done through state equity participation (PMN) and partnership strategy. This year, he said, PMN investment through the concept of Great Caliber Munisi (MKB) disbursed Rp135 billion and the concept of Little Caliber Munition (MKK) Rp130 billion.

"The partnership strategy is carried out through BOT (build operate transfer) and JO (joint operation) system to ensure that domestic and export needs are met. For example, for the supply of 290 million rounds of ammunition per year, it is only sufficient for the needs of the TNI. So it is necessary this partnership strategy, "he said.

As for some products, Pindad has stated its readiness. For example amphibious tanks and the completion of the prototype tank boat.

_ https://nasional.sindonews.com/read...ong-100-juta-amunisi-buatan-pindad-1502794713_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Nepalese Army to get 12 more aircraft 

The Nepal Army, which is running short of aircraft, will soon have additional 12 choppers and fixed wing planes, taking the fleet size to 24.

Eight of them will be bought from different companies while four will be gifted by the United States._ The NA has already signed a deal with PT Dirgantara Indonesia to buy a 49-seater CN235-220 plane._ It also has started the process to procure six--two each Heavy Transport, Medium Transport and Light Transport helicopters--worth Rs8 billion.

Under the category of Heavy Transport helicopters, it will buy two MI-17 under a government-to-government deal with Russia. The MI-17, which is considered feasible in a terrain like Nepal’s, is manufactured only in Russia and is used heavily across the world by the defence forces. Other four--two Medium Transport and two Light Transport--helicopters will, however, be procured through open bids.

The aircraft, according to the Army, will be used for search, rescue and distribution of relief during the disasters. “The Army lacks enough equipment including aircraft for disasters,” Defence Minister Bhimsen Das Pradhan told a press meet on Friday.

Chief of Army Staff General Rajendra Chhetri said pre-positioning of aircraft in different locations of the country will be done once the Army acquires the new ones. During his visit to the United States in April last year, the US government had pledged to provide the NA with four Sky Trucks within two years. Manufacturing of the aircraft has already begun, according to the Army.

The only functioning Sky Truck of the Army crashed at Kolti Airport in Bajura on May 30. The other being repaired by a Poland-based company is expected to come into operation soon.

_http://kathmandupost.ekantipur.com/news/2017-08-19/army-to-get-12-more-aircraft.html_


----------



## AViet

Congratulation to Indonesia from Vietnam. You are making progress each day.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Senegal wants to buy six warships from PT PAL Indonesia

The government of Senegal expressed interest in buying six warships and four commercial ships from PT PAL Indonesia, first secretary of Indonesian embassy in Dakar Dimas Prihadi said on Wednesday.






_Chairman of Conseil dAdministration du Conseil Senegalais des Chargeurs (COSEC), Babacar Ndiaye, has sent a message to PT PAL Indonesia about the interest of his government in the ships produced by the Indonesian state-owned shipbuilding company. _

Babacar Ndiaye , who visited PT PAL recently sent the message via Indonesian Ambassador to Senegal Mansyur Pangeran who met with PT PAL President Director Budiman Saleh in Surabaya, Dimas said.

Budiman Saleh said Africa is a potential market for the products of the countrys largest shipbuilding company.

Ships produced by PT PAL is highly competitive in technology and price and its products could be customized to suit the buyers, he said.

In addition, Indonesia has good reputation in Africa after the success in the sales of the CN-235 aircraft of state-owned aircraft maker PT Dirgantara to Senegal. From Senegal PT PAL could make market penetration to other co9untries in Africa.

Ambassador Mansyur said so far Senegal has purchased ships from France and "this is an opportunity for Indonesia to promote PT PAL products in Africa with technology and price highly competitive."

The after sales service provided by Indonesia for its CN-235 aircraft is appreciated in Senegal, strengthened the interest of that country in other strategic products from Indonesia, the ambassador said.

Mansyur said he hopes PT PAL would follow up the message by visiting Senegal to meet the Senegalese officials.

Financing for any deal made could be studied through a third party AD Trade Belgium in cooperation with Eximbank Indonesia.

Budiman Saleh appreciated the visit by the ambassador and his role in promoting the products of PT. PAL in Senegal and other countries in Africa.

He said PT. PAL is cooperating with a Turkish counterpart in producing floating power plant and with South Korea to produce submarines.

He said PT PAL also offers to produce offshore platforms for oil explorations in border area of Mauritania.

_http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/112531/senegal-wants-to-buy-10-units-of-ship-from-pt-pal-indonesia_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

NC-212i for Vietnam Coast Guard on final phase at Indonesian Aerospace facility, Bandung.





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Laos keen to buy another type of weapons from PT Pindad

The Laotian Defense Ministry has expressed keen interest in buying another type of products of Indonesian state-owned weapons manufacturer PT Pindad, the company's vice president for export Ridi Djajakusuma said.

"We have again introduced and promoted PT Pindad products to the Laotian Defense Ministry. They have keen interest in buying another weapons from Pindad, including short rifles and ammunition," Djajakusuma, said recently. 

PT Pindad is one of the Indonesian companies taking part in the Trade and Tourism Fair 2017 held by the Indonesian Embassy in Vientiane to mark the 60th anniversary of Indonesia-Laos bilateral relations.

Djajakusuma said both countries have close military cooperation.

In 2014, the Laotian Defense Ministry bought weapons from PT Pindad, including 60 G2 combat pistols, 35 SS1 V2 assault rifles, 35 SS1 V4 assault rifles, and ammunition.

"At our meeting with the Laotian Defense Ministry on Sept 21, they have expressed interest in buying G2 elite pistols, SPR 2 sniper rifles and ammunition from Pindad," he said.

The Laotian prime minister is expected to visit PT Pindad when he visits Indonesia in October this year.

Currently, 27 Laotian soldiers are taking part in training in Indonesia as part of preparations for the ASEAN Armies Rifle Meet (AARM) 2017 to be held in Singapore. 

_http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/112760/laos-keen-to-buy-another-type-of-weapons-from-pt-pindad_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Vietnamese NC-212i

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia in pursuit of exports in emerging markets

_Indonesia is pursuing new defence export opportunities in Senegal and Laos as part of its expanding efforts to penetrate emerging international defence markets._






Indonesia’s state-run Antara news agency reported on 10 January that Senegal is looking to procure an additional CN-235 transport aircraft as well as unspecified naval vessels while other local reports said Laos had expressed interest in acquiring firearms and ammunition.

The Senegalese Air Force has already procured three CN235 Series 200 aircraft with the last of these platforms delivered in December 2017.

Citing an official from the Indonesian Embassy in Dakar, Senegal, the Antara news agency said the West African country now wanted to procure a fourth aircraft as well as ships for military applications from Indonesian shipbuilder PT PAL.

_http://www.janes.com/article/76975/indonesia-in-pursuit-of-exports-in-emerging-markets_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Pindad has completed the construction & ready to deliver 29 units Anoa2 panzer for MINUSCA peacekeeping mission. In total there're 80 units Anoa2 panzer utilized in UN mission.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Turkish Aerospace Industries plans to market PT.DI' N219 and collaborate to develop N245 (improved civilian version of CN-235)

President & CEO Turkish Aerospace Industries, Inc. (TAI), Temel Kotil, PhD, dalam kunjungan kerja ke PTDI melakukan pembahasan Perjanjian Kerangka Kerja (Framework Agreement) untuk menjabarkan kerjasama strategis dalam program kolaborasi kedirgantaraan antara Dirgantara Indonesia dengan TAI.

_https://finance.detik.com/industri/...sawat-n219-dan-kembangkan-n245-buatan-bandung_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

CN235-220 Multi Purpose Aircraft for Nepalese Army currently under construction in PT.DI production facilities (9/1/2018)

The purchase contract was signed on June 16th, 2017 by Major General Purna B Silwal as the Master General of Ordnance of the Nepalese Army and PT.DI President Director Budi Santoso at the Nepalese Army Headquarter.

The CN235-220 multi purpose aircraft ordered by the Nepalese Army is designed for paratroop transport, medical evacuation, passenger transport, VVIP transport and cargo transport that can be adjusted. The aircraft has a front door used as the entrance or exit for VIPs or VVIPs, while the ramp door is wide enough for a paratroop operation and cargo loading.

The aircraft is expected to be delivered to Nepal within 18 months.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Singapore Airshow 2018: Nepal begins negotiations for 2nd CN-235 with PT Dirgantara

The Nepalese government has begun negotiations with Indonesian state-owned aircraft manufacturer PT Dirgantara (PTDI) for another CN-235-220M multipurpose platform, an official from the company confirmed with _Jane’s_ at the 2018 iteration of the Singapore Airshow.






The aircraft is being acquired for the Nepalese Army (NA) Air Wing, and like the first airframe ordered in 2017, will probably be deployed primarily for troop and cargo transport, humanitarian supply missions, and medical evacuations, said Ade Yuyu Wahyuna, PTDI’s vice-president of sales.

PTDI secured a contract to supply the first CN-235-220M with Nepal in June 2017. The aircraft type, which is being produced under a long-standing licensing arrangement with Airbus, is currently under construction at the company’s facilities in Bandung.

_http://www.janes.com/article/77674/...tiations-for-second-cn-235-with-pt-dirgantara_

Singapore Airshow 2018: Thailand enters ‘pre-contract’ negotiations for 3 MPA

*Key Points*

Thailand and Indonesia are in advanced negotiations over the acquisition of three maritime patrol aircraft
Platforms will improve Thailand’s maritime surveillance capabilities in the Andaman Sea and the Gulf of Thailand






The Royal Thai Navy (RTN) and Indonesian state-owned aircraft manufacturer PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) are now in ‘pre-contract’ negotiations over the procurement of three CN-235-220 aircraft in the maritime patrol configuration.

Speaking to _Jane’s_ at the 2018 iteration of the Singapore Airshow, PTDI’s Vice President of Sales, Ade Yuyu Wahyuna, said negotiations in this stage begun in late-January 2018, and a formal contract can be expected to materialise before the end of the year.

_http://www.janes.com/article/77673/...nters-pre-contract-negotiations-for-three-mpa_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Singapore Airshow 2018: PTDI continues expanding its portfolio

PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) will deliver three NC-212i light transport aircraft – one to Vietnam and two to the Philippines – by midyear, _Shephard_ learned at Singapore Airshow 2018.






Arie Wibowo, director of production at PTDI, said that certification for the NC-212i’s Genesys Aerosystems S-Tec 5000 digital autopilot system, a process being led by Airbus Defence & Space, should occur by ‘this summer’. Once achieved, this will allow three aircraft to be delivered to the Vietnam People’s Air Force and Philippine Air Force (PAF) respectively.

The Vietnamese aircraft is currently being used for the certification process. The aircraft were completed at PTDI’s Bandung facility some time ago, but have been awaiting their certificate. Delivery of the PAF aircraft has been delayed well after the original anticipated handover date of late 2015.

PTDI is currently building a CN-235-220M transport aircraft for the Nepalese Army Air Wing. The Indonesian company expects a contract for a second aircraft to materialise this year too.

_https://www.shephardmedia.com/news/mil-log/singapore-airshow-2018-ptdi-continues-expanding-it/_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

NC-212i for Vietnam Air Force





2 NC-212i for Philippines Air Force

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AViet

Good job. Congratulation. Hope your defense equipment will conquer Western markets as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

AViet said:


> Good job. Congratulation. Hope your defense equipment will conquer Western markets as well.



Thanks, we're currently targeting ASEAN, south asian and african market.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia looks to win exports in Bangladesh

Indonesia and Bangladesh are looking to expand collaboration to facilitate defence trade and industrial engagement, the Ministry of Defence (MoD) in Jakarta said on 20 February. Following meetings between defence officials from the two countries in Jakarta, the MoD said in a press release that “Bangladesh is interested in buying military products from Indonesia's defence industry”.






_To facilitate potential purchases, the MoD said Bangladeshi officials are planning to visit Indonesian companies including land systems specialist PT Pindad, shipbuilder PT PAL, and aerospace company PT Dirgantara (PTDI) to “see Indonesia’s industrial capabilities directly”._

The two sides are expected to expand talks on defence trade opportunities at a later date as well as increase engagement in military training and education programmes as well as military exercises.

_http://www.janes.com/article/78049/indonesia-looks-to-win-exports-in-bangladesh_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

pr1v4t33r said:


> Indonesia looks to win exports in Bangladesh
> 
> Indonesia and Bangladesh are looking to expand collaboration to facilitate defence trade and industrial engagement, the Ministry of Defence (MoD) in Jakarta said on 20 February. Following meetings between defence officials from the two countries in Jakarta, the MoD said in a press release that “Bangladesh is interested in buying military products from Indonesia's defence industry”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _To facilitate potential purchases, the MoD said Bangladeshi officials are planning to visit Indonesian companies including land systems specialist PT Pindad, shipbuilder PT PAL, and aerospace company PT Dirgantara (PTDI) to “see Indonesia’s industrial capabilities directly”._
> 
> The two sides are expected to expand talks on defence trade opportunities at a later date as well as increase engagement in military training and education programmes as well as military exercises.
> 
> _http://www.janes.com/article/78049/indonesia-looks-to-win-exports-in-bangladesh_


Hope we can increase our cooperation to brotherhood level...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r




----------



## GraveDigger388

pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 456296


OH MY....

Is that RCWS?!


----------



## CountStrike

MONDAY, 12 MARCH, 2018 | 18:48 WIB
Russian Military Buys Ships from Banyuwangi
Zoom Out Zoom In Normal
*TEMPO.CO*, *Banyuwangi *- The ship-making industry of Banyuwangi regency has bagged another opportunity to export its ships. One of the regency's producers of high-tech ships, Lundin Industry, is exporting its carbo-tech rigid inflatable boat (RIB) to Russia.

The ship was tested on the waters off Bali Strait today, March 12. Banyuwangi Regent Abdullah Azwar Anas and Lundin Industry director John Lundin took part in the sea trail.

Lundin said the ship's hull measured 38 feet, making it the fastest ship in Indonesia, and possibly even Asia.

"The speed reaches up to 85 knots (160 kmH). It is designed to withstand forces above G7," Lundin said. 

*Read also: Banyuwangi Sets 77 Tourism Agendas Throughout 2018 *

According to Lundin, Russia ordered seven units of the ships, and five have been sent.

"Today we tested the sixth ship," he said, adding that the sixth and seventh ships have a maximum speed of 85 knots while the other five have a maximum speed between 50 and 60 knots.

Two other carbo-tech ship models produced by Lundin, he said, have also been used by the military in Sweden and Russia.

*"We receive many orders for the military, such as from Bangladesh, Hong Kong, Malaysia, Brunei, Singapore," he said. *



*DAVID PRIYASIDARTA*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Senegal, Cote d’Ivoire line up Indonesian aircraft

Senegal and Côte d’Ivoire have signed a framework agreement covering the sale of an unspecified number of CN235 and NC212 aircraft, PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) confirmed on 15 April, when it posted an Indonesian media report about the deal on its website.

The report said the agreement was signed by PTDI president Elfien Goentoro and Gaby Peretz, the head of a Belgian company called Air Defence Trading that is acting on behalf of the African countries. It added that the contracts are expected to be finalised in July or August.

The agreement reportedly covers the delivery of aircraft worth USD75 million: a single CN235-220 maritime patrol aircraft (MPA) and two NC212-220 maritime surveillance aircraft for Senegal; and a single CN235-220 transport for Côte d’Ivoire.

_http://www.janes.com/article/79296/senegal-cote-d-ivoire-line-up-indonesian-aircraft_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Malaysia has signed a contract to convert 3 of its 7 Indonesian Aerospace CN-235 transporters into maritime patrol aircraft.






Indonesian Aerospace the manufacturer of RMAF CN-235s was awarded a three year MRO contract by the government.

What’s interesting is that the MRO contract provided for the conversion of three out of the six CN-235 transporters in service into MPAs. The seventh CN-235 is configured for VIP transport. The eight aircraft was written off after it ditched near Kuala Selangor in Dec. 2016.

However the conversion program will depend on the availibility of funds. Indonesian Aerospace says that it will fit the Thales AMASCOS system on the CN-235s. No word however whether this will be brand new ones or the ones fitted on the King Airs.

_http://www.malaysiandefence.com/mpa-and-upgrades/_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Brunei agrees to Pindad weapons, APC purchase: Jokowi

President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo has said that Brunei Darussalam agreed to purchasing Anoa armored personnel carrier (APC) and other military equipment from state-owned weapons manufacturer PT Pindad.






The agreement was made on Thursday during a meeting between Jokowi and visiting Brunei Sultan Hassanal Bolkiah at Bogor Palace in West Java.

After their meeting, the two leaders headed to the Indonesian Military's (TNI) headquarters in Cilangkap, East Jakarta.

Jokowi said that he also offered the Brunei Sultan aircraft from state-owned aircraft maker PT DI. “But the deal that has been reached is that Brunei will buy weapons and Anoa from Pindad,” the President said on Thursday as reportd by _kontan.co.id_

He did not provide details on the weapons deal and how many Anoa vehicles the neighboring country would purchase.

While at TNI headquarters, Jokowi and Bolkiah attended a weapons demonstration and visited an exhibition of the primary weapons defense system.

During their meeting, the leaders discussed a variety of issues, including better protection for migrant workers. According to government data, 80,000 Indonesian migrant workers are in Brunei, which has 400,000 total citizens.

Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi announced on Thursday that the two leaders’ agreement would be drafted into a memorandum of understanding that would include regulations to ensure robust protection for the placement of Indonesian migrant workers in Brunei.

_http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...es-to-pindad-weapons-apc-purchase-jokowi.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Vietnam has Officially Received Two NC-212i Aircraft











_http://baodatviet.vn/quoc-phong/quo...inh-thuc-tiep-nhan-2-may-bay-nc-212i-3358630/_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

More pictures of VN' NC212i

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia Eximbank to provide credit facility to PTDI
_The Indonesian Export Financing Agency, or Indonesia Eximbank, is set to provide a US$25.5 million export credit facility to state-owned aircraft maker PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI)._






Indonesia Eximbank managing director Dwi Wahyudi said on Thursday that _PTDI would use the credit facility to export CN-235 turboprop aircraft to Nepal and Senegal_. The loan is for one year.

Other than PTDI, state-owned train manufacturer PT Industri Kereta Api (INKA) has also received a credit facility to support the export of its trains to Bangladesh. 

PTDI finance director Uray Azhari said that both Nepal and Senegal had ordered the CN-235 for military use. The planes would be customized based on specification requests.

He added that Nepal, a landlocked state in the Himalayas, had asked PTDI to manufacture an airplane able to land on short runways.

Meanwhile, Senegal, a former French colony in West Africa, needed aircraft to reinforce its Maritime Patrol Aircraft (MPA) fleet. As the country has a 531-kilometer coastline and 4,192 square km of territorial seas, maintaining maritime security was important, he said.

"Both countries have also requested that their planes have a vehicle-carrying ability and facilities for VIP passengers. We have to deliver the planes in April 2019," said Uray. 

_http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...mbank-to-provide-credit-facility-to-ptdi.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

The 2 units NC-212i light lift aircraft for the Philippine Air Force take off today to Clark Airbase from Indonesia. The PAF is expected to commission the aircraft with the 220th Airlift Wing in a matter of days.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1005004007369129984














Plus, all the 3 units NC212i for Vietnamese AF has already been delivered. 2 units was delivered on 15 mei 2018 and the last unit was delivered on 6 june 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AViet

Good job, Indonesia. Congratulation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

AViet said:


> Good job, Indonesia. Congratulation.


Thanks, more inter ASEAN trade is always welcome.


----------



## NEKONEKO

pr1v4t33r said:


> Thanks, more inter ASEAN trade is always welcome.


Trade is good, better if can work together.
We can have our own Seacopter, Seafighter Cyclone etc. LOL
*South east asia


----------



## AViet

jek_sperrow said:


> Trade is good, better if can work together.
> We can have our own Seacopter, Seafighter Cyclone etc. LOL
> *South east asia



Why not?. Some of Vietnamese system is the world's best, like Viettel's VT-800 drone (used to be flying target).

I am not sure if Viettel's claim is true or not, but Vietnamese (at least north Vietnamese) generally do not brag.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

PH Air Force commissions 2 new aircraft from Indonesia
The Philippine Air Force has commissioned two brand new NC212i light transport manufactured by Indonesia.







Elfien Goentoro president of the state-owned manufacturer PT Dirgantara Indonesia formally handed over the aircraft to Defense Secretary Delfin Lorenzana in a ceremony held at Clark Air Base on Tuesday.

“These two aircraft, we’ve been waiting for this for quite sometime when I assumed as Secretary of National Defense. It was about to be delivered but because there were problems with the autopilot, it was delayed,” Lorenzana said in his speech.

But he said the president of the PT Dirgantara was “very much apologetic for the delay.”

The planes, signed through a deal in 2014, were acquired under the AFP modernization program for P850 million.

‘Worth the long wait’

Air Force chief Lt. Gen. Galileo Kintanar Jr. said the acquisition of the aircraft is a big boost from their current fleet of Nomad-22, which they have been using for more than four decades.

“It stems from the urgency to increase our fleet especially we only have three Nomad-22 in the inventory which we have been operating since 1970s or more than four decades ago,” he said.

He said the new platforms are equipped with glass cockpit, modern avionics and autopilot system and could carry almost twice the number of passenger and cargo load of the Nomad.






“It has a longer reach and lower operational cost. It can take off and land in short and unpaved runways which on some days C-295 and C-130 can’t be accommodated,” he added.

“Certainly it has been worth the long wait,” Kintanar said.

The Indonesian-built aircraft is designed for maritime patrol, troop transport, and humanitarian assistance and disaster relief.

“We need more of this. We need this for island to island flights..From Zamboanga to Basilan to Jolo for our short-haul flights. This is ideal for bringing small number of troops and resupplying troops in the field like Pagasa Island (Thitu Island),” Lorenzana said, referring to the country’s biggest outpost in the West Philippine Sea (South China Sea).

Minister of Defense of the Republic of Indonesia General Ryamizard Ryacudu said the delivery of the planes highlight the cooperation of the two countries.

“The acquisition of the aircraft shows our close relations and close cooperation to strengthen our capability to address our common enemies,” he said.

_http://newsinfo.inquirer.net/1004343/ph-air-force-commissions-2-new-aircraft-from-indonesia_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

PH may buy more NC212i planes in the future — Lorenzana
The Philippines may purchase more NC212i light utility transport aircraft from Indonesia if the Air Force finds it suitable to their operations, Defense Secretary Delfin Lorenzana said.






On Tuesday, the state-owned PT Dirgantara Indonesia finally turned over two units to the Philippines, after a few years of delay due to autopilot issues. The planes, purchased through the AFP modernization program signed in 2014, are worth P850 million.

The Air Force sees the aircraft as a “big leap” to their air mobility requirements and capabilities. Its fleet of light transport planes, the Nomad, are being used since the 1970s.

“If the Air Force will find this aircraft suitable for our use, they will order more of this aircraft,” he said.

A similar type of aircraft is currently not included in the Horizon 2 of the AFP modernization program, however.

Lorenzana also took the opportunity at the turnover to express his admiration for Indonesia’s defense industry.






“We admire Indonesia for their vision to create their own defense industry. Remember in the 1960s we also had our own modernization program under then President Marcos but it did not take off,” he said.

“But Indonesia was able to pursue their vision of developing their naval industry and aircraft industry and now they are exporting to us,” Lorenzana said, citing the two strategic sealift vessels of the Philippine Navy which were also bought from Indonesia as examples.

“We are happy to have the help of our neighbors. Indonesia is in just in the back door to provide the necessary equipment,” he said.

“When the supplier of a good is near, the after-sale support is easier. It’s easier for them to come and solve a problem,” he added.

_http://newsinfo.inquirer.net/1004707/ph-may-buy-more-nc212i-planes-in-the-future-lorenzana_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia to boost military products` procurement process for Brunei

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Government of Indonesia is committed to boost military products` procurement process for Brunei, according to the Ministry of Foreign Affairs.






"Of course, we will follow up on this plan. The process is underway, and we agree to boost it," Indonesia`s Minister of Foreign Affairs Retno Marsudi noted here on Friday.

Earlier, Minister Marsudi and her Brunei counterpart Minister Erwyn Yusof had attended the 4th Indonesia-Brunei Joint Commission for Bilateral Cooperation (JCBC) at the Pancasila Building in Jakarta.

The plan to purchase some military products from Indonesia was initiated by Sultan Hassanal Bolkiah of Brunei during his visit to Jakarta in May this year.

Bolkiah had expressed interest in some military weapons and vehicles produced by PT Pindad while visiting an exhibition at the Indonesian Military Base in Cilangkap, East Jakarta.

Apart from military and defense cooperation, Marsudi noted that during the JCBC, the two countries agreed to intensify negotiations on the placement and protection of Indonesian migrant workers in Brunei, considering their number reaches 20 percent of Brunei`s population.

Indonesia also conveyed a request for some residency permits for its diplomats deployed in Brunei.

Indonesia and Brunei are also committed to strengthen cooperation in combating transnational organized crimes, especially on the trafficking of humans and drugs as well as counterterrorism.

On the sidelines of the meeting, Indonesia`s aircraft company Sriwijaya Air had signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) note with Brunei`s Syarikat Kejuruteraan Bumiputra Belait Sdn Bhd to start flight services on the Bandar Seri Begawan-Balikpapan route.

The MoU highlighted Indonesia-Brunei JCBC`s agreement to boost economic cooperation through business-to-business relations.

Brunei was keen to follow up on Indonesia`s invitation to invest in the "10 New Bali" tourism destinations.

In the social and cultural fields, Indonesia and Brunei have agreed to implement an MoU on health cooperation signed in 2015 and to follow up on an action plan on food security through agricultural cooperation.

_https://en.antaranews.com/news/1167...itary-products-procurement-process-for-brunei_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Philippines, Bangladesh Likely To Buy 100 Turkish-Indonesian KAPLAN Tanks

The Philippines and Bangladesh are likely to order about 100 KAPLAN medium tanks which are co-produced by Turkish defense contractor FNNS and Indonesia's PT Pindad. Windu Paramata, the head of the medium tank project at PT Pindad said the two countries had expressed willingness to buy 40 to 50 units each.






"In October, we will be demonstrating medium tanks there, as a condition for the procurement of defense equipment in their countries," Paramata told Anadolu Agency on Friday.

Paramata said the Indonesian Ministry of Defense was considering purchasing the KAPLAN tanks and ministry was still evaluating the number of units to be procured.






Paramata said the Indonesian Army's Research and Development Agency had certified the medium tank earlier this year.

Paramata praised the Turkish-Indonesian battle tank as featuring the most recent technology in the global defense industry.






Paramata said the medium tank can operate at a maximum temperature of 50 degrees Celsius, and at a minimum temperature of -30 degrees Celsius.

_http://www.defenseworld.net/news/23...ly_to_Buy_100_Turkish_Indonesian_KAPLAN_Tanks_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

CN-235 for Senegal, currently under construction at PT.DI
This is the 3rd order from Senegal.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Aside from Senegal, Nepal and Ivory Coast which have placed an order in 2017/2018 on CN-235 from PT.DI, turn out Australia would also become one of PT.DI' customer in the near future. They need CN-235 to be used in Antarctica. The plane would cost $35 million /unit.


PT DI Selesaikan Pesanan Pesawat dari Australia dan Tiga Negara Lainnya

PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PT DI) siap mengekspor pesawat ke empat negara pada 2018 ini. Keempat negara tersebut adalah Nepal, Senegal, Australia dan Pantai Gading. Untuk Australia, pesawat yang yang dipesan ke PT DI digunakan untuk operasional di kutub selatan atau Antartika.

"Mungkin kami dapat tambahan book order sekitar empat CN235 sampai akhir tahun. Kebetulan yang Australia digunakan untuk di Antartika," ujar Direktur Niaga PTDI, Irzal Rinaldi di Pondok Cabe, Tangerang Selatan, Jumat (7/9/2018).

Selain pesanan dari luar negeri, lanjut Irzal, pihaknya juga tengah merakit pesawat untuk di dalam negeri.

"Kita ada yang punya TNI AL, ada 2 unit," kata Irzal.

Irzal mengatakan, harga pesawat CN235 yany dipesan oleh masing-masing negara tersebut senilai 35 juta dollar AS per unit.

"Kalau (TKDN) CN235 39 persen. Karena itu kebanyakan komponen impor," ucap dia.

Sebelumnya, PT Dirgantara Indonesia baru saja menjual pesawat CN295 ke Polri.

Penyerahan unit pesawat tersebut dilakukan di Mako Direktorat Polisi Udara, Baharkam Polri, Pondok Cabe, Tangerang Selatan, Jumat (7/9/2018).

Seiring dengan diserahkannya pesawat CN295 ini, diharapkan dapat meningkatkan kinerja Kepolisian Udara Republik Indonesia dalam setiap pelaksanaan operasi kepolisian udara.

Pesawat CN295 Polud ini merupakan pesawat ke-10 yang diproduksi PTDI. Sembilan unit pesawat CN295 sebelumnya sudah diserahkan dan dioperasikan oleh TNI AU.

_http://www.tribunnews.com/nasional/...esawat-dari-australia-dan-tiga-negara-lainnya_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

PT PAL closes in on Philippine Navy opportunities

Indonesian shipbuilder PT PAL is stepping up engagement with the Philippine Navy (PN) in efforts to fulfil the service's capability requirements for sealift, surface combatants, and submarines, an industry official from PT PAL has confirmed to _Jane's_ .






The official, speaking at the Asian Defence and Security (ADAS) 2018 exhibition in Manila that concluded on 28 September, said that following on from PT PAL's programme to deliver two Strategic Sealift Vessels (SSVs) to the PN - the second of which was commissioned in May 2017 - the company is negotiating the sale of two additional vessels of the same type.

The official said a contract to supply the two SSVs, which are based on the Makassar-class landing platform dock (LPD) ships in service with the Indonesian Navy that were designed by South Korean shipbuilder Dae Sun, could emerge in 2019 to meet the PN's requirements to respond to disaster relief and counter-insurgency (COIN)-support requirements. The value of the initial contract was USD92 million.

The PN has also expressed interest in procuring PT PAL's KCR-60M missile attack craft to also support COIN operations, said the official. _Jane's_ understands that negotiations over the supply of two initial KCR-60M vessels are continuing and that this could also result in a contract opportunity in 2019. The Indonesian Navy currently operates three 60 m KCR-60Ms, and a fourth is expected to be commissioned soon.

While the programmes to supply the KCR-60M vessel and additional SSVs are regarded as near-term export targets for PT PAL, the possible collaboration on submarines is a longer-term aim, said the official.

In the short term, PT PAL is focused on completing the construction of the Indonesian Navy's (TNI-AL's) third Nagapasa (Type 209/1400)-class submarine, developed by South Korea's Daewoo Shipbuilding and Marine Engineering (DSME). The first two submarines in the programme - built by DSME - have already been handed over to the TNI-AL under a USD1.1 billion contract signed in 2011.

_https://www.janes.com/article/83455/pt-pal-closes-in-on-philippine-navy-opportunities_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Pindad Exports of Munitions and Explosives to Thailand*

PT Pindad (Persero) will again export 7,300 grains of 7.62x51 mm and explosives materials as many as 4,030 units to Thailand. The release of the export of the product will be released by the Minister of State-Owned Enterprises (BUMN) Rini M. Soemarno and the President Director of Pindad, Abraham Mose at the PT LEN Industri Office, Wednesday (10/31/2018).

Previously, PT Pindad (Persero) had been involved in export sales for a long time. Starting from 2006 Pindad began to intensify its exports to several countries such as Cambodia and Nigeria for assault rifles, Malaysia and Australia to handle riots, South Korea, Singapore, Timor Leste, the Philippines for ammunition, Laos for weapons and ammunition, and several other countries in the Asian region with average sales per year in the range of 5 million USD. Thailand alone is the current main export customer for Pindad since 2006 for small caliber ammunition products.

Pindad has also participated in the UN peace mission by sending Anoa vehicles as of 2010. Currently Anoa Pindad has spread in several regions, such as 24 units in UNAMID as a peace mission in Sudan, 20 units in UNIFIL as a peace mission in Lebanon , 4 units at MINUSCA as peace missions in Central Africa, and 20 units in MONUSCO as peace missions in Congo.

This year Pindad increased its export sales target, with plans to export G2 Elite pistols for Brunei Darussalam, Elite G2, Assault Rifles, and Ammunition for Malaysia, Assault Rifles, Ammunition and Submachine Guns for the Philippines, and ammunition, assault rifles and dragons to United States with a total prognosis of 2018 in the range of 100 million USD.

Pindad's newest product, the Medium Tank, has also been promoted in several countries in the Southeast Asia region and has received a positive response. We hope that in the coming year this product will be able to enter the international market for the leading Pindad in Asia in 2023.

In addition to defense products, Pindad has now also developed Industrial products, namely generators, electric motors, ship equipment, agricultural equipment, and heavy equipment such as excavators, which currently have around 7 units in Palu.

This export activity is a manifestation of our commitment not only to present the figure of BUMN at the global level but also to bring in foreign exchange and multiplier economic effects in the community both in the form of empowering local suppliers and employment.

https://www.pindad.com/pindad-kembali-ekspor-munisi-dan-exposives-material-ke-thailand


----------



## Indos

*Brunei Buys 45 Anoa APC, SS2 V5 rifle, and G 2 Elite pistol at Mei 2018.*






SS2 V5 assault rifle




G2 Elite





The news is in Indonesian, https://nasional.sindonews.com/read...lian-puluhan-alutsista-oleh-brunei-1539105150


----------



## Indos

07 Nov 2018, 19:00 WIB

BRP Tarlac





PT PAL will export two military vessels to the Philippines in 2018. One type of ship to be exported is the 143 meter Landing Platform Dock (LPD) at a price of around USD 43 million or around Rp 626.24 billion ( assuming the exchange rate of Rp. 14,563 per US dollar).

"(Price) depends on their request, type like this (LDP) for example up to USD 43 million USD, but related to the specifications of their wishes (price) can go up can go down," said PT PAL Public Relations Manager Bayu Witjaksono in JiExpo, Jakarta, Thursday (7/11).

The news is in Indonesian: https://www.liputan6.com/bisnis/read/3686626/pt-pal-ekspor-2-kapal-militer-ke-filipina-pada-2018


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia’s exports of defense industrial products reach USD 284.1 million

The Indonesian ministry of Defense announced on 22 November that the exports of defense industrial products reached US$284.1 million from 2015 to 2018. "On the other hand, the domestic sales in the same period reached Rp5.4 trillion," Rear Admiral Agus Setyadi, head of defense facilities, said on the sidelines of a discussion event at the East Java governor`s office here.






The exports worth US$161 million were achieved by PT Dirgantara Indonesia in the form of two units of CN-235 aircraft to Senegal, three units of NC-212 to Vietnam, two units of NC-212 to Thailand. PT PAL contributed US$86.9 million through the exports of two units of Strategic Sealift Vessel to the Philippines, while PT Pindad exported Anoa armored vehicles, tanks, arms and ammunition to meet the needs of countries in Southeast Asia, Africa, the UAE, South Korea, Nigeria and Timor Leste. "PT Pindad`s exports are valued at US$32.6 million," he commented.

PT Lundin also conducted exports to Russia and Sweden in the form of Sea Rider ships worth US$3.6 million, he added. To meet the domestic needs, he pointed out the defense industries sold products worth Rp1.83 trillion to the Air Force, worth Rp1.29 trillion to the Navy, worth Rp1.9 trillion the Army, and worth Rp180.4 billion to the Defense Forces Headquarters.

He noted the sale of defense industrial products was a matter of pride as it proved Indonesia`s global competence. "The sales achieved by Indonesia`s defense industry show the country has become a competitor for other nations` defense industry," he remarked.

_https://www.armyrecognition.com/nov...ustrial_products_reach_usd_284.1_million.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r




----------



## Brainsucker

pr1v4t33r said:


> Philippines, Bangladesh Likely To Buy 100 Turkish-Indonesian KAPLAN Tanks
> 
> The Philippines and Bangladesh are likely to order about 100 KAPLAN medium tanks which are co-produced by Turkish defense contractor FNNS and Indonesia's PT Pindad. Windu Paramata, the head of the medium tank project at PT Pindad said the two countries had expressed willingness to buy 40 to 50 units each.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "In October, we will be demonstrating medium tanks there, as a condition for the procurement of defense equipment in their countries," Paramata told Anadolu Agency on Friday.
> 
> Paramata said the Indonesian Ministry of Defense was considering purchasing the KAPLAN tanks and ministry was still evaluating the number of units to be procured.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paramata said the Indonesian Army's Research and Development Agency had certified the medium tank earlier this year.
> 
> Paramata praised the Turkish-Indonesian battle tank as featuring the most recent technology in the global defense industry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paramata said the medium tank can operate at a maximum temperature of 50 degrees Celsius, and at a minimum temperature of -30 degrees Celsius.
> 
> _http://www.defenseworld.net/news/23...ly_to_Buy_100_Turkish_Indonesian_KAPLAN_Tanks_



Harganya dibandrol brapa ni bro?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

CN235 for Nepal Army Air Wing and NC212i for Thailand MoAC (Ministry of Agriculture and Cooperatives) undergoing intensive flight tests by PT Dirgantara Indonesia before delivery. 









_http://www.angkasareview.com/2019/0...35-pesanan-nepal-dan-nc212i-pesanan-thailand/_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Air Force getting 6 more NC-212i aircraft: PAF chief

The Philippine Air Force (PAF) is acquiring six more NC-212i light lift aircraft, PAF chief Lieutenant General Rozzano D. Briguez said during the 72nd anniversary celebration of the service on July 2, 2019.






“An additional six NC-212i light lift aircraft are expected to arrive starting next year to support various operations,” Lieutenant General Briguez said.

PAF is currently operating 2 NC-212i light lift aircraft built by Indonesian state-owned PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero). PAF formally accepted the 2 aircraft in June 2018.

“The NC212i aircraft can be used strategically for producing artificial rain, maritime patrol and coast guard patrol. It can also be utilized for the following missions: passenger and troop transport, cargo/logistic transport, anti-smuggling control, immigration control, search and rescue, paratroop dropping, and medical evacuation,” PAF said.

_https://www.mintfo.com/security-defense/air-force-getting-6-more-nc-212i-aircraft-paf-chief/11817/_


----------



## Indos

@waz 

I hope you consider this thread to be sticky

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## waz

Indos said:


> @waz
> 
> I hope you consider this thread to be sticky



Done bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

waz said:


> Done bro.



Thank You @waz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159418921306353664

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## barjo

*PT Lundin Industry Tuntaskan Pesanan X-12 Fast Patrol Boat Dari AL Bangladesh*
indomiliter | 17/09/2019 | Berita Matra Laut, Berita Update Alutsista, Kapal Perang Asing | No Comments







Bila selama ini pemberitaan lebih menyebut Indonesia sebagai penerima ToT (_Transfer of Technology_) atas alutsista dari negara lain, maka ada kabar sebaliknya dari North Sea Boats (PT Lundin Industry), perusahaan swasta nasional yang berpusat di Banyuwangi, Jawa Timur ini justru berhasil melakukan ToT kepada negara lain, persisnya dalam kontrak pengerjaan 18 unit kapal patroli cepat X-12 pesanan AL Bangladesh dan Penjaga Pantai Bangladesh.

*Baca juga: North Sea Boats G7 Fast Interceptor – Rebut Predikat Kapal Tercepat di Indonesia!*

Dari kontrak senilai US$6 juta pada tahun 2014, dari 18 unit yang dipesan, ada 16 unit yang dibuat oleh pihak galangan di Bangladesh, dimana proses pengerjaan unit perdana telah dimulai pada tahun 2015 di Dockyard and Engineering Works (DEW) Narayanganj, Bangladesh.


Dan dikutip dari _shephardmedia.com (16/9/2019)_, disebutkan pihak Bangladesh kini telah menerima keseluruhan armada fast patrol boat X-12. Sekilas tentang kapal patroli X-12, kapal ini punya panjang 11,7 meter, lebar 3,5 meter dan punya bobot penuh 10,2 ton.

Disokong dua mesin Volvo Penta engines dapat menghasilkan tenaga 320 kW pada 3.500 rpm. Sebagai sistem propulsinya adalah waterjet yang berasal dari ZF gearboxes. Untuk pasokan listrik dipercayakan pada dua generator diesel Cummins 6 Kw. Dalam sekali jalan, X-12 fast boat dapat membawa 765 liter bahan bakar.






Nah, bicara soal kecepatan, X-12 fast patrol boat dapat dibawa ngebut hingga kecepatan maksimum 35 knots (setara 64,8 km per jam). Kompartemennya disiapkan untuk tiga awak dan kapal patroli ini dapat membawa delapan pasukan bersenjata lengkap, tidak lupa tersedia toilet yang ditempatkan pada bagian depan.


Dalam paket yang diterima AL Bangladesh, X-12 sudah dibekali sistem navigasi terintegrasi, radar dan perangkat komunikasi. Bicara soal senjata, kapal patroli ini dilengkapi satu pucuk senapan mesin berat (SMB) 12,7 mm yang di atas anjungan dan dapat dikendalikan secara _remote _atau manual. Disediakan juga dudukan senapan mesin pada bagian buritan untuk pengoperasian secara manual.






*Baca juga: X38 Combat Boat Kopaska – Dipercaya Untuk Evakuasi Darurat VVIP*

Dengan desain lambung V modern, kapal patroli X-12 dapat melesat cepat ke laut lepas dengan stabil. Selain itu kapal ini juga digadang mampu beroperasi di perairan dangkal, bahkan untuk tugas pendaratan di pantai. *(Gilang Perdana)*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1186532054894145536


----------



## Indos

Second NC 212i for Thailand MOAC (Ministry of Agriculture and Cooperative)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1192270637806411776

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*PT PAL and Landing Docks Acquisition Project of the Philippine Navy*

01 Januari 2020





PAL offered new design on its SSV 123m (all images : PAL)

*Opening Bidding*

For the Landing Docks Acquisition Project which conducted the Bid Submission and Opening last 26 November 2019, the lowest bidder was local shipbuilder Megaship Builders Inc., which is joint-ventured to a Malaysian shipbuilder, Sing Kiong Hong Dockyards Sdn Bhd.

The problem is, Megaship Builders or even its joint venture partner Sing Kiong Hong Dockyards has never built a Landing Platform Dock-type ship before. Both companies appear to have no experience either in installing, integrating and supporting military equipment and subsystems.

But they were able to join the bidding because the Philippine Navy's TWG simply required bidders to have experience in building ships of around 7,000 tons or higher displacement, without specifying on the type of ship they built before.






In short, it is the Philippine Navy's fault that such was able to join and even become the lowest bidder for the project due to their vague and incomplete details on the technical specifications and requirements.

*Post Bidding*

While Megaship Builders Inc. - Sing Kiong Hong Dockyards JV was the lowest bidder for the Landing Docks Acquisition Project of the Philippine Navy, it appears that they might have hit a wall during the Post Qualification Inspection (PQI) stage which was conducted this month.

And based on information MaxDefense received after posting the news on Megaship Builders - Sing Kiong Hong Dockyards JV being the lowest bidder for the project, it appears that they failed the Post Qualification Inspection (PQI) due to financial and technical reasons, which may have included their lack of experience in building an LPD-like vessel or military transport vessels of similar size and design.






If the joint venture was Post-Disqualified, it means that the second lowest bidder will be given the chance to steal the show. And in this case, the second lowest bidder is Indonesian state-owned shipbuilder PT PAL (Persero), which was the builder of the Tarlac-class LPD already in use with the Philippine Navy.

It now remains to be seen if PT PAL will be able to pass the Post Qualification Inspection to be conducted by the DND-Bids and Awards Committee (DND-BAC) and Philippine Navy Technical Working Group (TWG).

PT PAL previously passed the PQI for the Strategic Sealift Vessel (SSV) Acquisition Project, which means PT PAL has experience in how PQIs are done, and how to pass it.

Should PT PAL pass the PQI, it would become the basis for the release of Notice of Award (NOA), which in turn will lead to PT PAL receiving the contract for the project.






A win by PT PAL is also advantageous to the Philippine Navy, as both parties already had previous working experience in building similar ships, and PT PAL's offered design is actually an improved version of the Tarlac-class. This means the retention of design which will make commonality and logistics support simpler and more efficient, compared to having a different LPD design from the existing ones the Philippine Navy already operates.

MaxDefense just hopes that the Philippine Navy would be able to improve further on the ship's design, considering they failed to include improvements on helicopter deck capacity to allow future helicopters of the Philippine Air Force, which may include medium and heavy lift helicopters like the Russian Mi-17 Hip and American CH-47 Chinook helicopters.

Here is images from video posted by PT PAL of what it could be offering to the Philippine Navy. Take note that items not included in the technical requirements will not be delivered by the winning shipbuilder, including the 76mm Super Rapid main gun, CIWS, etc.

Source: MaxdefensePhilippine

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*RMAF seeking drones, aircraft and missiles*

By Adrian David
January 4, 2020 @ 9:21pm

KUALA LUMPUR: The Royal Malaysian Air Force (RMAF) is diligently pursuing the acquisition of three major assets to bolster its maritime surveillance capabilities.

Newly-appointed RMAF chief General Datuk Seri Ackbal Abdul Samad said the assets comprised unmanned aircraft systems, maritime patrol aircraft (MPA) and ground-based radars.

“These are vital elements to shore up the air force which needs such requirements to meet the challenges ahead.

“We are in the process of procuring the assets in due course under our ‘Capability Development 2055’ or ‘CAP 55’ programme (transformation plan on new procurement, enhancement and upgrading of assets by the year 2055),” he said in his maiden media briefing as the 19th RMAF chief at the RMAF Subang base near here.

Ackbal, who turns 58 on Sept 4, succeeded General Tan Sri Affendi Buang, who was appointed the new armed forces chief on Thursday.

The RMAF was reportedly seeking up to four MPAs, six medium-altitude long-endurance (MALE) unmanned aerial vehicles (UAV) and several ground-based radars.

Among the MPAs the RMAF was believed to be considering were France’s Airbus C-295, the ATR 72 from Italy’s Leonardo, the United States’ Boeing P-8A Poseidon, Japan’s Kawasaki P-1 and CN-235 from Indonesian Aerospace.

The MALE UAV contenders appeared to be from China’s Wing Loong II from AVIC, the US’ General Atomics MQ-9 Guardian, Turkish Aerospace’s Anka and Falco from Leonardo.


Read more: https://www.nst.com.my/news/nation/2020/01/...ft-and-missiles

Indonesia PT DI CN235 MPA being considered as candidate for Malaysia Air force MPA program

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Logam42

Indos said:


> *PT PAL and Landing Docks Acquisition Project of the Philippine Navy*
> 
> 01 Januari 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PAL offered new design on its SSV 123m (all images : PAL)
> 
> *Opening Bidding*
> 
> For the Landing Docks Acquisition Project which conducted the Bid Submission and Opening last 26 November 2019, the lowest bidder was local shipbuilder Megaship Builders Inc., which is joint-ventured to a Malaysian shipbuilder, Sing Kiong Hong Dockyards Sdn Bhd.
> 
> The problem is, Megaship Builders or even its joint venture partner Sing Kiong Hong Dockyards has never built a Landing Platform Dock-type ship before. Both companies appear to have no experience either in installing, integrating and supporting military equipment and subsystems.
> 
> But they were able to join the bidding because the Philippine Navy's TWG simply required bidders to have experience in building ships of around 7,000 tons or higher displacement, without specifying on the type of ship they built before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In short, it is the Philippine Navy's fault that such was able to join and even become the lowest bidder for the project due to their vague and incomplete details on the technical specifications and requirements.
> 
> *Post Bidding*
> 
> While Megaship Builders Inc. - Sing Kiong Hong Dockyards JV was the lowest bidder for the Landing Docks Acquisition Project of the Philippine Navy, it appears that they might have hit a wall during the Post Qualification Inspection (PQI) stage which was conducted this month.
> 
> And based on information MaxDefense received after posting the news on Megaship Builders - Sing Kiong Hong Dockyards JV being the lowest bidder for the project, it appears that they failed the Post Qualification Inspection (PQI) due to financial and technical reasons, which may have included their lack of experience in building an LPD-like vessel or military transport vessels of similar size and design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the joint venture was Post-Disqualified, it means that the second lowest bidder will be given the chance to steal the show. And in this case, the second lowest bidder is Indonesian state-owned shipbuilder PT PAL (Persero), which was the builder of the Tarlac-class LPD already in use with the Philippine Navy.
> 
> It now remains to be seen if PT PAL will be able to pass the Post Qualification Inspection to be conducted by the DND-Bids and Awards Committee (DND-BAC) and Philippine Navy Technical Working Group (TWG).
> 
> PT PAL previously passed the PQI for the Strategic Sealift Vessel (SSV) Acquisition Project, which means PT PAL has experience in how PQIs are done, and how to pass it.
> 
> Should PT PAL pass the PQI, it would become the basis for the release of Notice of Award (NOA), which in turn will lead to PT PAL receiving the contract for the project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A win by PT PAL is also advantageous to the Philippine Navy, as both parties already had previous working experience in building similar ships, and PT PAL's offered design is actually an improved version of the Tarlac-class. This means the retention of design which will make commonality and logistics support simpler and more efficient, compared to having a different LPD design from the existing ones the Philippine Navy already operates.
> 
> MaxDefense just hopes that the Philippine Navy would be able to improve further on the ship's design, considering they failed to include improvements on helicopter deck capacity to allow future helicopters of the Philippine Air Force, which may include medium and heavy lift helicopters like the Russian Mi-17 Hip and American CH-47 Chinook helicopters.
> 
> Here is images from video posted by PT PAL of what it could be offering to the Philippine Navy. Take note that items not included in the technical requirements will not be delivered by the winning shipbuilder, including the 76mm Super Rapid main gun, CIWS, etc.
> 
> Source: MaxdefensePhilippine



Huh, and I though our procurement tenders were sloppy... what were the pinoys thinking making the requirements so loose?


----------



## Indos

Logam42 said:


> Huh, and I though our procurement tenders were sloppy... what were the pinoys thinking making the requirements so loose?



I also though the same since PT PAL is not the lowest bidder of the tender. I just lost hope and suddenly this surprise news coming from MaxDefensePhilippine. 

I think they make it a bit loose to allow their own shipbuilder compete on the tender. We should still wait since there is no official confirmation yet that said PT PAL is selected to go through second process of the tender. 

I hope PT PAL will win the tender so that it can give both money and work for the company. I heard that current projects are still far below PT PAL production capacity. 

Our OPV requirement are also likely supplied by PT PAL since the funding comes from domestic lender/banks. This will be a good thing for PAL if my speculation is true since they will make the first OPV from their own design. That experience can be used to design a frigate someday.


----------



## Nike

Indonesia defense industry is very lacking in spare parts and sub system provider, there is almost no clear cut planning on how to address this problem. The most fastest way is to loosing the law to allow foreign defense contractor and sub system to make office and factories in Indonesia and let them to cooperate with BUMN strategis who worked as defense integrator. We cant allow the current condition to persist when we must importing most of crucial spare parts from aboard and almost no hand in the production and integration processes, or to bought strategic assets from aboard like the failing defense company from Ukraina and maybe Serbia or Croatia

China actually do this kind of strategy to secure engine gas turbine design from Ukraina, support Knaapo with funds during Russian economy crisis in early 1990 for their research in barter with critical information regarding Russian technology along with several high level acquisition


----------



## Logam42

Indos said:


> I also thought the same since PT PAL is not the lowest bidder of the tender. I just lost hope and suddenly this surprise news coming from MaxDefensePhilippine.
> 
> I think they make it a bit loose to allow their own shipbuilder compete on the tender. We should still wait since there is no official confirmation yet that said PT PAL is selected to go through second process of the tender.
> 
> I hope PT PAL will win the tender so that it can give both money and work for the company. I heard that current projects are still far below PT PAL production capacity.
> 
> Our OPV requirement are also likely supplied by PT PAL since the funding comes from domestic lender/banks. This will be a good thing for PAL if my speculation is true since they will make the first OPV from their own design. That experience can be used to design a frigate someday.



Agreed, glad that PT PAL didn't lower its price further too. From the signs it looks like the local company push the price so low they couldn't design the ship according to the requirements of the Navy! More project & experience for PAL the better.

Also hope that PT PAL receive more domestic order, less currency risk that way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Malaysia to convert two CN-235 transports into maritime patrol aircraft*

*Marhalim bin Abas, Kuala Lumpur* - Jane's Defence Weekly
03 February 2020




An RMAF CN-235 transport aircraft. This specific aircraft (shown here with tail number 07) was written off after it ditched into the sea in February 2016. Source: Marhalim Abas

Malaysia is set to convert two PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) CN-235 transports into maritime patrol aircraft (MPAs).

General Affendi Buang, the chief of the Malaysian Armed Forces, told _Jane's_ on 31 January that the mission systems on the two aircraft will be provided by the United States under the Pentagon's Maritime Security Initiative (MSI), but provided no further details.

_Jane's_ understands that the mission suite is likely to include the Merlin maritime surveillance system developed by Oregon-based Integrated Surveillance and Defense, Inc (ISD). This system has been installed on three CN-235s, two of which are in service with the Indonesian Navy, the other operated by the Indonesian Air Force.

The Merlin mission equipment includes a maritime surveillance radar, an electro-optical sensor turret, and an electronic support measures system.

The Royal Malaysian Air Force's (RMAF's) No 1 Squadron operates seven CN-235s in the transport and utility roles.

Gen Affendi said work to upgrade the two CN-235s is expected to begin later this year, probably at PTDI's facilities in Bandung, Java, where the company is carrying out a service-life extension programme for the RMAF's CN-235s as part of a maintenance, repair, and overhaul contract signed in April 2018.

Two more of these platforms could also be converted into MPAs providing more funding from the MSI programme is approved.

The option to convert the transports into MPAs was part of a USD30 million contract with PTDI but this has so far not been exercised due to lack of funds. PTDI initially offered the Thales Airborne Maritime Situation and Control System (AMASCOS) and sensors for the MPA conversion programme.

Malaysia ordered eight CN-235s in 1998 and deliveries were completed in 2001. One aircraft was written off after it ditched in the sea in February 2016.

https://www.janes.com/article/94061...-235-transports-into-maritime-patrol-aircraft

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Singapore Airshow 2020: Senegal in final stages of negotiation for second CN-235*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - Jane's Defence Weekly
13 February 2020
Follow

RSS


The Senegalese Air Force (Armée de l'Air du Senegal) is entering final stages of negotiation for a second CN-235 aircraft with Indonesia's PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI).

These stages will cover the financing terms among other matters, with Indonesia looking to include its Eximbank as a stakeholder in the contract, representatives from PTDI told _Jane's_ at Singapore Airshow 2020.

"We are working to get Eximbank involved in the project in line with the Indonesian government's goal to foster a community [of government agencies] that is conducive for Indonesian exports," said a PTDI representative.

Representing Armée de l'Air du Senegal in the negotiations will be an unnamed Belgian company, which is also acting as a consultant to the Senegalese government in the acquisition project, PTDI explained.

https://www.janes.com/article/94283...final-stages-of-negotiation-for-second-cn-235

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Joint venture Singaporean Wolfberry Pte Ltd and Indonesia PT Indocertes got notice of award for Philippines tank and gunnery simulator.







PT Indocertes M133 Simulator














*Tank gunnery simulator to boost efficiency of troops*
By Priam Nepomuceno February 18, 2020, 12:14 pm






*MANILA* -- The efficiency of troops tasked to man and operate tanks that will be acquired by the Philippine Army (PA) will be greatly boosted with the arrival of a tank gunnery simulator.

"The simulator (will help) train our troops in operating the tanks’ main gun and its supporting weapon in various scenarios in combat as realistic conditions while in a controlled environment," Army spokesperson Lt. Col. Ramon Zagala said in a message to the Philippine News Agency late Monday.

He added that a tank gunnery simulator will also enhance the skills of personnel in a cost-effective manner.

"It prepares our troops to be able to proficiently handle the live-fire (scenario) saving not only in costs but soldiers' lives as they prepare to fight and win," Zagala said.

*Last December 27, the Department of National Defense (DND) issued the Notice of Award to the Joint Venture of Wolfberry Asia Pte Ltd and PT Indocertes, with business addresses in Singapore and Jakarta, Indonesia.*

The project has a contract price of PHP36.1 million. _*(PNA)*_

https://www.pna.gov.ph/articles/1094093

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Sabtu, 16 Mei 2020 19:20 WIB

*Senegal Buy Indonesian Aircraft CN 235, Again*

*



*

The Senegalese government for the third time has purchased a CN-235 unit made by PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI). The Senegalese government will use the Indonesian-made aircraft as a maritime patrol aircraft.

The signing of the agreement to purchase the CN-235 aircraft was carried out in the Capital City of Dakar, Saturday, May 16, 2020. Present representatives of PTDI and AD Trade companies from Belgium representing the Senegalese government as credit funders. Such is the written statement of the Indonesian Embassy in Dakar.

In early March 2020, Senegal’s Minister of Planning Dr. Cheikh Kante together with the Indonesian Ambassador to Senegal Mansyur Pangeran paid a working visit to PTDI in Bandung. The visit was to witness firsthand the process of the final stages of the CN-235 aircraft ordered by Senegal.

While at PTDI, Minister Cheikh Kante expressed his pleasure and admiration to see the development of CN-235 orders. Workmanship has reached 80 percent. It is expected that the aircraft can be sent to Senegal around August-September 2020.

According to Cheikh Kante, Indonesia has now developed into a developed country in Asia. Among other things through increased development and technological progress. One of them is in the field of aircraft manufacturing and weapon industry.

“Therefore, it is appropriate that Senegal makes Indonesia a role model for increasing cooperation between the two countries. Especially in the field of infrastructure and industrial development. Which later is expected to give birth to technology transfer from Indonesia to Senegal, “he said.

CN-235 aircraft is considered very good to be used for a variety of practical flight missions. Both for domestic flights with short flight distances and for interstate flights in the West Africa Sub-Region.

*Maximum Fly for 11 hours*

According to Ambassador Mansyur, CND-235 made by PTDI could be used to carry out humanitarian programs. Like the distribution of food ingredients to remote and dry areas. These areas do not have transportation networks and airfields and for medical evacuation missions.

The aircraft, which can fly for a maximum of 11 hours without interruption, is capable of carrying cargo items weighing 4.7 tons and 36 passengers.

The CN-235 can also land and take off on short runways. Including in the grass field, dirt field, as well as in the rock ground (gravel) less than 600 meters.

This aircraft can be used for maritime patrol missions, medical evacuations, the deployment of armed forces. Also military and civilian interests, as well as for personal interests.

“In addition, the interior of the CN-235 aircraft can be changed easily and quickly to be used as a presidential VVIP aircraft. As is used by Senegal today, “Ambassador Mansyur said. *(yos)

https://www.antaranews.com/berita/1...linya-senegal-beli-pesawat-cn-235-buatan-ptdi*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Alhamdulillah. This new CN 235 contract, even though only for one plane, at least will be a relieve from the worry that CN 235 production process could possibly be stopped. Other production facility in the company which is NC212i is relatively quite safe due to contract signed last year to produce 9 planes. N 219 program also already has fix contract for 4 planes that can be followed by production work right after the certification process is inshaAllah completed this year.

As I said in other thread previously, government should buy up to 2-3 CN 235 for MPA and ASW role as measure to keep CN 235 production facility running amid lack of weakening international demand due to Covid 19 outbreak effect. Indonesia, anyway, still lacks of MPA planes and so far we dont have any ASW planes despite the fact that we are archipelago countries with has vast sea to protect.

For longer term, PTDI needs to develop N 245 to get more sales from civilian market. It is, anyhow, difficult to rely on military market since the demand is not really big there, civilian plane is the future for PTDI to grow their business.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

There is rumors said by our defense journalist on his tweet that Thailand is expected to sign another contract for NC212i soon.


----------



## Rasengan

Indos said:


> There is rumors said by our defense journalist on his tweet that Thailand is expected to sign another contract for NC212i soon.




As-salamu alaykum brother. You tagged me a few days ago in the thread relating to a Chinese Professor using vulgar language when referring to Pakistan and other Muslim countries. Unfortunately, that thread was closed by the moderators hence I am responding to you here. 

Sorry, I was busy doing Ibadah during Ramadan and cut all social activity. The video is an old one and he was rude which baffles me why such a man was given a teaching position in one of China's prestigious Universities. People like him disgust me because they live inside a bubble and they don't know the true ground realities of Xinjiang. A problem exists between the Han and Uyghur and its the Govt's duty to find a solution. Money doesn't solve everything and history has taught us this.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Rasengan said:


> As-salamu alaykum brother. You tagged me a few days ago in the thread relating to a Chinese Professor using vulgar language when referring to Pakistan and other Muslim countries. Unfortunately, that thread was closed by the moderators hence I am responding to you here.
> 
> Sorry, I was busy doing Ibadah during Ramadan and cut all social activity. The video is an old one and he was rude which baffles me why such a man was given a teaching position in one of China's prestigious Universities. People like him disgust me because they live inside a bubble and they don't know the true ground realities of Xinjiang. A problem exists between the Han and Uyghur and its the Govt's duty to find a solution. Money doesn't solve everything and history has taught us this.



Walaikum Salam brother Rasengan. Yup I need to bring you on the discussion since many Pakistani member dont understand Mandarin. Foxtrot Alpha has also explained the meaning. Thank you very much for your comment about the video and I think I need to tag @waz here, so that he can get second opinion from Pakistani who understand Mandarin.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rasengan

Indos said:


> Walaikum Salam brother Rasengan. Yup I need to bring you on the discussion since many Pakistani member dont understand Mandarin. Foxtrot Alpha has also explained the meaning. Thank you very much for your comment about the video and I think I need to tag @waz here, so that he can get second opinion from Pakistani who understand Mandarin.



Foxtrot Alpha translation wasn't wrong although my Mandarin level is basic. But the Professor should speak more respectfully when referring to Pakistan. We are a major ally of China and our contribution has led to the stability of Xinjiang so he shouldn't regard us in a negative light. The rest of his speech was on point. Xinjiang does have some historic ties to China and its rich in resources. I hope your Ramadan was fruitful in Ibadah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Another positive news that has possibility to really happen. Indonesian state owned shipbuilding, PT PAL, is said by the news as the winner of LPD ship tender in Philippine. There is requirement to provide 2 LPD ships for Philippine Navy that is currently undergoing tender process.

Philippine is also seen as having quite ambitious plan for their navy and also has plan to build their Navy aviation force, opportunity for Indonesian Aerospace to offer CN 235, NC 212i, and N 219 planes.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

May 25, 2020

"Two more strategic sealift vessels are also planned and will be awarded to an Indonesian supplier, which already delivered two ships – the_ BRP Davao del Sur _and_ BRP Tarlac_. The two ships will cost P5.5 billion."

"The Navy also plans to build an aviation force with 34 planes and helicopters, including vertical takeoff and landing drones, designed for surveillance and anti-submarine warfare. Shore-to-ship and shore-to-air missile batteries are also planned."

https://www.onenews.ph/navy-plans-5...laims-on-disputed-seas-brp-jose-rizal-arrives


----------



## Indos

PT PAL warship products

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Second Senegal CN 235 order seen in PTDI latest twitter post. Engine has been put into the airframe.


----------



## Indos

I hope they can finish the manufacturing of the plane somewhere in this year. 

There is no news about 2 Malaysian CN 235 MPA conversion program that will be done by PTDI. With the latest intrusion and harassment Chinese warship did to Malaysian survey vessel in SCS, I think Malaysia should prioritize the conversion program as soon as possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> There is rumors said by our defense journalist on his tweet that Thailand is expected to sign another contract for NC212i soon.



According to him Today, the contract has been signed for one NC212i


----------



## Indos

Jordan and Tunisian ambassadors visited PT PINDAD. They visited rifle and vehicle production facilities. 






https://pindad.com/dubes-yordania-dan-tunisia-tinjau-fasilitas-produksi-pindad

The visit was made in 11 July 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Second CN 235 ordered by Senegalese is being painted and look like will undergone test flight soon.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288993161767825409

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Second CN 235 for Senegal











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290455592402931712


----------



## Mamajama

@Raduga 
If you can expand why you dont trust the radar what do you mean by that?


----------



## Raduga

Mamajama said:


> @Raduga
> If you can expand why you dont trust the radar what do you mean by that?


1st lack of documentation about it's capability and the specification are not published.
2nd if our armed forces was reluctant to become the first user of that radar , means they still can't provide the needs of our armed forces requirement .
3rd indonesia barely had decent semiconductor research or industry in this field of radar development

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

One NC 212 is ordered by US company operating in Congo. Revealed by Indonesian Aerospace Director during company anniversary celebration some days ago. AlhamduliLLAH.


----------



## Indos

Malaysian Air Force has sent one of their CN 235 to undergo conversion into MPA/MSA role at PT Dirgantara Indonesia complex. Base on the plan, there will be two Malaysian Air Force CN 235 that will be converted into MPA/MSA plane 










Malaysian Air Force official website






Portal Rasmi Tentera Udara Diraja Malaysia TUDM - PENGHANTARAN PESAWAT PERTAMA CN235-220M (M44-05) BAGI NAIK TARAF MARITIME SURVEILLANCE AIRCRAFT (MSA) DI BAWAH PROGRAM MARITME SECURITY INITIATIVE (MSI)


Portal Rasmi Tentera Udara Diraja Malaysia TUDM




www.airforce.mil.my


----------



## Indos

Second Malaysian Air Force CN 235 arrived in Bandung to undergo conversion into MPA/MSA role in Indonesian Aerospace facility. There will the third ones arrive in early 2021.


















PTDI Siap Konversi Pesawat CN235-220 Military Transpot Milik Malaysia Jadi Pesawat Patroli - Tribunjabar.id


Tentera Udara Diraja Malaysia (TUDM) konversi pesawat CN235-220 Military Transport menjadi CN235-220 Maritime Patrol Aircraft (MPA)




jabar.tribunnews.com


----------



## Indos

Brunei Air Force asks PT DI to make their grounded CN 235 fly again. Therefore PTDI has sent test pilot and several mechanics to Brunei.







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313449319475736577

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

PTDI has finished undergoing maintenance and repair on Brunei CN 235 in PTDI home base, Bandung, and the plane has already flown back to Brunei Yesterday.







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1327975763350614018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Published: 22 November 2020 
*CN235 maritime Patrol Aircraft for Senegal Air Force*







Recently noted at Bandung/Husein Sastranegara Internal Airport (Indonesia) is this first CN235-220MPA Maritime Patrol Aircraft for the Armée de l'Air du Senegal (Senegalese Air Force).

The aircraft, still with Indonesian test registration AX-2348 and construction number _*N069*_, is expected to take up the Senegalese serial 6W-TTD.

It seems that Senegal has ordered two MPAs with PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Indonesian Aerospace). Photos from an aircraft overview planning board of the AdlA du Senegal showed serials 6W-TTD and 6W-TTE.

Currently, Senegal has two transport versions of the CN235 in its inventory. Both tarnsporters, CN235-220AT 6W-TTB (c/n _*N015*_) and CN235-220M 6W-TTC (c/n _*N065*_) are both operated by the Escadre de Transport at Dakar/Yoff.

_Photo: Abdiel I R_









CN235 maritime Patrol Aircraft for Senegal Air Force


CN235 maritime Patrol Aircraft for Senegal Air Force Recently noted at Bandung/Husein Sastranegara Internal Airport (Indonesia) is this first CN235-220MPA Maritime Patrol Aircraft ...




www.scramble.nl


----------



## Indos

CN 235 MPA for Senegal underwent maiden flight











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336213819203280896


----------



## Indos

*Possible exports deal for next year (2021) are :*

(PT Dirgantara Indonesia)

Another CN 235 MPA for Senegalese as the negotiation has been scheduled to take place in January 2021. Possible export of CN 235 transport for Bangladesh although I dont know how many they are going to buy and the tender has already been announced just weeks ago.

(PT Pindad)

Possible export of Anoa APC for Pakistan that could become a very large deal considering Pakistan need and its buying history, at least around 200-300 APC is very possible.

(PT PAL)

2 LPD vessel (Makassar class) for Philippine and PT PAL is currently already passing second stage of valuation in the tender.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369872460321976320


----------



## Indos

*FERRY FLIGHT CN235-220 MPA SENEGAL AIR FORCE From PTDI Bandung to Dakar Senegal 19 March 2021.*

Senegal has operated CN 235 made by PTDI for the last 10 years and satisfied with the plane, and it is why there is repeat order for MPA version that is now flying to Senegal. I hope the flight is a success and the plane can land in the Senegal safely.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Alhamdulillah the plane has arrived in Dhakar, Senegal, safely. I dont know the arrival date but this YT channel published it 4 days ago (March 31).


----------



## Indos

Third Malaysian CN 235 has arrived in Bandung to undergo conversion program from transport type into MPA/MSA type. The plane has been operated by Malaysian Air Force for 20 years and made by Indonesian Aerospace. So currently there are three Malaysian Air Force CN 235 in Indonesian Aerospace to undergo conversion program.














__ https://www.facebook.com/tudmrasmi/posts/3929173190503631


----------



## Indos

The finance shouldnt be any issue, Indonesia exim bank will provide the loan if the order is confirmed just like previous CN 235 MPA deal with Senegal


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1393282968291102723


----------



## Indos

Look like PT PAL is confident to win contract for LPD tender for Philippine navy. These are orders taken by PT PAL in 2020. All orders are calculated in Rupiah. Philippine hasnt made the order effective, so we see the audited version hasnt shown it yet.


----------



## Indos

There are 3 Malaysian Air Force CN 235 that are currently undergoing conversion into MPA role in Indonesia Aerospace facility.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425036098422546432


----------



## Indos

PT INFO GLOBAL EXPORTS MULTI PURPOSE COCKPIT DISPLAY FOR MALAYSIAN AIR FORCE HAWK SQUADRON

18 october 2021






Company Profile


----------



## Indos

Second or third CN 235 Malaysian Air Force getting conversion into MPA version in Indonesian Aerospace facility, Bandung, Indonesia. In the right side there is NC 212i which is part of Indonesian government order of 9 planes (at least 2 planes have been delivered)


----------



## Indos

RMAF CN235 MPA conversion during test flight at PT Dirgantara Indonesia facility. Credit to Ali Fahmun.







        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Indos

There are 2 Indonesia national companies who will compete in Philippine Navy tender for LPD ships 

1. PT PAL Indonesia ( state owned)
2. PT Batamex ( private owned). PT Batamex will partner with PH local shipbuilder

------------------------------------

News from Max Defense FB page


South Korea's Hyundai Heavy Industries indicated their interest in bidding for 2 Landing Platforms Dock for the Philippine Navy under its ongoing Landing Docks Acquisition Project.
We're still confirming if HHi did submit a bid last week.

Based on HHI's naval products portfolio (refer to 1st photo), it has the HDL-7000 (aka ROKN Cheonwangbong-class LST, 3rd photo), and the larger HDL-13000 LPD (2nd photo) both of which can be modified to meet the PN's technical requirements.

While the HDL-7000 is classified as an LST, it is actually closer to an LPD, having a well deck (4th photo) and helicopter landing deck and no front hull opening. Modifications on the design with a larger superstructure and changes in deck layout will allow it to be classified as an LPD.

Meanwhile the HDL-13000 is a proper LPD design but could be too long for the PN. HHI can also modify the design by reducing the landing deck length, and make reductions on the midsection.

HHI is competing with Indonesian state-ownes shipbuilder PT PAL, and local shipbuilder Megaship Builder which is joint ventured with an Indonesian shipbuilder PT Batamec. Other potential bidders are India's Goa Shipbuilders, and Turkey's ASFAT, among others.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

PT Batamex Shipyard Company Profile






PT Batamex shipyard launched their made logistic ship for Indonesian Navy in 2019


----------



## Indos

PT Info Global avionics export into Malaysia Air Force for Hawk 108 squadron


----------



## Indos

Hopefully Indonesia can win the tender

-----------------------------------------------------------


31 AUGUST 2020

*Malaysia issues tender notice for maritime patrol aircraft, UAS*
by Ridzwan Rahmat



The Malaysian Ministry of Defence (MINDEF) has issued a tender notice seeking two maritime patrol aircraft (MPA) for the Royal Malaysian Air Force (RMAF).





Leonardo’s ATR 72MP, seen here at LIMA 2017 in Langkawi. It is one of several aircraft types studied for Malaysia’s maritime patrol requirements, according to a senior RMAF official. (Janes/Ridzwan Rahmat)

The notice was issued via a notice published in the country’s daily newspapers, _Berita Harian_ and the _New Straits Times_ on 25 August. It was also sent to the embassies of selected countries on the day after.

On the same dates, MINDEF also issued a separate tender notice seeking three medium altitude long endurance (MALE) unmanned aerial system (UAS) units. However, the intended operator for the UAS units was not specified in the notice.

The RMAF currently operates a fleet of three ageing Beechcraft King Air B200T surveillance aircraft to monitor the country’s maritime territories. The fleet size of this aircraft type was originally four-strong, but a single airframe was lost in a 2016 crash that claimed the life of a crew member.

Malaysia has been actively studying options for new MPAs since at least 2017. During his presentation at a maritime security conference in Singapore in December 2017, the RMAF’s then Head of Staff for Air Region 1 Headquarters, Brigadier General Yazid Bin Arshad, showed a title slide with images of aircraft types that the service has shortlisted for its requirements.

He stopped short of naming them, but among the aircraft types depicted on the slide include the Airbus CN295, the ATR 72MP from Leonardo, *and the CN-235, which could possibly be supplied by Indonesia’s PT Dirgantara Indonesia.*






Malaysia issues tender notice for maritime patrol aircraft, UAS


The Malaysian Ministry of Defence (MINDEF) has issued a tender notice seeking two maritime patrol aircraft (MPA) for the Royal Malaysian Air Force (RMAF).



www.janes.com


----------



## Indos

__ https://www.facebook.com/MaxDefense/posts/1728312784006038


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> PT Info Global avionics export into Malaysia Air Force for Hawk 108 squadron



Kuala Lumpur, 28 March 2022

*DSA 2022: Infoglobal Signs MoU, The 2nd Batch of MPCD Export Will Be Realized Soon*​Marketing Infoglobal





_he MoU signing between Infoglobal and G7 Aerospace in DSA 2022, Malaysia (28/03/22)_

Infoglobal CEO, Adi Sasongko has signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) with G7 Aerospace Executive Director, Datuk Rosdi Mahmud on strengthening defense industry cooperation between the countries.

The signing is carried out at the Defense Services Asia (DSA) forum held at MITEC, Kuala Lumpur Malaysia on March 28, 2022. This agenda is witnessed directly by Director-General of Defence Potentials (at the Ministry of Defence of Republic Indonesia) Maj. Gen. Dadang Hendrayuda, Director of Technology and Defence Industry Directorate-General of Defence Potentials (at the Ministry of Defence of Republic Indonesia) Marsma TNI Wajariman and Chief of Air Force of RMAF General Dato' Sri Mohd Asghar Khan bin Goriman Khan.

This MoU is a broader and sustainable cooperation between Infoglobal and G7 aerospace after the signing of the cooperation in 2019. In this MoU, Infoglobal will strengthen the Malaysian market by continuing joint development with G7 aerospace and producing defense products that can be used by the Malaysian military. The good news is that in 2022, Infoglobal will again realize the export of MPCD Batch 2 to Malaysia.



https://infoglobal.co.id/en/detailnews/166


----------



## Indos

*Indonesian Aerospace Export 2015-2019*


----------



## Indos

AlhamduliLLAH


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1535099128585129984













Tarlac-class landing platform dock - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

AlhamduliLLAH


----------



## Indos

Contract for Philippine Navy for 2 LPD 143 meter have been signed. AlhamduliLLAH






PT PAL participate in Philippine Marine 7 edition, 21-23 June 2022


----------



## Indos

Correction, the contract for Philippine Navy is for two 123 meter LPD (not 143 meter)


----------



## Indos

AlhamduliLLAH, busy years to come for PT PAL Indonesia. UAE orders LPD from PT PAL Indonesia, the number is not revealed. PT PAL Indonesia will also expand its production facility and plan to have another shipbuilding yard in Batam, island, near Singapore. Current facility is in Surabaya, East Java.







--------------------------------






President Jokowi and PEA President Sheikh Mohamed bin Zayed Al Nahyan witness the exchange of IUAE-CEPA documents, at Al Shatie Palace, Abu Dhabi, Friday (01/07/2022). (Photo: BPMI Setpres/Laily Rachev)



https://setkab.go.id/indonesia-uae-cepa-disepakati-kedua-negara/


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> AlhamduliLLAH, busy years to come for PT PAL Indonesia. UAE orders LPD from PT PAL Indonesia, the number is not revealed. PT PAL Indonesia will also expand its production facility and plan to have another shipbuilding yard in Batam, island, near Singapore. Current facility is in Surabaya, East Java.
> 
> View attachment 858770
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------
> 
> 
> View attachment 858769
> 
> President Jokowi and PEA President Sheikh Mohamed bin Zayed Al Nahyan witness the exchange of IUAE-CEPA documents, at Al Shatie Palace, Abu Dhabi, Friday (01/07/2022). (Photo: BPMI Setpres/Laily Rachev)
> 
> 
> 
> https://setkab.go.id/indonesia-uae-cepa-disepakati-kedua-negara/



There will be huge redesign conducted by PT PAL since the UAE order is about 40 meter longer than current Makassar class design.

Older news, 2 years ago, explaining about the UAE needs

------------------------------------

*01 JULY 2020*

PT PAL in talks with UAE for variant of multirole support ship​by Ridzwan Rahmat





Indonesia is in talks with the UAE for a 163 m version of its LPD, one of which is seen here during a sail-pass in Surabaya. (Janes/Ridzwan Rahmat)


Indonesian state-owned shipbuilder PT PAL has offered a variant of its 163 m landing platform dock (LPD)-like multirole support ship (MRSS) to the United Arab Emirates (UAE) Navy.

The offer has been made in response to requests for information (RFIs) from the Emirati Ministry of Defence.

The variant being offered is largely similar to the concept developed as a proposal for the Royal Malaysian Navy (RMN), but with customised features as requested by the UAE Navy, said the company in response to questions from _Janes_ .

The requested customisations include flexible payload bays for modular mission systems and automated launch-and-recovery systems (LARS) for rigid-hull inflatable boats (RHIBs) and landing craft. The vessel can also be converted quickly into a floating hospital that can be deployed for humanitarian missions, the company added.

The 163 m MRSS was originally developed as part of PT PAL’s commitment to a memorandum of understanding (MOU) signed with Malaysian shipbuilder Boustead Naval Shipyard (BNS) at the Indo Defence 2016 exhibition in Jakarta.

It is derived from the 122–125 m multirole vessels that are in service with the Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL), which are in turn based on a design from South Korean company Dae Sun Shipbuilders.






PT PAL in talks with UAE for variant of multirole support ship


Indonesian state-owned shipbuilder PT PAL has offered a variant of its 163 m landing platform dock (LPD)-like multirole support ship (MRSS) to the United Arab Emirates (UAE) Navy.



www.janes.com


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578952093385527298


----------



## Indos

Modern Day Military Pricing List


egla missile Preostao budzet:1,0556637E10 This is a compiled list of prices for common equipment from a number of countries. All prices are in 2009 US Dollars. Also remember that, unless otherwise stated, this is for new-build equipment, with a full package including training, initial spare...




nation-creation.fandom.com


----------



## Indos

Surabaya, November 23, 2022

*G7 Aerospace Visits Infoglobal to Strengthen Avionic Expansion Collaboration*​Marketing Infoglobal





_Infoglobal CEO Adi Sasongko Hands Over Souvenirs to Datuk Rosdi Mahmud, Executive Director of G7 Aerospace (23/11)_

G7 Aerospace visited Infoglobal on November 23, 2022. The live visit by G7 Aerospace Executive Director Datuk Rosdi Mahmud and the team was welcomed directly by Infoglobal CEO Adi Sasongko at the Surabaya Infoglobal Workshop.

This G7 Aerospace visit is in order to strengthen cooperation in avionic development. G7 Aerospace intends to expand cooperation by implementing _a teaming agreement_.* Infoglobal's plan with G7 Aerospace will develop the avionics of the PC7 aircraft.*

Previously, G7 Aerospace and Infoglobal have been collaborating since 2019 in the framework of _the joint development _MPCD for Hawk 108/208 aircraft. The signing of the NDA and MoU was then witnessed directly by the military office of the two countries in DSA Malaysia 2022. *This year Infoglobal will export 6 pcs MPCD to Malaysia. Previously, Infoglobal had delivered 6 pcs MPCD to neighboring states in 2021.*






infoglobal.co.id


Infoglobal has grown to a competent company in electronic and information technology. The main focuses of the products are aviation electronic device called Avionics. Infoglobal also develops some applications software, including training and implementation services.




infoglobal.co.id





*Malaysia Air Force has 20 PC7*















List of equipment of the Royal Malaysian Air Force - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Indos

*AlhamduliLLAH

Expected 5-6 NC212 order coming from Philippine Air Force in 2023*















*Max Defense Philippine*

Our extension Philippine Defense Resource posted a new resource page for the Additional Light Lift Aircraft Acquisition Project of the Philippine Air Force, which aims to procure additional NC-212i Aviocar light lift aircraft from PT Dirgantara Indonesia.

These aircraft will be replacing the remaining 5 or so N-22B/C Nomad utility aircraft with the 220th Airlift Wing, and has been in negotiation for several years now.

Funding for this has finally been made available so expect the project to start soon.
More on the resource page below:
https://www.phdefresource.com/.../additional-light-lift...






6 units of Light Lift Aircraft for Philippine Airforce​


----------

